# 2013 Oklahoma Hunting Report Thread!!!!!!!



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering when one of these threads would start, I've seen a couple of really good bucks this year, ready to get this season started. don't know how much i'll get to hunt as I have a little girl due any day now.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Have some good history with this guy, passed on him twice last year. Looks pretty young in this pic but i've got 3 years of pics of him being a small 8 and this is his first real breakout year. Putting him at 4 1/2.






No history with this one that I know of. Good looking deer and great brows. He has a sticker coming off the back of one brow


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I am excited for the season to come. Been a great growing season for the better part of the state. Should be a good number of mature bucks that will reach closer to their potential.

I have picked up a few great deer while scouting along with a few good ones on camera. I am pretty stoked for the season to come.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to do any scouting but am getting bows set up and ready for the season to hurry and get here. 

Excited about getting to go to McAlester this year for the first time!!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

In other news, MAN I wish it would cool off already!!! It's almost too hot to stand outside and shoot my bow. I think I shoot better when I don't have sweat pouring off my face too. Haha


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

No, Scouting here yet and it looks like mainly public land this year .Not sure I want to put a trail cam out there..been shooting sum got more arrows ready to go and a new fast light mobile stand set up for this year ...Congrads to you guys who got drawed out too McAlester....Have any of you guys ever hunted Okmulgee public ?and if so, would you tell about it...You can pm me...Thanks,,,


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looks like it going to be a good year. Deer counts indicated my lease has some good bucks.

Hope I get to hunt some this fall. Woods are so thick and grown up with all this summer rains.
DB


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

I havent been seeing as much activity on my evening drives the last couple days. Im sure the temps have em moving after dark again.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Scouting has been good. Deer are tough to keep up with. Lots of vegetation and readily available food all over the place. Bucks just seem to be roaming around.


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

Woods were so grown up it took me 3 hours last night and 40 gallons of sweat to get my small place in shape. Been seeing lots of sign and bed spots when squirrel hunting and even jump a few up back in June. I think it will be a good season.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Getting lots of bucks on cameras. Bucks still in bachelor groups. 

Woods are extremely thick, open fields are grown pass walking through them. Heck four whweeler has it work cut out.

I believe it going to be a good year with all the food source Im seeing.
DB


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

I have two big bachelor groups on camera. The leader of one of those packs has already shed velvet.








Anxious for October 1 to get here.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Getting pics of a couple decent bucks but that's really it. Had cams running for about a month and still just getting pics of the same nine deer regardless of where the cams are on the lease.

Here's the two bucks I referred to


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I have some nice bucks on cam and just gained some new property but been to hot to get out there yet.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

DPW said:


> I have two big bachelor groups on camera. The leader of one of those packs has already shed velvet.
> View attachment 1752259
> 
> 
> Anxious for October 1 to get here.


nice


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

DPW said:


> I have two big bachelor groups on camera. The leader of one of those packs has already shed velvet.
> View attachment 1752259
> 
> 
> Anxious for October 1 to get here.



Dad gum!! That's a nice buck. Where did you say he was at? LOL


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anybody think this Syria business will affect the MCAAP hunts?


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Excited for the upcoming season, and haven't even started scouting yet. Darned daughter and her competitive softball. Kidding! Only kids once, I will hopefully get into the woods this weekend.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Colberjs said:


> Does anybody think this Syria business will affect the MCAAP hunts?


There is a real possibility that it could. I have several good friends slated to be there this year as well.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

No new bucks in the last two weeks camera pull, just the two 9pt'ers from before that have shed their velvet. Spent around 20hrs of the labor day weekend on food plots/tree stands & I moved all my cameras to new areas in hopes of finding some different deer. Not too long much longer to the opener!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

OkieGrant, when is the last time you pulled cards in late August and had green grass like that? Well, I guess it depends where in Oklahoma you are. I am in SE Oklahoma and we still have a lot of green as well, but nothing like that second pic of yours. Looks awesome!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Some nice deer there grant

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I don't have any big bucks on this computer to share with yall but I do have this nice size bear coming into one of my deer feeders in an area that I killed my tall 8pt last year.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

shootnrelease said:


> Excited for the upcoming season, and haven't even started scouting yet. Darned daughter and her competitive softball. Kidding! Only kids once, I will hopefully get into the woods this weekend.


I understand this totally... we are set to play the first 2 weekends in October. once at savage and the other in Harrah, ok. she is a 12U usssa.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I have 4 seperate shooter 8 pts coming into one stand location, maybe by the end of Oct I will have a kill pic to post


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Drew MCAAP October 18, 19,and 20. Even though I'm originally from McAlester I've never hunted there. Pulling all my cameras on my Pott. County lease in two weeks. Hopefully I'll have some decent pics to post. Right now dove season and the ski boat have my attention.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

It should shape up to be a great season here in OK...I have a new lease that I am very excited about and have been seeing plenty of deer in the usual places....excited to get after them!

Is any one headed to the panhandle for archery antelope?


----------



## nxtbgthg (Nov 1, 2007)

I am still new to oklahoma, but this years scouting has been tought. I have never been in timber that has so many spiders and webs. The spiders don't bother me but it gets old having to dodge the webs or pick them off your face. And the woods are THICK this year every time I bump a deer I have no chance at seeing it. Oh and the mosquitoes are also out of control it reminds me of hunting on the eastern shore of Maryland. Good luck to all


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

MidFlight said:


> Is any one headed to the panhandle for archery antelope?


I keep toying with this idea but haven't ever committed to trying it.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

DPW said:


> OkieGrant, when is the last time you pulled cards in late August and had green grass like that? Well, I guess it depends where in Oklahoma you are. I am in SE Oklahoma and we still have a lot of green as well, but nothing like that second pic of yours. Looks awesome!


Im in central.. it is unreal how green it is around here. Looks like spring still


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

BowhunterMason said:


> I keep toying with this idea but haven't ever committed to trying it.


I talked to a buddy about it also and even called the contact number for the public hunting area over there for info but just can't make it happen this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking forward to MCAAP hunt Oct. 24,25,26. Boggy. Tied up with other projects every weekend, so haven't spent any time prepping for opening wkend. Got to do that SAturday for sure.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

nxtbgthg said:


> I am still new to oklahoma, but this years scouting has been tought. I have never been in timber that has so many spiders and webs. The spiders don't bother me but it gets old having to dodge the webs or pick them off your face. And the woods are THICK this year every time I bump a deer I have no chance at seeing it. Oh and the mosquitoes are also out of control it reminds me of hunting on the eastern shore of Maryland. Good luck to all


The skeeters and ticks are pretty bad this year. Worse than that for me has been the chiggers, I even duck taped my pants to my ankles and they still got me somehow.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> Is any one headed to the panhandle for archery antelope?


MidFlight... I will be there for archery antelope from Oct 2 -Oct 7. Looking forward to it. Hope to have a great hunt out in No Mans Land!!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm in I'll let you guys fight off the chiggers, ticks, n skeeters. I'll just wait till bout blackpowder season then I'll start hunting. I hate the hot weather.


----------



## HoytShooter67 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got two nice ones on camera, and some up and comers. This is one of the nice ones. The other pics are in the morning and the camera lens has dew on it so they aren't great pics. Plots are in and the feed is out. Just waiting on the 1st.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Fixing to put out my cameras and see what I got to look forward to.


----------



## HoytShooter67 (Jan 23, 2012)

HoytShooter67 said:


> I've got two nice ones on camera, and some up and comers. This is one of the nice ones. The other pics are in the morning and the camera lens has dew on it so they aren't great pics. Plots are in and the feed is out. Just waiting on the 1st.







HoytShooter67 said:


> I've got two nice ones on camera, and some up and comers. This is one of the nice ones. The other pics are in the morning and the camera lens has dew on it so they aren't great pics. Plots are in and the feed is out. Just waiting on the 1st.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is going to be a Great season. I am going to take one of the Bugling Elk tours at the Wichita Mountains this month, just so I can take a look at the country, and the Elk, so I will have a better idea on what to expect on my Bull Elk hunt Dec 10-12.


----------



## HoytShooter67 (Jan 23, 2012)

The picture that wouldn't load. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Buckhavoc said:


> I understand this totally... we are set to play the first 2 weekends in October. once at savage and the other in Harrah, ok. she is a 12U usssa.


We are playing fall ball now and playing Oct 12-14 and 25-27. We are 9U usssa. She is a pitcher, like your daughter, so you know all the extra practice that entails at her age. See ya on the hardwood this winter, and good luck!


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

MidFlight said:


> Is any one headed to the panhandle for archery antelope?


I'll be out there the second week! Should be about 5 of us in a group. Camping in Felt again this year.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

For you guys that have hunted Antelope on public land in the OK Panhandle;

I have hunted Antelope out of state and on private land in OK but not on public, is the public land hit overly hard by hunters? Are the antelope hunt able or pressured to the point of moving off? 

I am thinking of giving it a whirl for a few days mid-season as I don't have any other plans for antelope this fall and I truly enjoy pronghorn hunting


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Just put my cameras out last weekend and filled my feeders. And have this group hitting both my feeder sites. Drew Boggy creek on Nov 15. Hunted boggy last Oct 2nd week and they were only moving up to an hour after sunrise, and an hour before due to the heat.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

beanowiser said:


> View attachment 1757690
> View attachment 1757691
> Just put my cameras out last weekend and filled my feeders. And have this group hitting both my feeder sites. Drew Boggy creek on Nov 15. Hunted boggy last Oct 2nd week and they were only moving up to an hour after sunrise, and an hour before due to the heat.


I got Deer creek same weekend. That's a nice buck.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing big pulled from camera today. Hopefully they will be here in 2-3 years. Be nice then


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are a few that have shown up in my neck of the woods. Hopefully they hang around for few more weeks. The big ten is a buck that I posted on here two years ago with another buck that looks identical to him now.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Dirty45 said:


> I'll be out there the second week! Should be about 5 of us in a group. Camping in Felt again this year.


I may have to look you up...I believe I will take a trip out there about that time and give it a go


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> MidFlight... I will be there for archery antelope from Oct 2 -Oct 7. Looking forward to it. Hope to have a great hunt out in No Mans Land!!!


May run into you I think I will give it a shot on the public this year


----------



## grnorthcutt (Aug 8, 2013)

Cant wait for October 1st to get here. We have been scouting and getting set up. This year I will be filming most of my hunts in southern Oklahoma! please check this video and support an Oklahoma deer hunter!


----------



## grnorthcutt (Aug 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkl27aP_tCw


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Need help! I want to take my 10 yr old squirrel hunting. I want to take him to Cherokee PHA. He will hunt I will scout for deer hunting. I dont have my hunting license and cant get it until a couple weeks. I do have a fishing license. Will we be ok as far as the laws/rules go? Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a good question. I'd call a game warden and ask. I looked at the regs and can't tell you for sure.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you will be ok but don't want to be responsible if you get a citation.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

HoytShooter67 said:


> The picture that wouldn't load.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Nice buck, I seen your from skiatook, that's where I grew up.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Went out to the lease yesterday to check cams to find that one of the stands I just thing is now 40 yards from where a crew is drilling for oil. Kinda pisses me off that we weren't informed that they were gonna be out there. Especially being so close to season. 

I went ahead and pulled the stand because I don't trust the guys that will be out there. Really sucks though because I had high hopes for that spot. Was a decent little funnel between two larger tracts.

If that wasn't bad enough I find out that the two best bucks on my cams have disappeared now that there has been so much activity in the area. Really hoping they get done with it prior to season opener.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

they will get used to the activity, we had 13 wells put in on my farm over the last couple years, patterns changed for a few weeks but once the realized they weren't a threat they went back to 80% normal. I killed the biggest buck I have in a wheat field 150 yds from an well going in. I know its a bit farther than 40, but they should be done by season start. or at very least by rut. on a side not of this does anyone have windmills on their property, we are getting ready to have some put in and I'm curious as to how they affect deer movement and whatnot. thanks.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help I appreciate it. Regs are a little confusing on subject. I know I have to be with him on youth deer gun, but doesn't say that on regular season or any other season. Since he is 10 he is eligible for regular Hunter Ed. Cert. which he has. Should not need an accompanying hunter I believe. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HoytShooter67 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> they will get used to the activity, we had 13 wells put in on my farm over the last couple years, patterns changed for a few weeks but once the realized they weren't a threat they went back to 80% normal. I killed the biggest buck I have in a wheat field 150 yds from an well going in. I know its a bit farther than 40, but they should be done by season start. or at very least by rut. on a side not of this does anyone have windmills on their property, we are getting ready to have some put in and I'm curious as to how they affect deer movement and whatnot. thanks.





Pittstate23 said:


> Nice buck, I seen your from skiatook, that's where I grew up.


That's where my house is. I'm not there a whole lot, but I like it when I am. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Tke I hope your right. I've done a lot of hunting around pump jacks and I know that they will eventually get used to it. It just does not make sense to me why he would have them come in a month before season knowing he has 5-6 guys that pay very well to hunt there. 

I know its his land and not mine but if it were me I would have gave a heads up or maybe tried to get it done sooner or possibly wait til after season. 


On a lighter note is it just me or have you guys started dreaming about getting in the woods. As far as my unconscious self is concerned I've tagged out at least twice so far. The last month prior to the opener I seem to dream about hunting 2-3 times a week. It sure isn't making the wait any easier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> May run into you I think I will give it a shot on the public this year


Sounds good MidFlight. Always look forward to meeting fellow hunters. Give me a shout as time gets near.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I should be pulling cards this weekend. Hopefully I have some new deer to share. Anyone else rounding up their pictures?


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Heading out today go fill a feeder and pull cards


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got a report from the panhandle. Sounds like the goat numbers are way down. Guy it came from drew a rifle tag and killed a decent buck, but said he saw only 23 total... That is way down from years past. I hope something changes in the next couple weeks.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dirty45 said:


> Just got a report from the panhandle. Sounds like the goat numbers are way down. Guy it came from drew a rifle tag and killed a decent buck, but said he saw only 23 total... That is way down from years past. I hope something changes in the next couple weeks.


this is a bummer. i don't think they got the rain we did in the rest of the state


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone use rice/wheat bran? We have used it near Kiowa with great success, it's like crack cocaine to the deer around there. We are pulling cards from 5 different cameras on Saturday, hopefully I'll be able to update Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Josh-L (Sep 14, 2013)

I only have one spot to hunt this year. Trying bow hunting again after a 15 year lay off. Only deer I've got is this one doe who comes in almost every day and that buck but I've only got him there one other time. Kinda bummed. I was hoping to have more chances. I'm a little worried if I take that doe the buck won't have a reason to come back. I kinda want to wait a few years and let that buck get bigger too but since this is my only spot I gotta take what I can get I guess.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

That rack almost looks like a muley. Where is this?


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the rack makes the deer look smaller then he is. Most bucks i harvest are 140 lbs field dressed.


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

These are the same deer but last year picks.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Josh-L said:


> I only have one spot to hunt this year. Trying bow hunting again after a 15 year lay off. Only deer I've got is this one doe who comes in almost every day and that buck but I've only got him there one other time. Kinda bummed. I was hoping to have more chances. I'm a little worried if I take that doe the buck won't have a reason to come back. I kinda want to wait a few years and let that buck get bigger too but since this is my only spot I gotta take what I can get I guess.


wrong no reason to kill the only doe you got when she will drag more bucks in come closer to rut!! Let her walk and use the best natural BUCK bait in the world to get you a good buck when the rut starts to get rolling .Patience kills more bucks than shooting skill does and impatience leads to disappointment in yourself and your long term hunting results .


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

bumper acorn crop in SE part of the state


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

After more scouting this afternoon I'm moving my whole set up. Found lots of new sign and I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Josh-L (Sep 14, 2013)

Colberjs said:


> That rack almost looks like a muley. Where is this?


Yeah everyone I show it to says that. It's in Choctaw. The city not the county.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Target bucks so far, this is near Kiowa in the mountains there. Can't wait! The buck with the crab claw brow tines would be a dream buck.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Daniel75 said:


> View attachment 1763530
> 
> View attachment 1763531
> 
> ...


you ain't kidding. complete stud. i hope u get a shot at him


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

teamorion22 said:


> you ain't kidding. complete stud. i hope u get a shot at him


Dude me too.....he's on a new piece of property we just got. I will mainly hunt on my days off during the week, so I have over 1200 acres to myself while everyone else is at work. Might make for some lonely nights but nothing a little Crown can't fix.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty disappointing card pull this weekend. No new bucks just the same ol' two. There are certainly a ton more out there but they have done a good job evading my cameras. Guessing once it cools off a bit and the deer start breaking up i'll be able i'll catch some of the big deer I know are around.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

We drew Hominy Nov 8-10. Going to try to be there. We drew elk tags in CO that will be good through that weekend. If we kill quick enough we will go down there.



yokelokie said:


> Looking forward to MCAAP hunt Oct. 24,25,26. Boggy. Tied up with other projects every weekend, so haven't spent any time prepping for opening wkend. Got to do that SAturday for sure.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a good one on camera not by any stand then moved camera to a stand and now it's turned into a doe party at my place. moved the camera only 200 yards to my stand and it went from a good tall 8 point on camera to all doe and one 1 1/2 old. It's crazy how you can just move a little and get out of their travel zone.


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Got a nice rain today. Ready for opening day.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ASeriousHunter said:


> We drew Hominy Nov 8-10. Going to try to be there. We drew elk tags in CO that will be good through that weekend. If we kill quick enough we will go down there.


Best wishes for much success.

This rain is wonderful.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Daniel75 said:


> Dude me too.....he's on a new piece of property we just got. I will mainly hunt on my days off during the week, so I have over 1200 acres to myself while everyone else is at work. Might make for some lonely nights but nothing a little Crown can't fix.


man, super stud bucks and crown, i need to come hang with you!


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

teamorion22 said:


> man, super stud bucks and crown, i need to come hang with you!


:darkbeer:


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

*TEN MORE DAYS!!!! I can't wait!!*


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Hunted this weekend just SW of St Louis. Didnt see a dang thing. But, the weather was perfect!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good luck to all this fall season. Im going to say it going to be a good year. Lots of acorns in my area.


Got this buck with camo head gear on. Its thick this year as well.
DB


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Qualifies as a drop tine?



Daniel Boone said:


> Good luck to all this fall season. Im going to say it going to be a good year. Lots of acorns in my area.
> 
> 
> Got this buck with camo head gear on. Its thick this year as well.
> DB


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

The persimmons are really producing some fruit this year. Have some near a water source as well as about a 20 acre hilltop that is just covered with them. All full of fruit, to the point where it is breaking limbs. They are bitter now but later on in the year I may have to sit near them.






8 more days.....


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

one of the places i hunt has a stand of persimmons on it and every tree in that little "grove" looks just like those. limbs are just bent over due to the weight of all the fruit on em. last year with the lack of rainfall i dont think a single tree made fruit. 1st cant get here quick enough!!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

I have only found two bucks worth thinking about even though I am sure that I have a few nicer ones around, but for now these guys might be in trouble for me and the wife's first buck tags...


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Went out and checked the cams yesterday nothing but does, even a few with spots. Not a single buck anywhere. got some stands re-arranged and got a couple more to put back up on different trails.

My son is in college in Kansas and he keeps sending me pictures of the bucks off of his cam. A wide 10, a wide 8, a couple of 8's that look like twins, both in the same pictures. He said in a week he got over 400 pictures and 3/4th were bucks. He had left his bow at home and is coming to get it this weekend. If he doesn't quit I'm going to go cut his string!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Picked up a new Millenium stand and a stick ladder yesterday. I had went Saturday and to make some final adjustments to a stand I had hung a few weeks ago and them decided to scout around a little in the area my stand was in. I found a spot a 100-150 yards away that looked a LOT better. So I took my new Millenium over there this morning and put it about 25' up the only tree I felt like I could trust. I have never felt this good about a stand location. Plenty of cover, I'm far enough up the tree I don't think movement will be as noticeable and I have a few nice shooting lanes out to about 50 yds. (Even have a good view of the edge of the lake and a field about 200 yds away when rifle season hits if I have a buck tag left.) Only thing is I think it will be a PM only stand due to accessibility. I'm afraid I'll spook deer out of there coming in in the AM. May just have to get there a little earlier. Sure am glad I got a new Muddy harness this year. Just need to get a lifeline set up for climbing because there are too many limbs to make good use of the linemans belt. Saw a huge bodied deer in there when I was scouting it. Pretty sure it was a buck because it did t snort when it took off. Around here does will snort and bucks never do. Looked like it was 5' at the rear hips. Haha.


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

This is usually just a meat spot close to house in Logan Co. Big racks are hunted about a 2 hour drive away.... The wetness of the summer had grown this 40 acres up. The grass is 6 ft taller or higher EVERYWHERE. Had to mow the spot out for the feeder and a walk way in. They must love the cover of the grass because I have more antlers here than I have ever seen


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Good lookin' deer Okiecory. 5 days 21hrs 6 min until I plan on being on stand!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I went to buy my Millenium Tuesday and they said they were going to put some stands on sale. I asked about the Summit and the owner and his son both assured me the Millenium wouldn't be on sale. So I paid $200 for it. Wednesday they posted on Facebook that Millennium stands would be on sale. I went in there today and they were $150. I mentioned it them and all the owner said was "Buy another one."

I realize he has no obligation to do anything, but in my opinion as a business owner, it would have been a kind gesture to offer me at least part of my money back even I it was in the form of store credit. I would have been just as happy of he had just give me an extra hanging block. ($30 price tag I imagine they get for $20ish) I have spent about $1000 in their store in the last 6 months. I went in the store to spend $140+tax on ASAT camo that I can get online for $120 shipped to my door. I try to support local businesses that help me out. But I was so upset by his response I just walked out. 

In the end it's his decision but it's my decision where I spend my money. Do you guys think I'm over-reacting or do I have a valid point?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Colberjs said:


> I went to buy my Millenium Tuesday and they said they were going to put some stands on sale. I asked about the Summit and the owner and his son both assured me the Millenium wouldn't be on sale. So I paid $200 for it. Wednesday they posted on Facebook that Millennium stands would be on sale. I went in there today and they were $150. I mentioned it them and all the owner said was "Buy another one."
> 
> I realize he has no obligation to do anything, but in my opinion as a business owner, it would have been a kind gesture to offer me at least part of my money back even I it was in the form of store credit. I would have been just as happy of he had just give me an extra hanging block. ($30 price tag I imagine they get for $20ish) I have spent about $1000 in their store in the last 6 months. I went in the store to spend $140+tax on ASAT camo that I can get online for $120 shipped to my door. I try to support local businesses that help me out. But I was so upset by his response I just walked out.
> 
> In the end it's his decision but it's my decision where I spend my money. Do you guys think I'm over-reacting or do I have a valid point?


I would recommend teaching him a lesson by shopping either at another local retailer, or online. Local retailers should be on hand and foot trying to keep your business with more and more people shopping online. Lucky for me I work with a number of distributors so I can get most of the accessories/stands/game cams/clothing at cost and don't have to deal with waiting on sales.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> I would recommend teaching him a lesson by shopping either at another local retailer, or online. Local retailers should be on hand and foot trying to keep your business with more and more people shopping online. Lucky for me I work with a number of distributors so I can get most of the accessories/stands/game cams/clothing at cost and don't have to deal with waiting on sales.


That must be nice! LOL. Glad somebody else sees it the way I do. I thought about going back in after I calmed down a little and talk to him about if and let him know where I stood on the matter. The only other outdoor shop locally is not very friendly but I'm not too far from Tulsa or McAlester so I do have options.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Colberjs said:


> That must be nice! LOL. Glad somebody else sees it the way I do. I thought about going back in after I calmed down a little and talk to him about if and let him know where I stood on the matter. The only other outdoor shop locally is not very friendly but I'm not too far from Tulsa or McAlester so I do have options.


It is sad for me to hear a local business dropping the ball, IMO small local retailers have to know by now that the only things they can hang their hat on are;

1. Service - it is difficult for large retailers and online retailers to have someone there to give advise or sell a customer a product. Amazon largely somewhat solves this issue with customer reviews, and the BassPro's and Cabelas of the world just ignore the service aspect all together for the most part. 

2. Selection - After all, you can't buy a Hoyt or a Bowtech or really any of the more premium brands online at this point (and not in the foreseeable future). 

Price has been taken over by online retailers with lower overhead thus being able to work on lower margin (excluding the occasional deal a large retailer like Basspro/Cabelas/Walmart might do). Convenience also points the way of online retail w/ Amazon offering free 2day shipping through a prime membership for $70. Once a local retailer loses their edge on either service or selection, going to be tough to keep customers. ***sorry for the rant. This is something I'm fairly passionate about as I work in the e-tail industry.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

When they think they are the only game in town they tend to get that attitude, it sucks but I would look at other options from now on I guess I am just stubborn that way.


----------



## CFields206 (Sep 26, 2013)

Anyone in the Lawton area with land west of Post Oak Rd and South of Coombs have any land they'd consider letting someone hunt on? Wanting Deer of Hog, my freezer's a lonely place and Wal-Mart meat is crappy!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Stopped back by there today and talked to them and he asked what I wanted to do. I asked if he would give me a spare hanging block to go with it and he readily agreed to. I'm happy, he's happy and I still have a local shop I can do business with.


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Bump! There hittin my salt again but the cams are only catching does and fawns.. come on tuesday!


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Persimmons are dropping in Cherokee county.


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Less then twenty four hours and ill be on stand. The buck im after shows up like clock wok everyday. I just need to sneak in before he shows.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

beanowiser said:


> Less then twenty four hours and ill be on stand. The buck im after shows up like clock wok everyday. I just need to sneak in before he shows.


We want to see a pic by Wednesday.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Be in the woods for two hunts tomorrow, two on Thursday and one on Friday and Saturday. Ready to have some fun...


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck to all...Ready to enjoy God's creation!



Romans 1:19-20 Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.
For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

No bucks showing up in daylight so I think i'll stick to doe slayin' as usual opening day unless something surprising happens.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sat and sunday for me. Work too far from home(muskogee to sand springs) to get in the stand this week.

Very late hanging stands this year due to focusing on elk in CO, but got one hung somewhat off my normal spot yesterday. With the rain sat, saw a lot of fresh tracks in the food plots (Public land). Will try it out sat am. Good stand to see a long ways, so I can "scout" for better locations. The few persimmons I know of look full just like all are saying. Lots of pecans in the area I am in, not so many oaks...howis the acorn crop looking this year?

No idea on bucks, but some large prints around. I should really invest in one of those trail cam doodads....lol. Just hunting for meat at this point and on public, so does are definitely in play this year as freezer is getting empty.

3 more weekends till my McAlester hunt.....


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I probably will slip out for a few hours Sat pm. I have to work until then.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

looks like it'll be this weekend for me, work permitting. good luck to you guys fortunate enough to get out tomorrow tho. hope to see some pics soon!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope to be on stand tomorrow AM. For sure tomorrow PM. Wish the forecast was a hair cooler for tomorrow, but I'll take it!!

Good luck to everybody! Stay safe and enjoy what we have!!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Will sit tomorrow am for a bit then go back out in the pm around 3 an sit til dark

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

I will be there tomorrow pm and Wednesday pm. Good luck to my fellow Okies.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Got another weekend or two of work to get done before I get to hit the deer woods so good luck to all you guys heading out this week.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hopefully the wind isn't out of the southeast tomorrow evening. If its anywhere else but that I may a big ten down by tomorrow evening. but then again I have said that a time or two!!! Good Luck to all you stick n string hunters!!!! aim small miss small and may your aim be ethical and true!


----------



## Z7lonewolf (Sep 21, 2010)

And we are off.....Good Luck everyone


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pic's this evening...Happy Hunting Everyone!!!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

no shooters for me this morning, how did everyone else do? sounds like the waethers gonna cool off for the weekend, jus heard lows in the 40s sat-sun mornings


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump the buck i was after this morning 30 yards away could see him and the other three bucks great do to the moonlight. Hopefully he wont bed there any more.


----------



## beanowiser (Aug 29, 2010)

Also had two does and three fawns come under my stand and down wind.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Basket 4pt all I have seen this am gonna sit for another hour or so then go grab some lunch

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Didn't see squat this morning. Checked cams and virtually all night pics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Hit a stand I have this morning way down-trail from a primary food source. Had the wind perfect and one young buck from a bachelor group I've been watching came through alone. This was the first time I've sat in that area and really hung the stand on a terrain based hunch. But, I did learn and I'm going to move that stand in a little closer.... I'm going easy because I'm worried about wind swirling in the terrain as I get closer to where I want to be. 

All of the above is just to pass the time waiting on some north and east winds. Unfortunately, Saturday is a no-go for me this weekend.


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Doe and a fawn for me this morning....still almost all night pics of bucks.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Bumped a nice buck walking out this after noon deer never really moved this mornin I should have waited an slipped in this evening

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

First, the fog up here was unreal. Second I stepped on a opossum walking in...after a short conversation we decided to part ways. After that 10 seconds later we busted up a turkey roost. Haven't seen them all summer! So at first light there was a single but too far out to tell what it was. About 9am had a doe with a spotted fawn go bye. Then at 10:30 target practice started for some kids. A ricochet got a little too close so we packed up and made a point to talk to them on the way out. Oh, and the humidity at Noon was nasty! Public land at its best, bring on Saturday!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

counted 8 deer today, nothing mature, had a doe with triplets come in, two spike bucks, and another doe with a fawn all fawns still had a few spots and a button buck by himself. action didn't start till 9 and stopped around 1130


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm at work in Springale Ark until Sat pm. I keep reminding myself it's hot and the ticks and chiggers are bad.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Prayers over all my Oklahoma brothers and sisters. Be safe, good luck and have fun. My little sis is packed and ready to hit the stand after class this afternoon.

I'll be up next weekend.


----------



## mlittle (Dec 26, 2012)

With the government shutdown, I was told that hunting seasons will be closed on Fort Sill. I am new to Oklahoma, so I am not familiar with the area. Can anyone recommend some areas to hunt? I am still deployed, but I will be returning to the US shortly.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

mlittle said:


> With the government shutdown, I was told that hunting seasons will be closed on Fort Sill. I am new to Oklahoma, so I am not familiar with the area. Can anyone recommend some areas to hunt? I am still deployed, but I will be returning to the US shortly.


i assume your looking for wma's around that area?


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Hot and windy in SW OK.... I've seen one doe and one yote so far... Hoping the wind will lay down a bit but I don't think it's supposed to


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are hunting by Seiling and the only thing that came by me was a doe and fawn. My buddy had a huge group of hogs come in so he tourched one. This evening I had a small button buck and that's it. Still here so I'll update if it changes


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Nada this AM. Small forked horn came cruising by this evening. At least it wasnt hot.......LOL.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Three does and two fawns this evening......it sure felt good to be in a deer stand again!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

What will the govt shut down do to the McAlester hunts?


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I got in my stand a little before 3:00 and sweat most of the afternoon. Even wearing shorts and a short sleeve Under Armour shirt under my leafy suit. 

I saw one coyote at 50 yds and a doe and a fork horn at about 300 yds. I was very disappointed at the lack of activity. Think I'll let it rest until Saturday and make a day of it in the stand.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, things didn't go so well this morning,,I had a big piece of humble pie for breakfast .Public land,..Got there , a few other trucks came in so I took a different way to my spot ..but, the trail that use to be there last year got all grown over . I guess, with all the rain we have had the under brush, vines thorns etc. took over..I got caught up in them like a bug in a spiders web and made a lot of noise...Then I missed my tree I was going too and walked around putting my scent all over .But, I did find one that worked .However, anything for a 1/2 mile knew I was there by then...It wasn't pretty and I didn't see a dam thing...You know the guy on public land that makes all kinds of noise ..I was that guy ..I didn't think I needed to really scout this spot and I thought I knew it well. well turns out others have been in there messing with the deer and it is so thick you can't hardly walk though it ..I guess , I should of scouted it out ..I got skunked and this humble pie don't taste good spit...


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Solarlunar tables say Friday and Saturday will be much better, hope so as Sat. will be my first day in the stand.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Roughrider said:


> Solarlunar tables say Friday and Saturday will be much better, hope so as Sat. will be my first day in the stand.


hopefully the weather change will help as well.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Got to hunt this evening to set the year in right. Got in my stand at about 4pm. oh about 515 I had a few does come into the swirling winds yet I think they were alarmed by the coyote and not me. about 6:45 another set fawns came in with mature doe, I let them browse on thru (acorns are falling), they stayed in the area til dark when at dark or the time I couldn't see my pins any longer the 10pt that I posted on page 2 or 3 showed up. He came thru and walked out to live another day. Cam shows him coming into a feeder that I have deeper into the oaks in the mornings well after shooting light. hopefully he hangs around til next week. Good luck yall!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Roughrider said:


> Solarlunar tables say Friday and Saturday will be much better, hope so as Sat. will be my first day in the stand.


Sir, if you don't mind me asking where are you looking at these on the ? on the net ? I would like to book mark em..Thanks,,,.


----------



## mlittle (Dec 26, 2012)

If someone has private land that they are willing to allow me on, I would be more than willing to join anyone. I am even willing to only hunt does as well. I just want to hunt. I bought a Heli-M just before leaving on my deployment and only used it one time. If the wma's are my only option, they will have to do. I'll look for a map of the wma's to see what I can find. Are some wma's better than others in the Comanche County area?



pac0_22 said:


> i assume your looking for wma's around that area?


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

mlittle i sent you a pm.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Unreal fog, also stepped on a possum, and got busted by a doe. Ive been telling myself all week not to hunt that stand with a SE wind, and i proved to myself why.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

mlittle said:


> If someone has private land that they are willing to allow me on, I would be more than willing to join anyone. I am even willing to only hunt does as well. I just want to hunt. I bought a Heli-M just before leaving on my deployment and only used it one time. If the wma's are my only option, they will have to do. I'll look for a map of the wma's to see what I can find. Are some wma's better than others in the Comanche County area?


here's some info for you, but I have never been to these places. 
altus- lugert wma 3600acres next to lake altus 580-471-3371

gist wma off the north fork 177 acres 405-823-8425

mcgee creek wma 10,000 acres off mcgree creek 580-346-7664

mtn park wma 5,400 acres 580-595-0347 off tom steed res

waurika wma off lake warika 10,580 acres 580-595-0347

call the numbers and ask for what ever info you want. tell them u r in the service, deployed, and unable to scout and i bet they can give you very good info. thanks for your service. good luck


----------



## mlittle (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I will see if I can find any maps of these areas to get an idea on where the pinch points are for deer.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

mlittle you could add ft cobb to your list to


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

mlittle said:


> Thanks for the information. I will see if I can find any maps of these areas to get an idea on where the pinch points are for deer.


I highly recommend getting the Oklahoma Public Land Atlas for about $25. Great tool for public hunters. Same info is available free online but easier to use the atlas. Call the wildlife dept. Comes with a 2 year sub to Outdoor Oklahoma magazine.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

pac0_22 said:


> hopefully the weather change will help as well.


20* cooler will at least make not seeing anything a little more enjoyable. Hopefully it will get the deer moving.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I have not been able to get out in the woods yet. It is looking like I will be waiting until Saturday to get out and try my luck. The largest buck I have heard of being taken is a real nice buck from Nowata county. He seems to have 19 points. I have a picture, but I do not have permission to post it.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Saturday here for me as well. Got some buddies in the woods but the only thing they've killed are mosquitos.


----------



## SoonerStatesman (Oct 1, 2013)

First year bow hunting and I've heard good things about Thunderbird. Anyone here hunt it or have experience with it?


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

SoonerStatesman said:


> First year bow hunting and I've heard good things about Thunderbird. Anyone here hunt it or have experience with it?


I went to OU for two years and would drive out to Dirtybird at night to fish. If you took a spotlight in there, you would be amazed at the number of deer around that lake. I'm not kidding when I say hundreds as you are driving in. I've never hunted it, but there are a ton of deer.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just sweating it out here in south central oklahoma today. Lil windy hopin to be puttin a dirt nap on at least a doe today


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a doe and two fawns come running my way. They had this guy chasing them. Dead piggie now!!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

3 spikes under me about 4:15 got a few pics of one an short video will post later

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

nice hog


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

pac0_22 said:


> nice hog


Thank you , we ended up shooting 5 all together. I can't stand the things.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Great job pdawg but you must be hunting somewhere 40 degrees colder than I am!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

It was pretty cool where I was hunting. All of my buddies have been complaining about the heat. I checked the cameras today and it said it was 42 this morning. Now if that's true or not who knows. It was super cloudy and the wind blew pretty hard. Maybe I'm just a pansy too.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Couldn't sneak into my stand opening day evening because there were 4 does camped out under it. Stalked into 40 yards and took a shot, hit a limb I couldn't see and clean miss. More to come during this cold front saturday.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> Great job pdawg but you must be hunting somewhere 40 degrees colder than I am!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


That's the same thing I was thinking. I was in shorts last night and still sweating. 

Nice pig though!!!


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

All I had on was a Kryptek Valhalla shirt and a vest. It's not as warm as you guys think.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Pdawg88 said:


> All I had on was a Kryptek Valhalla shirt and a vest. It's not as warm as you guys think.


I think it was at least 86 because that's what my phone and my truck both said.


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

SoonerStatesman said:


> First year bow hunting and I've heard good things about Thunderbird. Anyone here hunt it or have experience with it?


Thunderbird is one of my primary places to hunt. I do have access to some private land but there are some definite honey holes there and the number of deer is unreal.
It can be hard to hunt being public and all but most people burn out by the end of October. During duck season you want to make sure that you are a ways from the water because it will sound like WWIII. If you want some direction feel free to pm me. I can give you some general directions that should get you into some deer.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Colberjs said:


> I think it was at least 86 because that's what my phone and my truck both said.


It was 7:30 in the morning.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Pdawg88 said:


> It was 7:30 in the morning.


Haha. I gotcha. Unfortunately I had to work in the morning and I burnt up all evening.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Saw 3 does and a small buck tonight, hope for something bigger in the morning.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking better for Sat all the time. Rain overnight and huge temp drop. They say the rain is supposed to be done by sunup in the Tulsa area. Will get a quick hunt in and head to Norman for the game, then back out Sun am if the plan holds together. Gonna have my church in the stand. Might have to actually break out the jacket this weekend.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Headed to camp this evening. Hunting with the wife and 2 girls through Sunday. Looking forward to some family down time.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Come on Saturday!!!! Good front coming through. Ought to get the deer on their feet.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'd like to kick the planners of children's soccer square in the junk for making the first games on the first weekend of bow season. Just saying.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well been on stand for less than 2 minutes and already have a momma with trips under me haven't even got my camera equipment out of my back pack yet. Lol.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Well been on stand for less than 2 minutes and already have a momma with trips under me haven't even got my camera equipment out of my back pack yet. Lol.


Good luck


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

from Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation's facebook page in case anyone had any ?'s regarding gov't shutdown and public lands. this was posted just today:

10/3/13 - Updated information on hunting and fishing on federal properties in Oklahoma: 

Hunters participating in a controlled hunt at a federal area will only be contacted if their hunt is being cancelled. If you are not notified of a cancellation, then you should plan on attending your hunt.

The ODWC can not speak on behalf of the federal government regarding closures of properties. However it is our understanding that all US Fish and Wildlife Service Refuges are closed. US Army Corp of Engineer properties that are listed in the hunting or fishing guides as open to hunting or fishing will remain open for public use although campgrounds, federal offices and some boat ramps will be closed. We have heard that the Chickasaw National Recreation Area, is closed to public access. Other federally-owned properties may be closed as well and we will keep you updated as more information is available.

Trout stocking from federal fish hatcheries at lower Illinois River, lower Mountain Fork River and the Blue River may be impacted.

The federal government shut-down will have no impact on recreation at areas owned by the Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation.

This is what we know at this point and we will keep you advised if this information changes.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

pac0_22 said:


> from Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation's facebook page in case anyone had any ?'s regarding gov't shutdown and public lands. this was posted just today:
> 
> 10/3/13 - Updated information on hunting and fishing on federal properties in Oklahoma:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I had looked on wildlifedept website yesterday but didn't see anything.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

theres several comments on their fb page under that posting about places already that are closed. ill see if i cant put together some sort of list and post it here since i know not everyone has a fb acct.

-Wichita Mts Wildlife Refuge is open to thru traffic only.
-Deep fork national wildlife refuge in okmulgee county is closed to all public access, due to the shutdown.
-CNRA in Sulphur is completely barricaded, the only open road is highway 177 through the park. All access roads have been blocked, and rangers are patrolling for trespassers. 

this is what i was able to get out of it so far.

also if you go to the dept's site http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/facts_maps/wmastate.htm there is a list of the public hunting areas listed by region. the ones marked with an * are not owned by the odwc and could potentially be affected by the gov't shutdown.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Smoked a good one tonight. Now just have to find him.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Smoked a good one tonight. Now just have to find him.


Shouldn't be hard if you smoked him. Looking forward to pics!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Smoked a good one tonight. Now just have to find him.


Good luck! let us know!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone feed in gravity feeders? I have a 300lb gravity feeder, filled it 4 days ago to the brim with a combo of deer protien pellet, all stock cattle pellet, and whole corn. Checked it at noon today and it was completely empty.... ive seen them wipe it out in 8-10 days but 4 days????


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Smoked a good one tonight. Now just have to find him.


Standing by


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

ran only 30 yds, he fell right where I lost sight of him. never heard him go down tho. I thought this was my #2 hitlister, but looking closer at some trail cam photos, it's not this was a new deer, and his first and last visit to the corn pile.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

good lookin deer tke.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

congrats Tke


----------



## CMERUN (Jul 12, 2009)

congrats


----------



## CMERUN (Jul 12, 2009)

Just would like to let everyone know that October 25th & 26th we (Western Oklahoma Trophy Outfitters) are having a huge black powder bash and concert out at the Coppermines Off Road Park out between Eldorado and Olustee,OK. If you are in the area, we better see you there! Two upcoming country artists will be there along with Hunter Specialties TV show!! It's gonna be great!!


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

Where the heck did you bust up a turkey roost here around Tulsa? Man i thought they were dang near extinct on the public lands around us. Good story bud and hope the season amps up for ya!!
Danny


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Theres a patch of public out by keystone that had 80-90 birds in a flock last year

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ducks?!? (Jun 20, 2012)

OkieGrant said:


> Anyone feed in gravity feeders? I have a 300lb gravity feeder, filled it 4 days ago to the brim with a combo of deer protien pellet, all stock cattle pellet, and whole corn. Checked it at noon today and it was completely empty.... ive seen them wipe it out in 8-10 days but 4 days????


If they can't steal the feeder they will damn for sure steal corn and feed..... 

Put a camera on it??


----------



## Ducks?!? (Jun 20, 2012)

Hoping for the best this weekend! Hunting central OK off I-44 North of OKC! 

Saturday should be good.... Got the right wind....


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hoping to get into the woods Saturday evening. Weather permitting, I should get 3 sits this weekend. Next weekend is a 3 day weekend for banks so I'll get a little more time then.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Ducks?!? said:


> If they can't steal the feeder they will damn for sure steal corn and feed.....
> 
> Put a camera on it??


Yeah, 800 pictures in 4 days w/ bushnell trophy cam, had it set at taking a pick every 15 or 20 seconds I believe. Couple nice 3.5-4.5 year old 125-130" 8pts hitting the feeder that i've posted a few time earlier, then tons of does/fawns/1.5 YO bucks.


----------



## mlittle (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats Tke on your buck.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm in bed with em for the evening. We'll see how it goes.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, so I have been so discusted with what took place on Opening day that I have not posted my story here. I guess I am somewhat over it now, so I will share.

Had to work on opening morning but the boss let me go at lunch. I got out to my stand and settled in for the afternoon with my gopro ready to put the first harvest of the year on film. I filmed my walk in and a few minutes describing my set up for the day. Then I turned off the camera to save the battery. Sometime around 5pm, I decided to turn it back on and leave it so that I wouldn't forget when the deer came in. I was thinking the battery would last at least until dark because it had lasted around 2 1/2hours while dove hunting this year. 

Fast forward to just before sundown and now I have 6 deer in front of me at the feeder area. 1 doe with trips, 1 doe with twins and an old doe without a fawn. I spent a few minutes panning the gopro around to get some footage of all of the deer and wait for the old doe to give me a good shot. She ended up 12 yards broadside and I put one in the 12 ring. I can see my nockturnal glowing stuck in the ground just past where she was standing and she kicked up and ran about 20 yards to a 4 wire barbed wire fence and stopped. I watched her stand there for 5 or 6 seconds and then walk very wobbly to the right until she went out of sight behing a dead tree laid over. The whole time I kept pointing my bow(with the gopro mounted on it) at her. I was a little dissapointed that she did not fall on camera. 

I then waited for 20 or so minutes until all the other deer decided to leave the area and it was now very dark. I got out of the tree walked back to my truck and put my bow away, then came back to my arrow to start the recovery. I found a good blood trail all the way to the fence and around the dead tree that she walked behind. Then, nothing. I spent the next several hours serching for more blood and finally found a few drops 20 yards on the other side of the fence, but no dead deer. With the amount of blood that she had already lost up to this point, I didn't think she could have go very far and I am sure I gave her plenty of time to expire, but still no dead deer. After the last batteries that I had with me faded, I was in the dark and now could not see anything. 

I hated leaving and not finding this animal. knowing that in the hot weather, the meat will be no good in the morning. I then went back to my truck and plugged in my dead phone so that I could review the footage. Of course, with my luck the battery died on the gopro about 3 minutes into filming the bunch around the feeder, so I didn't even get the shot. I am still just sick over it but I will be out there in the morning hoping have a shot on another mature deer. I am sure that I will not be hurting our population as we have a great herd.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> I'm in bed with em for the evening. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck Tony. Hope you get to let that FREEK eat.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sweatin another evening out before the cold front good luck to all


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

tagmaster10 said:


> Good luck Tony. Hope you get to let that FREEK eat.


The freak has eaten....slick head down!










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats Tmorllie. I wished mine would have just wilted. Fixing to go look for her now before the rain hits.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> The freak has eaten....slick head down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. She didn't go far. 

Hopefully I will have some good news to post tomorrow. I'm thinking with the storms ending around daybreak, the morning should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

good job T. nice easy track job there.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Been at em since Tuesday. No deer even seen while on stand thus far. Hopefully things pick up tomorrow with the cooler temps.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

it was a button buck  but didn't run 40yds didn't have to wait the hour I did but better to be safe than sorry. It was about 60 degrees qautering away. Went in about last rib came out threw breast bone


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

to the top! i'm living through you guys! i can't get out for a while. tkd tmorelli and everyone that put meat on the ground well done fellas! keep it coming


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Getting ready to head out. Rain hasn't hit here yet. Is there much lightning with this front? That's the only thing that I'm worried about.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Headed out myself, Goodluck everybody!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Driving into work this morning still alot of lightining around the tulsa area 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great weather this morning, but who forgot to fax the memo to the deer to be out of bed this morning??


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a little bow mounted gopro video of my doe kill last night. Fast forward through the first 4 minutes....she was having a stare down with the wrong cedar tree. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHkMxua4Im8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice video. Did you shoot her twice???


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

jeffreyhu said:


> Nice video. Did you shoot her twice???


I did. Honestly as long as I've been at this I've never spined a deer. It shocked me and I just reacted. My primary motivation was to end the thrashing and suffering and prevent any of the bawling you see on TV. After retrieving her, I realized I blew through her spine forward and out through her belly button.... the second shot was into a dead deer and unneeded.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I probably would have done the same thing. Headed out for the afternoon hunt. Hopefully the wind will die some...


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a wet miserable morning with no deer at all. 

I had my rain suit on but I didn't realize the back of my jacket had pulled up above my pants until I had water running down places it usually only runs down in the shower. From then on I couldn't get warm. 

But I did get my tree buzzed by a HUGE bald eagle. I have never been that close to one in flight. That thin was awesome. He landed in a tree about 60 yards away and I was trying to use my binoculars and my iPhone to get a good pic but couldn't get it lined up before he flew away. 

As soon as my clothes dry I'm headed back out.


----------



## JimmyC (Aug 21, 2005)

Great posts and pics from all my Okie friends! I'm living vicariously through you all so keep em coming. I had to pass on the OU tailgate today to finish up my Master's homework and with the cool weather this morning I've been craving getting into the woods something fierce! 

Hopefully the weather will stay cool and I can get out next weekend with my Son for some quality time!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Better be out in the woods this evening...It's gonna be perfect!

Im in creek county


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I just bought 4 acres where my wife an I are going to start a house after the first of the year. I had some dirt work done a couple months back and it's now covered in cheat grass and deer tracks. I guess I inadvertently made a plot. I'll be sitting over it this pm. I might even get to shoot a deer out of my yard before it's my yard.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

yep your right! with this front passing the deer outa move great this evening, i hope the wind dies down a bit though,


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

im out the next couple nights, the wind is all wrong for my stands, I need any wind that doesn't come from the west. wish there was a way to set up on my main spot but there isn't


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

In stand for the evening set wind is swirling bad so we will see what happens

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Beatiful sit in creek county this am. Got rained on on and off and didnt see any deer but the birds kept me entertained. Just good to be out. At the ou game tonite but will be out in the am. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I finally quit at 5:00 after I got a 1 1/2 hour break from the rain and them it started raining again. I was dne with the rain. Didn't see a single deer all day.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Didn't get to my spot til about 4 and then had a long walk to a new stand. I did kill another doe on video though. I'll share when I get to upload it....in the meantime....
Walking in...









Ready to drag out....









Tomorrow morning I'll be in my buck spot for the first time this year!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Never seen a thing til after dark climbing down from the looks ofbit some tard has came into my set an hung a stand 80 yards from me cut a bunch of shooting lanes an just messed the area all up

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pretty awesome night. Had 7 bucks within 60 yds most the evening. I was back in some thick stuff so that's as far as I could see. Most were within 30. Saw 2 different light sparring matches and one good fight that lasted a good five minutes between 2 110-115" 8's. I turned around in time to see a mature deer walking the other direction at 40 yds. Big body and nice rack was all I could make out through the brush, but he had to have been within 20 yds at some point, I was just facing the wrong way watching the fight. One other mature deer skirted me at dark, big body and antlers were all I could make out. No does all evening, usually the opposite for this spot. Hate that the weather is going to get warm again.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Went out this evening and got skunked except for some turkeys could not believe i didnt see any deer.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

okiehunt said:


> Went out this evening and got skunked except for some turkeys could not believe i didnt see any deer.


I didn't see any either. shocked too. might sit for an hour tomorrow before church.


----------



## Aggie34 (May 25, 2013)

Waiting to hear some reports from my brother. I don't think he's been out yet since he's been busy moving into a new house.

I don't know if I'm going to be able to make it out there this year or not. I live in New Mexico and work nights and weekends. Might not be able to get out there until December.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

That is an awesome evening mmiles...and an even more awesome bow!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a strange day

As it got light this morning I see a cow/calf pair bedded down about 45yds rom my stand. Early I heard a doe cross the creek behind me and got ready. She circled around me and was about 40yds out and her path would swing her around at 25yds. She hits the edge, ses the cow bedded down and turns and walks straight away. Hear another in the creek little later of to the west, doe skirts the cows and walks quickly under my tree and off to the east following the other doe.

This evening I had a strange thing. Had a nice 8pt, not wide or mass, but real tall work his way to 14yds, letting him pass to get a little older the doe following him stopped at 8yds and I hit her a little low. Blood on the arrow, vanes covered in fat and white hair. Found 15-18 drops of blood where she crossed the creek, then lost everything when she hit the waist tall grass. Not hunting in the AM, but headed out to look for her. Never had a buck lead the way with a doe hanging back waiting on him to blaze the trail. This was just after 5, close to 6 had 3 old biddies circle 60yds out into a bald field to get down wind of me. I have a plan to set a stand and fix their wagon tomorrow evening.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good luck to you Okies this year.

Believe it going to be one heck of good year. 

Due to health Im sitting on sidelines reading all your exsperiances this year. Look forward to seeing the pictures.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Wish you the best Dan and not to rub it in but man I'm pumped this morning!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

No movement yet in the SE part of the state... any one seeing any yet


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hate to hear that for ya Boone. There's atleast one z28 still out here trying to get it done.:wink:


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

ttt for updates i'm stuck at work, keep me informed fellas

db i'm glad you are better, sorry u can't hunt, maybe you can rifle hunt from the ground to wet your beak a little


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Satfrom2:30-7:30pm yesterday. Had one deer blow from about 100yds away. Don't think she was smelling me. Wind was dead calm. Had the biggest possum I have ever seen come under me right at dark, dang thing must have been on steroids. I drew on it, then decided to give it another day to live. I thin im getting soft in my old age. lol.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I chose the wrong stand this morning....nothing between me and the Rocky Mountains but blue sky. My tree was rockin by 9am. Saw two does but too far and not what I'm after in that spot. 

Contemplating my afternoon spot now. Probably another new stand I hung preseason and haven't been back in the area of.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Passed on a small five point last night. This morning, I had four does fifty yards from my stand but they veered towards my buddy who was 150 yards away. Watched as he missed a decent eight point and a doe. Just wasn't our morning. 

Still waiting to draw some blood.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nada for me this morning while on stand, took it to a ground game at 8:30. Bumped a decent 125-30" deer while checking a spot. Headed to hang a set-up in a spot I should of pre season in about an hour. May go ahead and sit it if It goes smoothly or scout a couple more areas on this new place that have my interest peaked.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing this morning. Put up another stand in a spot I'm hopeful about. Did come across where there are working on a pipeline on my lease. Second time in a month they have been out there with heavy equipment. I was starting to wonder where the hell all the deer went since the pics have really dropped off.landowner says he doesn't own the mineral rights and can't keep them out of there. Kinda nice to know that he wasn't just letting them back there during deer season but still sucks that they are there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Father-inlaw had 4 does come in with three bucks chasing all over 130".... seems a little early to me , but he swears he saw it


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothin so far this evening besides the random cow. Hunting with cattle can be a pia sometimes(most)!!!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I didn't see squat this morning nor sat evening....I thought ,for sure after the rain and cool down they would move..But, there is no acorns and that has me and them both messed up ..I am hunting public no crops not sure what to do...


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Didnt see a thing this evenin but a armadiller an a yote about 80 yards out. Its like all movment has stopped not sure whats goin on

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

didnt hit the woods until about noon on sat. had to cover a shift at work fri night until about 2am and wasnt fit to go any further than home after that.

decided to go hit up lexington since my weekend plans go screwed up having to work on fri. pulled into a spot new to me, and decided to go in blind as the places i normally hunt already appeared to have ppl in them. got settled in around 1pm not knowing what if anything i would see but excited about hunting new woods i hadnt seen yet. only saw a single mature doe around 5pm. she came out about 60yds away. thought she was going to feed to me but she turned around 180degrees and started feeding away from me. i watched her for about 20min and thought i might see a fawn or yearling come out with her but it just didnt happen. continued to watch her feed until she was out of sight. packed it up and headed home around 7pm not seeing anything else. 

didnt get to get out to hunt today for having to cover another shift for someone who called in. first actual hunt in a few yrs due to ailments and work. enjoyed being in the woods again finally.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Gonna take half a day and head out for a quick afternoon hunt. Its a beautiful day, deer should move


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Finally quiet this morning. Been listening to crews work on a pipeline since daylight. All I could hear was an excavator for two and a half hours. 

No deer have come through yet but hopefully something will pass by in the next hour or so

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Well Saturday was the wife's B-day...I took her out for lunch and was back in time to hunt that evening, and missed a doe. She was closer than I though and she practically layed down when my bow went off. Between the two it went over her back. Oh well I sure bet my wife didn't want to cut up deer on her birthday.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Video of the doe I killed on Saturday. This is my first kill on camera. Video is with a GOPRO HERO3 (60FPS, 1080p), on a Joby Gorillapod Video flexible tripod. My first deer with the Ulmer Edge broadheads and they did not disappoint. Deer died in 50 yards, complete pass through with energy to spare, hit the leg of the feeder and left a nice dent/hole in that as well. 

http://youtu.be/pAW_tk2JrQs


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tagmaster10 said:


> Ok, so I have been so discusted with what took place on Opening day that I have not posted my story here. I guess I am somewhat over it now, so I will share.
> 
> Had to work on opening morning but the boss let me go at lunch. I got out to my stand and settled in for the afternoon with my gopro ready to put the first harvest of the year on film. I filmed my walk in and a few minutes describing my set up for the day. Then I turned off the camera to save the battery. Sometime around 5pm, I decided to turn it back on and leave it so that I wouldn't forget when the deer came in. I was thinking the battery would last at least until dark because it had lasted around 2 1/2hours while dove hunting this year.
> 
> ...




Just an update: 

I found the doe. She was just 10yards away from where I was looking. However, she was tucked deep into some brush and very tall grass. I believe that if I had a better light, I would have found her. As I had thought, the shot was good(thru the heart), and the rage left 2 very large holes in her. The blood that I had found across the fence must have sprayed from her as she walked down the fence line. I learned a tough lesson and now have a very large rechargable Qbeam flood light. I hunted over the weekend and mostly just filmed very young button bucks feeding around my tree. I did get a look at a very nice 10 point. However, he didn't come into the feeder and stayed just out of shooting range. I'm not sure if he winded me or just didn't feel comfortable coming into the feeder at 9:00am. He seemed at ease so he should be back at some point. We will try again next weekend and maybe another mature doe or one of my hitlist bucks will show up.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Saw five does this evening well past shooting light. Took forever for them to move on so I could get down. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

My morning opened up because of some cancellations so I was able to get out. Awesome morning. Crisp cool weather, no wind, beautiful sunrise, and some peace and quiet. Its not all about the kill. In fact I didn't even see any deer until about 9:00. Two does passed by just out of reach. Great way to start off a busy week. I love killing deer just as much as the next guy but this morning I was just grateful to be up in a tree enjoying God's creations. Best day of my season.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Praise the Lord!!


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats on a nice buck John shaff


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Dusty12 said:


> Congrats on a nice buck John shaff


Thank you sir!


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice deer all that have taken them so far. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

good look deer jonshaff.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Finally quiet this morning. Been listening to crews work on a pipeline since daylight. All I could hear was an excavator for two and a half hours.
> 
> No deer have come through yet but hopefully something will pass by in the next hour or so
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


If they are their awhile, you can tell them it messed up your lease so they need to reimburse you. They are interfering with paid use of the land. Might not work but some companies will pay and do the right thing.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

pac0_22 said:


> good look deer jonshaff.


Thank ya sir!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

20 ft up this am in the climber no movment as of yet

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

My boy (8) got it done this weekend with a Xbow!

Headed to the panhandle this eve to chase some goats around....so jacked, hope they are around. Anybody heard a recent report?


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

My season isn't starting out exactly like I wanted. I shot a good buck Saturday night, but he started to take a step as I released, hit a little back but still looked promising. I punched a hyperdemic completely thru him at 35 yards. After the shot, I watched him slowly walk back into the woods about 75 yards. He could hardly hold his head up, got a good look at the exit hole and he was bleeding from the mouth. I let him stew for an hour then went to look, slight blood trail for 200 yard then it just disappeared. I've turned that whole area upside down for the last two days, even took my lab with me, still couldn't find him. 


I'm still searching


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

found a scrape freshly made on sunday, no rubs but for sure a scrape. put up a camera to see if I can get some pics


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

mojodrake said:


> My season isn't starting out exactly like I wanted. I shot a good buck Saturday night, but he started to take a step as I released, hit a little back but still looked promising. I punched a hyperdemic completely thru him at 35 yards. After the shot, I watched him slowly walk back into the woods about 75 yards. He could hardly hold his head up, got a good look at the exit hole and he was bleeding from the mouth. I let him stew for an hour then went to look, slight blood trail for 200 yard then it just disappeared. I've turned that whole area upside down for the last two days, even took my lab with me, still couldn't find him.
> 
> 
> I'm still searching


my pal tracked a buck he shot 2 days and over a mile, no joke. when he lost blood, and hope, he walked around a lil and found him. he literally cried. hang in there


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Stuck a doe this morning at 745 shes quatered an in the frig about to get things together for the evening hunt

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

buck down tonight.

I have a lot of photos with this guy and that freaky 11/12 pt on my cam... I was recording him for about 14 mins thinking that Big Daddy was waiting in the wings to see if it was safe... i couldn't take it any longer.. i have been watching deer and passing smaller ones for 6 days.. its back to work tomorrow so I was gonna shoot something. 










Here's the video. I know my camera is crappy.. But it's all I got.

Let him take 1 step too many and just as I stopped him he quartered toward me... Almost blew the shot. Full penetration but not a pass through.. Clipped the heart and got a lung. He ran about 65 yards and was done.

Used a T3 broad head this season. Not a lot of blood but I think it was the shot... The exit hole was HUGE.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

congrats okiecory. nice vid.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dirty45, what part of panhandle? I just got back from Kenton, Ok hunted a place called the HitchinPost with the Apples. Dont go there! Got on one pronghorn buck and saw another doe. Everywhere else that we drove we saw Antlelope in the fields. Black Mesa state park had lots of goats, make sure that you had written permission from land owners out there. GameWardens are everywhere out there. Game Warden tickets an Oklahoma man who called and harvested an Elk in from the New Mexico state side. Good Luck out there.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

teamorion22 said:


> my pal tracked a buck he shot 2 days and over a mile, no joke. when he lost blood, and hope, he walked around a lil and found him. he literally cried. hang in there


day 3 ended with no deer still. me and my lab walked up on a flock of turkey, and jumped a few does but no buck. Its been warm during the afternoons, I figured that by now I could smell him but I cruised the wind today before leaving, nothing. I've searched all the way north of my place (about 3/4 of a mile) (we live right on the edge of the city limits) right to the edge of the subdivisions, and then both east and west for about the same, nothing. I checked around every pond and other water source on the adjourning property's also just in case, nada. I really like to lay hands on him if nothing else just to know for sure.

Im gonna skip that stand for the next day or so, due to all the activity Ive doen around it. I have a couple of other good one to hit in the next county down.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Have two small bucks beded 20 yards away in a thicket 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in some thick stuff this evening. Had five does shirt me last night and moved a stand to the trail they came through on. Furthest shot will be 20 yards. I'm just hope they do the same thing tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Stuck a big spike this evening on public he beded for a hour by my stand

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah then got lost in the dark lol


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I killed this guy Sunday evening


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

wildman80 said:


> Yeah then got lost in the dark lol


Lol u know u had fun goin thru all that thick nasty stuff

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Spike I shot this evenining viper trick done a number on him. Also a pic of him bedded. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Timber hawk nice lookin deer

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

good job guys keep em comin!


----------



## Dustin Cline (Feb 2, 2011)

Im seeing very few deer. Shot a a hog on Friday and that is about all I have saw, at least it was something. Hunted lyesterday afternoon and didnt even see a squirrel. Oh well I will keep moving until I find some deer.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hunting out of a climber this morning for the second time ever and the first time in about 7 years. Was definitely interesting in the dark. Not sure if I'll see anything as much noise as I made but I'm in a good looking spot.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Timber hawk nice lookin deer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


thanks man


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

Ive been skunked all season thus far. Think Im going to leave my area alone this coming weekend and let it hopefully be prime for my son during youth rifle season. Hes pretty pumped so I want to give him the best oppurtunity I can. He is 9 and after his first deer. Pretty excited poppa.
Danny


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

mojodrake said:


> day 3 ended with no deer still. me and my lab walked up on a flock of turkey, and jumped a few does but no buck. Its been warm during the afternoons, I figured that by now I could smell him but I cruised the wind today before leaving, nothing. I've searched all the way north of my place (about 3/4 of a mile) (we live right on the edge of the city limits) right to the edge of the subdivisions, and then both east and west for about the same, nothing. I checked around every pond and other water source on the adjourning property's also just in case, nada. I really like to lay hands on him if nothing else just to know for sure.
> 
> Im gonna skip that stand for the next day or so, due to all the activity Ive doen around it. I have a couple of other good one to hit in the next county down.


unfortunately i've been there. sucks. but it sounds like he's alive


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

This weekend should be good. I am hunting my spot here in Central Oklahoma and then next week I am going down to my spot outside of Wilburton. I am hoping to see some good bucks down. Keep posting your pics guys and gals. If I can't be out in the deer woods, I always enjoy seeing what you all are putting down.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

tagmaster10 said:


> This weekend should be good. I am hunting my spot here in Central Oklahoma and then next week I am going down to my spot outside of Wilburton. I am hoping to see some good bucks down. Keep posting your pics guys and gals. If I can't be out in the deer woods, I always enjoy seeing what you all are putting down.


Which way from Wilburton? I'm thinking about hunting the Robbers Cave WMA down there.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure about the northern part of the state, but in extreme SE Okieland the overnight temps are going back into the 60's this weekend.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Colberjs said:


> Which way from Wilburton? I'm thinking about hunting the Robbers Cave WMA down there.


I am on 1000 ac of private land in between RC Park and JC WMA. Been hunting there for over 20 years now with my friend that owns the place.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot one of my biggest bucks on JC WMA about six years ago on a forum hunt. Went back the next year but it started getting a little too crowded.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Cooling off a bit for the weekend. Might be decent.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Ill be stuck worki g 7 12s til oct 27th so I wont see any stand time for a few days


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Been out 4 times mostly afternoon hunts haven't seen anything have a cam out and deer are very active at night.to much food source and to hot holding them in. my area anyway.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't made it out yet, but I only have a couple of does coming in during the dark of the early morning on camera so far. I am hoping things start to pick up as the weather starts to cool off and as the rut starts to get rolling. I don't know how the drought here in the SW part of the state is going to play for the deer this year.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

21 hours from now, I will be on stand.

Cannot. Freaking. Wait.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy hunting this weekend everyone...praying for a safe and fun weekend!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

hell all I saw this morning was a skunk.. I got tired of the wind and got down about 9.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm finally getting out to hunt Coal County this weekend! It's been too long, and I'm ready to spend some time with my father and beautiful country!


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had a lot of day and night activity in the central part of the state, but does only. south of Shawnee I have nothing but turkey on cam-and cows. absolutely no sign of deer down there. I usually have seen several by now coming through.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well been out on 4 evening hunts so far this year. Which normally i would wait till end of Oct or first of Nov to start cause i hate sweating while hunting. But already got two doe in the last two hunts and have seen deer everyday.
Both deer with same arrow and boardhead anf almost same spot but i won't get a third one last deer snapped the arrow in half. 
So far best season yet for me! My hope is to tag out this year would be a first for me.

Oh the persimmons all over the place where im hunting so gonna wait a few days and try again.
Now that i got meat in the freezer i can be a bit more picky and what i take. 

Once i fig out how to post pics on here again ill post some. Not sure how this create user id for privacy on tapatalk works. Anybody have a clue?


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been on two evening and two morning hunts. Have only seen 4 deer. A doe and fork horn 300 yds away on opening day and two does 200 yds away last night.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Going to hit the woods Saturday after I run down to dallas and double lung Bevo w/ a Swhacker. But seriously hunting Saturday night hoping to put my dad in a spot where he gets his first deer w/ a bow.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Got a feeling this weekend is going to suck. Overnight temps in the mid 60's with chance of thunderstorms through Monday. What an awesome time to have a 3-day weekend!


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Got a feeling this weekend is going to suck. Overnight temps in the mid 60's with chance of thunderstorms through Monday. What an awesome time to have a 3-day weekend!


I think it might just be ok. I see a lot of movement just before a low pressure system and the rain never seems to make a huge difference. If it storms real bad, they always seem to get up and move just after it ends no matter what time it is. Just what I have seen in the past.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

8 hunts (approx 24 hrs total) have rendered 4 deer sightings, all at long range. Sweat my way to the stand this morning and this afternoon. I'm ready for some cool weather and rain.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, it's the 11th of October and I have managed to stay out of the stand. I decided I wasn't going to burn myself out and I was going to wait for cooler temps. Been running cams and haven't seen any good bucks so far. I would really like to wait till the first week in November to actually get out. Usually by this time of the year I would have already been out 7-8 times. Trying something new this season.


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

I have 8 different bucks on my trail cam in my wifes spot from 120" to 150" but all at night... even caught the 2 of the bucks fighting on cam


----------



## Aggie34 (May 25, 2013)

Brother went out this morning and didn't see anything. He got a photo text from his wife of a doe in their backyard back home.


----------



## filmit (Mar 1, 2013)

Any acorns falling around Broken Bow? I hunted last weekend and they weren't falling on my lease yet?


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Really confused this year. Usually have 20+ pictures on cams every night and tons of deer signs. This year I have not had a single pic of a deer in 2 months......


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

For those that saw my post about losing the nice buck, heres an update

Well guess who showed up on my camera?? Yeap, he did, as of 2231 hours Thursday night he was alive and kicking. Didn't get a broadside pic, he was off the side of the feeder facing straight at the camera, so I couldn't see his wound but its for sure the same buck. He was with his usual group of buddies. 

Now if the deer gods will just grant me a second chance.


----------



## filmit (Mar 1, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Going to hit the woods Saturday after I run down to dallas and double lung Bevo w/ a Swhacker.
> 
> Looks like you should have stayed home and hunted this morning. Bevo is alive and well. 36-20 Texas.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The joys of public land....

Coming in today I'm greeted by three teenage boys beebopping down the access road.... one carrying a rifle. I mentioned to them that it was illegal to have/shoot a rifle out here- period. They played dumb...and looked dumb come to think of it.

Then I sneak in to my chosen stand for the evening and get settled only to notice a pile of corn and freaking scent wick just north of it. -bait is also illegal on public land. I'd bet my house that its the same punks. Dammit.

Change of plans.

Operation stand removal....or contemplating giving Mr. Green Jeans a call with the coordinates.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Id make the call especially having the rifle out there in some of the archery only land


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

On stand in Sequoyah County, tad windy, but feeling good! Just trying to get the deer to read the script!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

filmit said:


> Any acorns falling around Broken Bow? I hunted last weekend and they weren't falling on my lease yet?


I'm hunting about an hour west of BB.. Only have post oak acorns here and they are not falling yet. Best wishes.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, me and three others that I know didn't see anything tonight.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't see anything tonight either, going to give it another try in the morning!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

East winds are key to my favorite buck spot. I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I saw 11 tonight, 2 bucks, one of which I might have tried for, if he had given me a clear shot. 

A north wind is prefect for my favorite spot, and this cool weather seems to have them moving a little more regular, well that and I have finally stopped making those recovery searches in the area. The deer are starting to settle back down in the normal routine again.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> The joys of public land....
> 
> Coming in today I'm greeted by three teenage boys beebopping down the access road.... one carrying a rifle. I mentioned to them that it was illegal to have/shoot a rifle out here- period. They played dumb...and looked dumb come to think of it.
> 
> ...


bury the pile deep and keep on hunting!


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

The joys of public land....

Coming in today I'm greeted by three teenage boys beebopping down the access road.... one carrying a rifle. I mentioned to them that it was illegal to have/shoot a rifle out here- period. They played dumb...and looked dumb come to think of it.

Then I sneak in to my chosen stand for the evening and get settled only to notice a pile of corn and freaking scent wick just north of it. -bait is also illegal on public land. I'd bet my house that its the same punks. Dammit.

Change of plans.

Operation stand removal....or contemplating giving Mr. Green Jeans a call with the coordinates.


I dedinatlely call The Man. Had the kind od the same scenario dove season except they were shooting quail. I told them quail season wasn't till november and they told me they didn't care so I called a friend in the fish and game and he called the guy over that area. All people like that do is ruin things dor people who do it the right way


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i shot a great buck last nite he turned slightly towards me right at the shot:angry: i was very unsure of the hit so i jus grabbed my stuff and backed out ,,,wow its been a long nite, is daylight ever gonna get here,, wish me luck on finding him this morning.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck finding the buck tc2506 expect to see pictures


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good luck tc hope u find him.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

good luck TC.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

well crap i hate this but i jumped him outa his bed this morning, there was alot of real dark blood in his bed, i saw where he went and he didnt come out so i,m gonna wait n go in there tommorow morning,


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

No luck this weekend hoping for a cool down and i'll get out again. On the upside had a deer from last year show up on camera. Been calling him "Lucky" ever since my dad missed him in rifle season at 50 yards due to his scope getting knocked off center getting into the stand... he says... Really like how he looks this year.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

I went out this afternoon people behind me were sighting in rifles then I get a call from my buddy bought new 2 man stand for us to hunt from so I gave it up and went home.Got a cam out on other property where I saw some big bucks hope there still around.Hard not to hunt in this hot weather but as other say ill be glad when it cools down.
These are the bucks im talkin about ......


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

ttt
great info guys, can't wait to hit the woods


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

filmit said:


> Any acorns falling around Broken Bow? I hunted last weekend and they weren't falling on my lease yet?


Broken bow friends reporting a few red oak and white oak acorns falling.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Had four does at ten yards last night. They came in behind me where I had no lanes cut. The lead doe got nervous when she hit my trail. I had a small hole to shoot through but got busted on the draw and she blew outta there. 

Tried it this morning and got soaked with no sightings


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

A friend of mine took this monster Saturday evening in SE Oklahoma. They rough scored him at 179 4/8, so we'll see what he ends up scoring for sure in a couple of days.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow that's a monster


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats a true stud right there


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Acorns falling in Cherokee county. I'm a little puzzled though last year at this time we had a dozen different bucks on camera that were 2 1/2 or better. This year we have 4 bucks on camera like that. The only thing I can think of is the lack of drought this year spread them to other properties. Anyone thoughts or anyone notice the same thing?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> Acorns falling in Cherokee county. I'm a little puzzled though last year at this time we had a dozen different bucks on camera that were 2 1/2 or better. This year we have 4 bucks on camera like that. The only thing I can think of is the lack of drought this year spread them to other properties. Anyone thoughts or anyone notice the same thing?


I'm seeing the same thing. I think the abundance of rain has led to food sources that normally aren't there. There seems to be more natural clover and the persimmon trees are loaded. I still have a number of does on cam, so hopefully those bucks will start cruising here in a couple weeks.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

No luck last night. Didn't see a thing. Got to hear a lady chewing her kids out all evening on private land a few hundred yards away. I have only hunted this stand in the morning. Although, I used to hunt a spot that was only 100 yards from the landowners house. Kids would be in the yard playing all the time and deer never minded one bit.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

acorns are starting fall in my area, however since Thursday all the deer activity has been at night. I do have a couple of large bucks i'm hoping will stay around for awhile. if I can figure out how to post pics I will put them up.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> A friend of mine took this monster Saturday evening in SE Oklahoma. They rough scored him at 179 4/8, so we'll see what he ends up scoring for sure in a couple of days.


That's a great deer.


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

My trip to Rita Blanca was a bust. Goats were few and far between. Two nice bucks is all we spotted. Gave up on that and moved back east to hunt deer. Had this guy at 104 yds. Put an unsuccessful stalk on him. Didn't bust me, just didn't work out.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone have any experience bow hunting the public ground at Boston pool? I'm thinking about checking it out since there is so much commotion at my lease. I haven't got any pics in a couple weeks because of the oil and gas companies and the work their doing. 

I've coyote hunted it and it looks promising for deer but I've heard during the firearms seasons its a mad house.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a few guys that bow hunt it.. but u are right rifle season it looks like tulsa state fair. There is alao some public bow only I believe that they opened up around walnut creek area.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I've actually hunted the place out by walnut creek. Seen quite a few deer out there. It got a little crowded and there's a guy that lives right by it and thinks he owns it. Started to get a little tense dealing with the guy. Started to worry about my vehicle sitting for hours with me a mile or more away.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Pretty much the same story as everyone else. All my shooter bucks are only on IR pictures between 9pm and 5am. I have deer under my stand every morning and evening. Just not old enough to take yet. Cmon cold front! I am patient and can wait, but I know it is eating TM11 up inside not to put an arrow thru one of the buttons. I don't know how long I can keep shaming him into not shooting one of them.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Most public spots have gotten over run with idiots around the tulsa area an there not shy about setting up right on top of yoy


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

This cold front this week should get some daylight movement but I have burned my spots a bit. I tend to over hunt when I should stay at home cause when its hot and acorns and persimmons everywhere the chances of a shooter walking in bow range are slim to none.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm considering going to James Collins tomorrow with my recurve and just spot and stalking to see if I can get close to one.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing Saturday night, or Sunday. I had a group of 5 does sneak up on me shortly after sunrise this morning, the lead doe was at 15 yards to my left before I saw her, I managed to get to my feet and got ready to draw before she decided something was not right and left with her 4 counterparts. I stayed home this afternoon to let the area cool off after getting spotted.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Haven't checked in here in a while. Took a doe saturday morning. Weather has been great. Hunting has been tough.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay, let me ask the advice of you guys. I didn't want to post this in the main thread, because not everyone hunts in Ohio, Kansas, Ill. etc. I have not shot a buck in 3 years. I have gone with the mentality of "let em go, let em grow" I have had really good bucks on cam during this 3 year span (by good, I'm talking 130"ish). However, I have yet to see any of these deer during daylight hours. My biggest buck to date is about 100"er so I am not a Big Buck hunter, but would like to shoot a nice one. However, I took on High School basketball duties 2 years ago so I went from hunting 45-60 times a year to 10-15 times the last 2 years. I have passed on bucks that would be bigger than my biggest, but it's getting frustrating. I have yet to make it out this year, but I have a couple bucks on cam that are about 110". We have fall break coming up this week so I will have a chance to hunt about 3 days. 

My question to you is, would you be satisfied with beating your personal best (whether it is 110" - 120" - 130") or would you continue to hold out on a monster. I am not asking permission to kill anything, just wondering what others would do in my situation.

Sometimes I tell myself that killing the biggest deer on my property is a goal, but other times I think this is like TV and there are giants everywhere.

BTW, I hunt a property that is 240 acres total, but only about 40 on the East and 60 on the West that are wooded areas that hold deer.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Myself id break my best an keep hunting thats why you got two buck tags. Hunt as much as you can end of oct an early nov an hope for the best


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I try to hold out for something bigger than the last. I went 4 years without shooting a buck doing this and its tough at times. If you have the ability to manage the land you will see the benefits. If not it gets difficult especially if you are leasing land with others and they have the "if its brown it down" mentality. This is where I've found myself but I can't afford an exclusive lease of any size


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

goldeneagle747 said:


> I try to hold out for something bigger than the last. I went 4 years without shooting a buck doing this and its tough at times. If you have the ability to manage the land you will see the benefits. If not it gets difficult especially if you are leasing land with others and they have the "if its brown it down" mentality. This is where I've found myself but I can't afford an exclusive lease of any size


It's family property that I really have no say in what gets shot. Last year my 13 yr old nephew shot 2 bucks and never recovered either of them.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Hunted on my GFs uncle's lease just west of Walnut Creek park this weekend. He has about 600 acres, tons of food plots/stands etc. It was my first time hunting there, first time bowhunting from a stand too. He showed me all his trail cam pics and definitely has some nice bucks coming in, up to 160" potential. I, however, only saw does and turkeys this weekend. Passed on a doe at 20 yards. Can't wait to get back out there after muzzleloader is over.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds like you are in a very similar situation as I am except with family. When it comes to kids I'd let them shoot whatever they wanted. I wouldn't tell my girls they couldn't shoot a dear because it wasn't big enough. Gonna be tough but I would still hold out for something bigger if that's what you really want. In the end I would just be happy with whatever I get. I don't do it to shoot a giant I just try to top myself. I don't want to make it where it isn't enjoyable anymore.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Sounds like you are in a very similar situation as I am except with family. When it comes to kids I'd let them shoot whatever they wanted. I wouldn't tell my girls they couldn't shoot a dear because it wasn't big enough. Gonna be tough but I would still hold out for something bigger if that's what you really want. In the end I would just be happy with whatever I get. I don't do it to shoot a giant I just try to top myself. I don't want to make it where it isn't enjoyable anymore.


Yea, I want him to kill a deer, so I don't mind his effort. It has come to the point where I don't enjoy it near as much as I should. Maybe it's the TV shows, maybe it's the AT bash fest, maybe it's the Midwest monsters that are killed every year. I just set such high expectations for the type of deer that I expect to kill and find myself wondering if they are even attainable.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

jbsoonerfan,

My situation is pretty close to yours. Ive let numerous bucks walk over the past 8 years. Heck I havent punched a buck tag since 02. I can honestly say Ive never seen one of the bucks (an actual racked buck, not spikes) Ive let walk at a later date. Ive seen a few of them being carted out in the neighbors truck. I got so dang mad last year when the neigbor carted out a small 8 Id let walk 4 or 5 times last year. I decided I had to change my mindset, period. It has been so frustrating trying to kill a "stud". After awhile it took most-all of the fun out of it. 

So...after last year I decided if I want to shoot the small 8 or 6 or whatever, I'll let it eat. Period. 

I am convinced that if you dont have a super large piece of property or all of adjoining land owners in agreement with your buck policys, it is a complete waste or near complete waste of time to try and "raise" good bucks. Watch Jeff Foxworthy's video.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

VonH said:


> jbsoonerfan,
> 
> My situation is pretty close to yours. Ive let numerous bucks walk over the past 8 years. Heck I havent punched a buck tag since 02. I can honestly say Ive never seen one of the bucks (an actual racked buck, not spikes) Ive let walk at a later date. Ive seen a few of them being carted out in the neighbors truck. I got so dang mad last year when the neigbor carted out a small 8 Id let walk 4 or 5 times last year. I decided I had to change my mindset, period. It has been so frustrating trying to kill a "stud". After awhile it took most-all of the fun out of it.
> 
> ...


I'm about to that point. I have only had one buck on cam for numerous years, and I never could close the deal on him. I know this should be about doing whatever makes the hunter happy, I guess I am just conflicted with thinking that I too can turn my area into a big buck area.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I'd break my best. I shot my biggest in 2006 and hadn't shot another deer until 2011 he wasn't bigger but a decent wallhanger. It is hard to watch them pass and watch other cart off deer that u are trying to raise. I'd personally go for whatever makes u happy


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

me personally I went 4 years without a rack to hang on the wall, like you never really saw any during the daylight but maybe once or twice, and would maybe have a shot on em, but I was always holding out on something bigger and badder. I got frustrated and really thought about it in the off season, last year. I so I made a decision, I set 2 seperate limits on bucks, that I feel would allow them to grow but allow me to harvest a few as well. Must either be at least 3.5, or be at least an 8 pointer or greater. A couple spots vary, because I know that I can manage the property better, but those above allowed 2 decent deer the last couple years.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Okay, let me ask the advice of you guys. I didn't want to post this in the main thread, because not everyone hunts in Ohio, Kansas, Ill. etc. I have not shot a buck in 3 years. I have gone with the mentality of "let em go, let em grow" I have had really good bucks on cam during this 3 year span (by good, I'm talking 130"ish). However, I have yet to see any of these deer during daylight hours. My biggest buck to date is about 100"er so I am not a Big Buck hunter, but would like to shoot a nice one. However, I took on High School basketball duties 2 years ago so I went from hunting 45-60 times a year to 10-15 times the last 2 years. I have passed on bucks that would be bigger than my biggest, but it's getting frustrating. I have yet to make it out this year, but I have a couple bucks on cam that are about 110". We have fall break coming up this week so I will have a chance to hunt about 3 days.
> 
> My question to you is, would you be satisfied with beating your personal best (whether it is 110" - 120" - 130") or would you continue to hold out on a monster. I am not asking permission to kill anything, just wondering what others would do in my situation.
> 
> ...


regardless of the activity, personal records are where it's at for me. I am in a similar boat and there are a few factors I use regarding letting an arrow fly or not. The property i am hunting, the time of year, if I have put meat on the ground, and just the situation for that particular hunt. If i am hunting a smaller piece of land (which is 90% of the time), i don't want to stick a doe/small buck and risk tracking the animal all over the property before the rut. 

We just lost a 180acre piece of property to hunt, our biggest and a real bummer. I saw bucks grow there, into studs. never put one down, of course i was itchin to hunt there this year but that probably won't happen. regardless of where you hunt if you pass on them they will grow if they live, but it's just a roll of the dice. 

There is a lil property for sale near my home in the city. last year I called the Realtor and got permission to hunt. I put down a lil mutant funky forked buck. not a wall hanger, but the time, place, and how it all happened made it a great hunt and a buck i was thrilled to take. In my opinion, if you get all ate up with age and score of bucks it only reduces the fun and possibly your odds of success. Unless you are real seasoned with many years and lots of deer down i say shoot what tickles your fancy and have fun. Unless you are hunting with my of course then I want you to pass all the bucks and not shoot any does until i tag out. kidding


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Most public spots have gotten over run with idiots around the tulsa area an there not shy about setting up right on top of yoy


Same way down here in the Southern part. Took a ride down to Cross Timbers WMA down West of Marrietta over the weekend... parking lots JAM PACKED with nothing but Texas tags, 5 or 6 hunters in each truck that I saw. We took off walking and I lost count of the number of trail cams and feeders we saw that were put up on STATE land, which is illegal as you know. Pisses me off to no end the number of guys who come up here to hunt because they know they can get away with breaking the law.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Yea sunday I ran across several bait sites on some corps land I hunt seems the dnr care nothing about it but made it a law


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Jbsoonerfan,

If it will encourage you, take an occasional mediocre buck. I try not to shoot pre-trophy deer, but when it's been awhile a cat's just gotta dance on a hot tin roof. A man gets the idea from reading all these posts that everyone else is slaying monster trophies left and right. Not true. Most of us are dealing with the same frustrations as you. Best wishes.


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a hard time letting a 130" mature deer walk. Mature being the key word. Not all deer blow up in to 170" deer. Could they put on more next year and have been a better buck? Sure. Will the neighbors/family let them walk. Nope. Known fact, they'll shoot it. It's a gamble. Younger deer I let walk. I'll take a bigger gamble on a 2 year old getting shot, it's a bigger reward if they don't. If someone else shoots them then it doesn't bother me a lot, unless they shoot it just to shoot it. If they take the meat and the rack and are proud of it then great. It pisses me off when they shoot it and then do nothing with it except maybe take a photo and then go on about "Ah he's not very big, but it's the only buck I saw all season, so I shot him.". A year later the meat was wasted and they don't even know where the rack is. All that said, I've only killed 2 bucks that I know I had passed the previous year. The rest that I let walk seem to vanish after rifle season.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm hunting Boggy at MacAlester the weekend of Oct 24-27. How's the acorn crop up there this time?


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

yokelokie said:


> I'm hunting Boggy at MacAlester the weekend of Oct 24-27. How's the acorn crop up there this time?


Are the MacAlester hunts still going on with the Government shut down?


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Hunted last weekend for the first time. Nothing going on in the mornings. Decent movement last hour or so in the evenings. One really nice buck. Not close enough for a shot.
Keep after them guys!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Are the MacAlester hunts still going on with the Government shut down?


The rumor that I heard is that they will NOT. Although the hunt is managed by the state, the land is federal, and hence is closed. Haven't confirmed that yet, though.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> I'm hunting Boggy at MacAlester the weekend of Oct 24-27. How's the acorn crop up there this time?


Might want to check on your hunt... rumor I heard is that the hunts on the McAlester AAP land will not take place if the govt. is still in shutdown mode. Haven't confirmed it yet, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

ibsoonerfan and everyone else, I don't shoot many deer over the 130" mark but neither do I shoot few below 100". A mature buck and a "trophy" buck can be two different things. I, myself hunt for two kinds of deer, does' for the meat and mature bucks for the challenge. I believe I should set my sights high yet keep them obtainable. It is true you won't kill many mature bucks by shooting the little ones, and in all honesty you will log in some hours to kill a big one. Yeah luck does come into play every once in a while, and I'll take all the luck I can get, but keep it realistic. If your hunting "shared" property in OK, then you probably will only see 2 or 3 mature bucks all season. Another thing is optimize your time afield. I can only take off work so many days each year and I do so between powder season and gun season. Don't get discourages with October, My experience is the first 3 weeks of bow season stinks. Yeah you can kill lots of does and dinks but getting a crack at big bucks usually happens from late Oct through early Dec. I said all that to say this "Keep your chin up" The best part starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Might want to check on your hunt... rumor I heard is that the hunts on the McAlester AAP land will not take place if the govt. is still in shutdown mode. Haven't confirmed it yet, but it wouldn't surprise me.


according to this http://www.mcaapcontrolledhunts.com/ the 2013 mcaap hunts will not be affected by the shutdown according to the scrolling banner at top of page.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Okay, let me ask the advice of you guys. I didn't want to post this in the main thread, because not everyone hunts in Ohio, Kansas, Ill. etc. I have not shot a buck in 3 years. I have gone with the mentality of "let em go, let em grow" I have had really good bucks on cam during this 3 year span (by good, I'm talking 130"ish). However, I have yet to see any of these deer during daylight hours. My biggest buck to date is about 100"er so I am not a Big Buck hunter, but would like to shoot a nice one. However, I took on High School basketball duties 2 years ago so I went from hunting 45-60 times a year to 10-15 times the last 2 years. I have passed on bucks that would be bigger than my biggest, but it's getting frustrating. I have yet to make it out this year, but I have a couple bucks on cam that are about 110". We have fall break coming up this week so I will have a chance to hunt about 3 days.
> 
> My question to you is, would you be satisfied with beating your personal best (whether it is 110" - 120" - 130") or would you continue to hold out on a monster. I am not asking permission to kill anything, just wondering what others would do in my situation.
> 
> ...


I make a list of shooters I have on camera and I try to aim for shooting the top 5 and it does not matter if they are 90" or 180". And yes it is an accomplishment to beat your personal best so I would plug 110" if I were you. Waiting and passing deer year after year is to boring for me.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

jbsoonerfan,

Another thing I do want you to know. Most guys on this site don't even kill a deer during the season with a bow. I have been in the whitetail competition on this site for years now and half of my team members year after year never shoot a deer. So don't go by what you read on here and what you see on TV. On TV they hunt the best of the best land and hunt hard all season to get a few bucks on camera that they shoot.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

One more day of work, then I get to go down to Wilburton for fall break. Hoping to get a nice S.E. Oklahoma bruiser on the ground and then let the kids shoot a doe or two.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I was able to drop a nice fat doe 3rd day of season and see deer all days except 1 out of the 8 I've hunted so far but I gotta say, it's seems as though the deer are being a bit lazy this year. 

With all the nice weather we had this summer I don't think the bucks have started too much rubbing and scrapping. I think they are just still sleeping all day and eat'n all nite.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

I hunted this weekend in SE Oklahoma and didn't see much other than does. The rain kicked in Sunday and there wasn't much running around in the drizzle.

Can anyone let me know what the heck is going on with this deer's horns? I pulled the chip to a camera this weekend to find it. I haven't seen him on the hoof yet.


----------



## filmit (Mar 1, 2013)

The rubs and scrapes are few and scattered according to the guys that hunted on my lease around Broken Bow this weekend. I'm hoping with the acorns starting to fall and the full moon hitting this weekend more bucks will be on their feet and start leaving some sign. I'm heading up there tomorrow as soon as the rain quits and going to hunt till dark. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like he may have a busted skull cap usually don't see it on whitetail but have seen it before


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

pac0_22 said:


> according to this http://www.mcaapcontrolledhunts.com/ the 2013 mcaap hunts will not be affected by the shutdown according to the scrolling banner at top of page.


Good deal. Not sure how they're getting around it, but glad to hear they're still on.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Slow to get motivated for me this year. Sat Saturday night for the first time and shot a pig at 5:45. I didn't know they were around my spot at Tribbey, Ok and I wasn't not able to find the hog after tracking it for 300 yds or so. No deer sighted.

I went back last night expecting to see some more pigs and nada. 4 deer showed up at 5:20 and milled around eating persimmons about 40 yds away from my ground blind. I had put up a new feeder on Sunday and between that and the lack of wind (they could smell just enough of me) they would not come close enough for me to get some good video. I wasn't planning on shooting one anyway. I was after pigs.

To jbsooner: You might try doing some videoing. It is rewarding to take home some cool video even if you don't take home a dead buck. It makes you feel like you are not just out there for nothing. Maybe shoot a doe or two also. I still get a serious case of the shakes when I know I am going to draw back on a doe and if I am trying to self film the hunt it is even that much more nerve racking.

John


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, yesterday evening produced.......nothing. It was an otherwise perfect night. Cool, and the wind laid down nicely. I was in a spot that has been reliable for me in the past and nothing showed up. 

This morning, I hit another "new this year" stand that i've sat twice already. This is the first time I've been in it in the morning. Things were better than they have been. I passed a couple little bucks and then got a glimpse of a 3rd deer in the brush a few minutes later. It came from the same direction the others had but it got behind some brush in front of me and never came out. It's possible that it bedded but equally likely that it just slipped out of there without me seeing. I'm hunting heavy cover with limited holes/lanes of visibility. Then when I got down, I had a doe bedded about 40 yards behind the stand that I never saw come in.

It doesn't sound like much but that's the most deer I've seen in one sit this year. Hard to believe that I was seeing 10-40 regularly in these same areas the last two years.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Getting ready to hop in the shower and head out for the first time this season.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Had this buck between 6-20 yds from the ground blind on Friday night. I was on the fence about whether it not to take him but he never gave me anything better than a slight quartering to me shot.









After reviewing photos from last year I was shocked to see he looks almost identical to last year... Meaning I won't be giving him another pass if given the opportunity.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

got a good one yesterday evenin ,but do to using a crossbow i wont post it here,its in the crossbow section-titled the parker has spoken.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn CT nice one. Where in OK?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

hughes county


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

that is an awesome buck cattrapper. i found a skull around lamar that looked like his younger brother this spring. wished it was his sheds instead of the whole skull tho.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

Hunted a stand this evening that I haven't hunted all season. I ended up seeing 7 deer total, 4 doe and 3 bucks. The last buck was a buck that I chased last year but could never close the deal. He's a real nice 10 point. Funny thing is he came out the exact same place as he did early season last year. I'm gonna be hunting hopefully the next few nights and can make it happen.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Shot this doe a few days ago. Complete pass through with rage extreme. Tracked really light blood trail 300 yards and lost blood 50 ft from the property line. Unfortunately couldn't go back the next day and ask the neighbor to look around on their place... + the guy is a little nuts i'm not sure I would want to talk with him. I am a little shocked after studying the shot that she went that far - i'm guessing that with the way she had her legs she was shielding her vitals a little bit and I must have got mainly liver and maybe clipped a lung. Thoughts?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8nKAEuOQAc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lil guy moved through earlier with a doe who never presented shot. Cooler weather def got them moving, seen more deer since yesterday evening sit than I have since the first.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

My days are running together now. When I left the camp this morning at 545 there were deer all over the roads. I didn't take today "off" so I had to get down at 10 without seeing a deer. About 10 does/fawns crossed the road in front of me on the way back to camp.

Then I sat this evening from 3 until after dark. Nada. Again. This is a nice little pinch point coming out of a bottom land bedding area and into a transition area where the go on out to the crop fields.....where they all were visible in my headlights when I pulled out.

Heavily nocturnal pattern right now. Evidently I've lost my mind because I'm going to burn a vacation day tomorrow to hunt.

I have three stands good on an east wind in the morning. I can't decide.

This season is kicking my butt so far.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

This about all I have around, but several does on cam. Let the one on the left walk the first Sat. evening at 12yds. He came through the creek and there was a doe behind him waiting for him to clear the way. That was a new one for me.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I killed a doe tonight. I saw 6 does and 2 bucks but nothing I was gonna burn a tag on


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

great stuff okies. keep it coming. I'm going out for my first time saturday and sunday. can't wait!! everyone posting pics and info has me pumped


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone around jones or Choctaw area got any good movement yet? Been pretty slow around the jones area on the river for me


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Buffalo freak said:


> Anyone around jones or Choctaw area got any good movement yet? Been pretty slow around the jones area on the river for me


I am not far from you I hunt around Meeker and have not seen a deer out of the stand yet ..I am thinking this weekend maybe..


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Got this guy on camera last week at 5am but as far as good deer go I haven't gotten a daylight picture yet


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

No deer moving for me last night. Saw a lone cruising buck cross the road on my way back home. He crossed in front of me and stood at the fence looking back. It was 7:20 pm. I eased up there, rolled down my window and ask "how are you doing". He jumped the fence and ran. The few pics I am getting are at night too. Full moon can't be helping. 

Tribbey, OK SE of Norman 20 miles


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm cold. I'm wet. I'm hungry and I'm enjoying this waiting game. I've had a doe bedded 28 yards upwind of my since 815. She's in a little brushy patch that I can't get an arrow into. Waiting.....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I'm cold. I'm wet. I'm hungry and I'm enjoying this waiting game. I've had a doe bedded 28 yards upwind of my since 815. She's in a little brushy patch that I can't get an arrow into. Waiting.....


Setting here in the house drinking coffee and waiting to hear if she permanently lays down again....


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I sat this morning before work, got ran out of my tripod by a freak thunderstorm and had to take shelter under some mesquites. I thought for sure I was going to get struck by lightning, but I could not walk out due to being surrounded by wheat fields on all sides. The storm finally passed and I sat until about 8:30 before having to head to work and did not see anything moving.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Good luck to everyone this weekend. I'm on a good one. Hope I can make it happen.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Okie101 said:


> Setting here in the house drinking coffee and waiting to hear if she permanently lays down again....


She got up. I got ready. She made a small circle browsing INSIDE the sumac...and laid her fat butt back in the same bed without giving me a shot.

Still here.....


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> She got up. I got ready. She made a small circle browsing INSIDE the sumac...and laid her fat butt back in the same bed without giving me a shot.
> 
> Still here.....


Well??

Will be out in the AM. tough year so far...8 days in co for elk...no shot, one opportunity. only 2 sits for deer so far. No joy. I am stand poor right now (burned up in big fire last year) so will pull the stand after my sit. Will be in Big Mac....Hominy all next weekend. Will be my 7th time there...one deer to my credit in the 6 years, so I guess I am beating the 10% success odds....lol.


Well???


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Still laying there. No shot. She's inside that little sumac thicket


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Buffalo freak said:


> Anyone around jones or Choctaw area got any good movement yet? Been pretty slow around the jones area on the river for me


having a lot of night time movement at night and some during the day. bucks only coming in late at night/early morning.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I finally blew it. 4 hours seems to be my limit for holding back a cough.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> I finally blew it. 4 hours seems to be my limit for holding back a cough.


man I hate when that happens... lol


----------



## thaHooligan (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive been out several times since the season started and Ive seen does every time. Also seen a few elk, but never could get a shot on one during the archery or rifle days. Ive had quite a few does walk by within 10 yards in my shooting lane and will eventually shoot one, but just been letting them pass for now. Still early in the season. Last Friday was the first time I had seen any bucks. They didnt come out till it was starting to get dark, I guess it was probably around 7:00pm or a little after. There was a 4 point and 2 good size 10 points together and a doe. They just grazed the field about 500 yards away and crossed towrds me to about 250 yards or so. Had my video camera with me so I was able to zoom in on them and then get a better look on the computer when I got home. I went several times this week, but havent seen them, or any other bucks, since then. Just does and one little button buck that stood directly under my tree for quite a while eatin acorns.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

going to rush to the stand right after work and try and catch one moving in this cool weather. Should be good movement.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm sitting on the porch watching the blowing rain. I had enough of that this morning and can't make myself get off the porch right now.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

this on again off again rain kinda sucks. I had two doe come in the other night about to head to the feeder. stayed about 30 yards back into the woods not giving me a shot because it started to rain. Gonna fill feeder and check trail cam and plan out where I am going to hunt tomorrow.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm about to head out. Hope this rain holds off for a bit.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Got wet enough this morning, gonna let this rain blow through and go back at it in morn. Nothing seen this morning.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I love rain hunting! Killed my biggest buck to date during a rain storm on nov 11th last year. Was a soaked rat but it was all worth it after I arrowed him.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Already soaked to the bone, but if it breaks at last light, should get good! Good luck everyone hunting tonight.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got a couple deer under me now, soaked cold, but worth every minute


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Get 'em guys!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Doe down with the brand new DNA SP that I just took out of the box Wednesday night!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Good deal

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bam da lam Morelli....:thumbup:


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Miserable evening. Got rained on for 3 hours. It was 45 degrees with a 10-20mph N wind. I saw 21 deer, so I guess that wasn't so bad. However, no shooter bucks, which is what I am waiting for.

Did have this fella fly up to within about 8 ft of me and make me about pee myself


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

My goodness what a beautiful crispy cold morning it was on Oct. 5th 2013! I was hunting at our lease on the South 320 and wow that north wind just about got the best of me! I was FREEZING cold, the wind was just hammering me at 22 mph and 46 degrees! It was a very rough hunt! It was approximately 9:15 am I was about to call it quits and go sleep in the truck! (Left at 3 am this morning). But I just kept telling myself stay a little longer, so I did! About 5 minutes later I stood up fixing to pack up and leave, the wind chill and cold was almost too much, that's when I looked to my left and saw a beautiful mature doe walking in my direction! I immediately prepared myself. She walked from my left to right, stopped right In front of my trail cam for a few moments. As she started to walk forward I attached my release and knew it was GO TIME! She took about 5 steps into a clearing quartering to me and I let her RIP! Shot her a tad high and a little far back, but as she ran I saw a huge hole from my rage broad head! After watching her run out of my view, i collected my self and have thanks to my lord and savior for a beautiful morning and a hunt I won't ever forget!









Later that evening I was able to remove a predator from the woods.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations Ryan. Great job and nice story.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I am a proud and humble archer! Deer number 2 down!

Genesis 21:20 

And God was with the boy, and he grew up. He lived in the wilderness and became an expert with the bow.

10-11-13... What a eventful day! Had a hectic morning at work but was anxiously waiting to get off work! As soon as I did I hit I-40 west straight to the lease where I met up with my brother Travis! We got our camping area set up and was focused on hunting this evening! So I headed to the Cole 120 that we lease and immediately was tired! I woke up early and went to work early so I am tired! I'm sitting in my stand just trying my hardest to stay awake and I'm struggling. I am so tired! Well it was approx 6:25 ok when I spotted some movement off to my right at about 60 yards! I see two fully mature does! Then off to my left I see two does coming my way! But moments later they went off to the right with the others! I had one doe keep inching her way towards me, and I got my range finder out and she was at 46 yards! I was like this is go time! So I hit the record button on my GOPRO camera and began to prepare for my shot! I drew my hoyt Spyder 34 back found a opening in the trees! I found the mark that I was aiming for and let her rip! I immediately heard a Loud TWACK, and she ran off! I collected my thoughts and gave thanks to The Lord up high for a wonder evening spent in the woods! This time is was a much shorter tracking job! She only ran about 40 yards before expiring! 

Gosh I love this hobby, sport, addiction! None of it would be possible with out The Lord of lords! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I sat about an hour tonight after work, the cold has them moving. I saw 12 does and 2 decent 8pt bucks in the short while I was out. I drew on one of the 8pts, but at 40yds I could not get a steady pin on him to pull the trigger and comfortably make an ethical shot so he got to walk for another day.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot this buck this morning at 7:30. Not my biggest but a nice start to the season. Taking my son in the morning, hoping he gets a buck of his own.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I saw a pretty good buck fight tonight, I had two young 8 pts duke it out all the way down the field. I'd call it a draw, both beat the other senseless. Go figure it would be the night I left my DSLR in the truck due to the rain


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

10 yr old nephew smacked a doe with a .243 heart shot. Field dressed at 90 lbs. Always a great time when a kid gets one!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I took my sons out this morning and didn't see a thing. We went out this evening and seen 2 young does and a spike. They were feeding in the field about 70 yards away. We still had a good amount of time left so I had my son hold off to see if a bigger buck or doe would work into the field. It never happened so we will be back at it in the morning.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

nice buck ol okie! I sat for the first time this morning. in the tree early, man that moon was big and bright. the wind, temp, and location was great but i didnt see a thing. still a great hunt, just happy to get out there. i did find a fresh rub on a tree the size of my forearm on my way out


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I planned on hitting the woods before work this morning, but to be truthful I overslept due to my setting my alarm wrong:angry:. I will be back out this afternoon, should be a good evening due to light winds and cool temps. I hope I can close the deal on one of the two 8Pts I saw last night.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Went to the woods saw no movement. Pull a camera card and saw that from 1230-300 this morning the deer were moving


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

First two pic's are doe i shot on Oct. 8th last pic is doe i took Oct. 10th. Both evening hunts outta the same tree with same arrow almost same spot to but i wont be gettin a third one with that arrow tho.

Outta the 8 hunts only one day i have at least seen deer all doe as far as i could tell. They seem like there moving a lot more at night by trail cams pics. 
Here is a few of the two bucks that are running around no monsters but id be happy with either one on public land.









Oh those last pics are not on the public land its my back yard which backs up to public land. I wouldnt want to get in trouble for baiting on public land. I dont hunt the my back yard just use it to see whats back there.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Great morning for me. It was a needed and welcomed surprise too.

Just after sunrise I had 3 bucks come in behind me. The second appeared to be a 140" 10 pt that I got pics of last year. He'd filled out a bit as I had him estimated at 125 last year as a 3 yr old. All three walked by at 35 yards but the big deer never gave me a shot. 

A few minutes later a scraggly little 8 pt cruised by from a different direction. 

Then, about 30 minutes after that I looked south the brush and caught a glimpse of something. Turns out it was a "sho-nuf" stud of a buck. I can't quantify what I saw but he was big. I knew instantly he was mature and a shooter. He cruised off to my west.

Then I saw a doe and a fawn. 

So 7 deer from the stand. 5 bucks. 2 shooters. I'll take that every day!....if I can get a shot opportunity.


----------



## Bigjohn141 (Sep 5, 2013)

After a few weeks of pictures now and then and totally missing for the last 2 weeks, I finally have a nice buck coming in regularly. He isn't the biggest I have seen in the area over the last few years but he is a shooter. Now if I can just get the time off work to go get him I will be happy.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

7 mins and I am headed to the tripod! Come on 5 o'clock:thumbs_up


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bad morning for me. Woke up late, no shower, left in a hurry and forgot my release. Decided not to get in the stand and just drive home. Went back out this afternoon and was in stand at noon. Jumped a doe at my stand on way in, sat back and expected a long sit before the evening action. 30 minutes later I hear and see movement coming from behind me, down wind, and coming right below my stand. She stopped about 10 yards out quartering away slightly. Center punched her near side lung and caught the offside lung on the way out. Muzzy Trocar was burried 5 inches into the ground. She made it 35 yards and expired. Blood trail started immediately but wasn't very heavy for the first 15 or so yards. After that the blood got much more heavy. Pretty happy with the Muzzy, super sharp and left great holes. 








Entry








Exit


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Been in the stand for about 2 hrs. Only one doe so far. Figured it would be better this evening.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Been having lots of movement mid day per the game cams...


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Sitting on a clover patch along a tree line tonight. I haven't be here yet this year so I'm not expecting much. I was forced to this spot cause the people that lease the land next to mine ride their four wheeler down an old logging road with their kids on the back trying to jump up deer with no orange on. Happens every year during youth, muzzleloader and rifle. Any way good luck everyone.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

My buddies little girl just took this guy this evening.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

All I saw was two does and a fawn tonight. I was tempted to burn that last doe tag but didn't want to make a racket and stink up the area trailing and dragging her out.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took my son this evening and we saw eight deer. Two nice bucks but no shots. Great day in the woods.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Finally got a deer within bow range tonight!! Too bad it was a small 5-6 point. 

Enjoyed watching him though. He eventually saw me and stood there trying to figure out what I was. Then he moseyed off at a leisurely pace. Never saw anything else. I was hoping to stick a doe at least.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Me and my 12 year old son went out this morning. We seen 2 small bucks and a doe. I ask him if he wanted to take the bigger of the 2 bucks and he wanted to wait and see if something bigger would come thru. As we watched them for a few minutes we could see movement in the field behind them. There was 2 bigger bucks locked up in a light sparring match. We never did get a good look at them and they never crossed over the fence. Going to take my 14 year old son out in the morning. Hopefully the wind is right and we can try the same set up.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I skipped this morning but I got out this evening, went to the same stand as yesterday evening. I got to see the rematch but this time them only pushed around for about 10 minutes about 100 yards from the blind, then just grazed off into the timber. I saw 8 deer total, figure it was the same bunch of does as yesterday, at least they are in a consistent pattern. Might take out the niece tomorrow to let her give it a try.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

A complete strike out for me, I didn't see anything except a small doe group on the county road on my way home.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Heard from a friend of mine who's at the McAlester AAP hunt this weekend that it's be REAL tough hunting... only 5 deer taken as of yesterday evening.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Back to reality this morning. I bumped a couple walking in before light and then sat until 11 without seeing another.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Heard from a friend of mine who's at the McAlester AAP hunt this weekend that it's be REAL tough hunting... only 5 deer taken as of yesterday evening.


I know its selfish but I'm kinda glad to hear it. It leaves more deer for my hunt next month.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing doing for me this weekend. Checked the cams and couple new bucks but all at night. All the bachelor groups seem to be broken up and seeing a lot of scrapes around field edges. Few more weeks and hopefully daylight movement will pick back up.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Had that 10pt, that I posted on here a few weeks ago, come in and skirt my stand on Friday Morning at 9:20. Man he looks really good on the hoof!!! Had several does come in throughout the mid day as I sat all day long due to the full moon. It paid off in the fact that most of my activity was during the mid day til about 4am. Saturday and Sunday were filled with daughters last softball games in Harrah so Now I can get down to serious business in the woods. Good luck to yall!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fun watching a couple yearlings 10 & 15 yds from us. Made my daughters day.


----------



## Bigjohn141 (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you like the ghost blind?


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Well my confidence took a hit earlier. Wiffed on a big doe. I couldn't believe it, she was all of 30yds away and I honestly don't know what happened. I shot right over the top of her. I know it happens but man it was frustrating.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bigjohn141 said:


> How do you like the ghost blind?


Second time to use it. Seems to be working good so far.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Lots of does movement tonight, I had a single with twins, a pair with a yearling and a big group of 6 all winthin 200 yds. The only one that presented me a shot was the done with the twins and she was thin from nursing them so I let her walk.


----------



## SoonerStatesman (Oct 1, 2013)

Wish I wasn't so busy with papers and midterms so I could get out to a stand


----------



## MTquivers (Dec 12, 2008)

This is my first year owning property in OK. I am strictly an archery hunter and I bought 80 acres. Are these bucks shooters? These are a couple bucks that have been frequenting my property. I have lots of does and I am hoping a few bigger ones will show up for the rut in a few weeks.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I would shoot 'em.


----------



## MTquivers (Dec 12, 2008)

I really want that first one. I think he is the oldest


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I let this one walk a couple of weeks ago at 12yds. After talking to the land owner he said that with muzzle loader coming up he knew that his neighbor would take him, I'm hunting a small corner 105 acres. He came back tonight at 23yds and spent about 15min facing straight away. Finally shifted a little and I hit a little far back, but the broadhead broke off in the other front shoulder @ 6:45. I heard him crash through some brush and didn't hear another thing. Got down after 15min and walked over to where I shot, no arrow. Walked over to where I saw him go into the creek to see if there was a blood trail. There he was, piled up didn't make it 60yds, the Thunderhead did its job. I have never seen a deer covered in so much fat. The fat over the back legs in spots was 3/8" thick.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

You just gotta love dat moon light glow.....








Just this lil guy so far this morning for me....


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing but squirrels and crows for me this morning so far. Had two coyotes come thru yesterday morning at 40yds. Shot right under one of them


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took my son out Sunday evening and had five does come out. He got a shot at one, but I couldn't see the deer he was shooting at. We were sitting on the ground 5 yards apart and I got to see the deer run off and it looked like it was hurt. No blood, no hair, nothing. Walked the thicket for over an hour looking for some kind of sign but didn't find anything.

It was a successful weekend for my son, even without a kill. He really enjoyed seeing all the deer and I enjoyed my time with him.

Next weekend the woods will be alive with gunshots. Not sure if I'll venture out or not. My vacation starts the first of November and I'll have two weeks to put something on the ground.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Didn't have a thing come through during the daylight hours at all this weekend. Congrats to all who's kids got out there and closed the deal on some this weekend!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

same here i didnt see crap this weekend, checked trail cams last nite and even the ***** didnt come to the feeders during daylight


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

The weekend was a sucess. For the youth. My youth hunt ended with a nice 10 for my youth hunter. Then a good friend of mine his daughter took a toad of a 9 pount yesterday evening that will be in the mid 150" class. Congratulations to all the young hunters out there who took some nice deer. Can't wait till the deer get off this nocturnal routine.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing but squirrels and birds this morning. Guessing the almost daylight conditions with the moon at night and rain that came in its to be expected. 
Loving the cooler temps tho, no more sweating to death just getting out there an setting up.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Went out scouting around Thunderbird Lake...saw nothing. Took my recurve just in case. Woods were super thick with lots of spiders. Having the public hunting following the lake inlet/creek makes a long walk in through thick stuff. Unfortunately the woods edge was on a private land corn field. Sure do wish I had a canoe to cut off half an hour of my trek!I think the recent cool front will help with some daytime movement. Anyone else in the TBird area?


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

JustinKansas said:


> Went out scouting around Thunderbird Lake...saw nothing. Took my recurve just in case. Woods were super thick with lots of spiders. Having the public hunting following the lake inlet/creek makes a long walk in through thick stuff. Unfortunately the woods edge was on a private land corn field. Sure do wish I had a canoe to cut off half an hour of my trek!I think the recent cool front will help with some daytime movement. Anyone else in the TBird area?


I hunted thunderbird quite a bit last year off of the Choctaw road/north side. about the time I would see deer movement it seemed someone was always walking thru and setting up close to you in the last 45 minutes of shooting light. Not sure where you are hunting exactly but good luck out there! there is a lot of deer if you can find you a spot not overrun by other hunters. And I have heard of people being successful at thunderbird too so I guess its all about location.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

MT I they are shooters in my book.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

seems like they are moving differently. There are new deer I'm taking pics of.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I'm ground hunting this little food plot right now. My foot is asleep! The last time I was here I saw about 8 deer, had a doe at 40 but no shot. They tilled it all up and planted so I left it alone for a while , it's grown about 6" since I last sat here. Hoping this perfect wind and the ghillie can help make something happen tonight.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm going to get to be out in the morning. Haven't hunted this spot of a morning and only one evening.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

JustinKansas said:


> Went out scouting around Thunderbird Lake...saw nothing. Took my recurve just in case. Woods were super thick with lots of spiders. Having the public hunting following the lake inlet/creek makes a long walk in through thick stuff. Unfortunately the woods edge was on a private land corn field. Sure do wish I had a canoe to cut off half an hour of my trek!I think the recent cool front will help with some daytime movement. Anyone else in the TBird area?


i've hunted tbird a few times so far this season and its a little tough. mostly due to all the vegetation (head high in some places) in what used to be open woods.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Saw 18 deer over the wkend (3 sits) . Best movement I've seen so far. Encouraged. Thought poachers had killed all the deer.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

No love today! I saw exactly 4 deer and they were all over 500 yds off and in a big hurry.


----------



## SoonerStatesman (Oct 1, 2013)

JustinKansas said:


> Went out scouting around Thunderbird Lake...saw nothing. Took my recurve just in case. Woods were super thick with lots of spiders. Having the public hunting following the lake inlet/creek makes a long walk in through thick stuff. Unfortunately the woods edge was on a private land corn field. Sure do wish I had a canoe to cut off half an hour of my trek!I think the recent cool front will help with some daytime movement. Anyone else in the TBird area?


I haven't yet but I plan on it


----------



## Okbowhunter71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick question. My girlfriend just got her first bow this summer. I was thinking for her first bow deer I would give her free range of the deer and let her shoot whatever. What is your opinion on a beginner shooting an immature buck?


----------



## turdypointbuck (Dec 17, 2010)

Imo I let beginners take what they want..they are all trophies to them! The excitement will have them hooked for future hunts and being more descriminate on what they choose to take as experience is aquired.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

turdypointbuck said:


> Imo I let beginners take what they want..they are all trophies to them! The excitement will have them hooked for future hunts and being more descriminate on what they choose to take as experience is aquired.


yep i agree, anything will be a trophy to her, let her make the decision on what she wants to take, n tell her good luck on her first deer,,,,


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Okbowhunter71 said:


> Quick question. My girlfriend just got her first bow this summer. I was thinking for her first bow deer I would give her free range of the deer and let her shoot whatever. What is your opinion on a beginner shooting an immature buck?


If it's brown it's down for a beginner or a kid. Call her in a spike or forked horn and give her the green light. Make sure you brag on it like it's the biggest deer in the state. Let us know...


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Okbowhunter71 said:


> Quick question. My girlfriend just got her first bow this summer. I was thinking for her first bow deer I would give her free range of the deer and let her shoot whatever. What is your opinion on a beginner shooting an immature buck?


I'd try to put her on does but if a small buck comes in she should probably shoot it.


----------



## Okbowhunter71 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you, I will let y'all know the results!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Thursday Morning I'm off work till noon!!!!!! :jam:

Killed my first bowkill back 15 years ago on the Thursday before blackpowder season...one of my lucky days...and a cold snap to be blowing in.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Took the kids down to Wilburton this weekend for the youth gun hunt. Rachael put down a nice sized doe on Friday morning. After that, Dalton and I sat and only saw a small fork horned buck. I agreed not to take any young bucks with the other guys that we hunt with down there, so we passed on him. I think it was just as rewarding to him to practice quality management as it would have been to take a yearling buck. We will get him his deer this year and in the end, he will have learned a lot more for it.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

In the stand and it is windy as can be. Finally got pics of one of the bucks I'm after during daylight. He's been showing up around 6 o'clock. Hope he does this evening


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Is anyone having any heavy movement? It seems that the October lull is here, I was seeing big groups of does last week and now the sightings have dwindled to singles as of a few nights ago to nothing the last two days. This season seems to be off to a really slow start IMHO.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Krennen said:


> Is anyone having any heavy movement? It seems that the October lull is here, I was seeing big groups of does last week and now the sightings have dwindled to singles as of a few nights ago to nothing the last two days. This season seems to be off to a really slow start IMHO.


i saw 11-13 does and 2 bucks in a field on my way to work monday morning. I have never seen a single deer in this field. For whatever reason they were on their feet that morning.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I saw two does this evening which is awesome as this was the first sighting on the lease I'm on. 

Gonna hunt a new stand on the other side where I've found a heavily used trail


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Stuck a big doe about 645 this evenin was gonna pass her but she started blowin an knew somthing was up an my landowner said he wanted a deer


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Everyone is gearing up around here for blackpowder this weekend. I volunteered to run my tire shop so my partner could have off. My vacation starts the Monday after blackpowder. Two weeks of nothing but hunting!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i,m betting you took the best 2 weeks possible off of work, good luck


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Wish my vacation would hurry up an start will be off nov 3-14th


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a late start this morning. Alarm didn't go off and I didn't get in the stand until 845. Hoping to catch some late morning movement before I get down to move a stand.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

My dad just sent me a text from our place and says he saw a tall/wide 10 or 12 that we've never seen before following a group of does. I have off a week straight starting Friday, can't wait!


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

last night turned out to be surprising. just went to check cam and the landowner brush hogged the whole field that my feeder is on. not knowing if that would be a good thing or not, I saw on cam I am having daytime movement again. so I decided to hop in my stand just to see if anything comes on the field and I had two does come in shortly after and came to the feeder finally giving me my first shot opp of the year. drew back and couldn't see my dang pin. just got too dark and I guess I didn't notice since I was zeroed in on them does.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

School bus drivers reporting seeing lots of big bucks in past 3 days.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I love your scouting crew yokelokie. 

A creative way to find out what is going on. Now if you can get them to put way points on a GPS for you and secure you the permission to hunt. 

Good work.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey, fellow Okies, I put a good one down on Saturday. He and two other bucks (seperately) came in to rattling horns. It was a great hunt, and this is my best buck. Please note...no long arming in this photo.  Pretty pumped!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

nice buck DPW. congrats!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

GoDoe said:


> I love your scouting crew yokelokie.
> 
> A creative way to find out what is going on. Now if you can get them to put way points on a GPS for you and secure you the permission to hunt.
> 
> Good work.


Sad fact is that the high schoolers often go back at night and poach any good bucks seen from the school bus. 

It is encouraging to hear that they are moving, though.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice work, DPW. The southeast part of the state is officially on the board. Sounds like you had a good hunt for sure.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> Nice work, DPW. The southeast part of the state is officially on the board. Sounds like you had a good hunt for sure.



I'm about as southeast as you can get and I was on the board Friday? LOL


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'm about as southeast as you can get and I was on the board Friday? LOL


Did I say Saturday...ummm I meant Thursday. :wink:


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

dpw said:


> did i say saturday...ummm i meant thursday. :wink:


lmao!


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice buck DPW heck of a nice deer wish I could see one wide like that around here


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'm about as southeast as you can get and I was on the board Friday? LOL


Congratulations to you , too, ol' okie. I'm about ready to get on the board myself. Headed to McAlester early in the morning to try my luck with a stick bow. Hope to see some donks.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Buck DPW!!!! Ole okie since I work in the public education system I started driving a bus just for that very thing, to scout new areas along my way. Well school is out tomorrow for a funeral(sad) so I am going to the woods in the morning to see if I cant get on board with a public land buck of my own. Good Luck to all the hunters out there. remember the first way of the orange army will be out this weekend so wear your orange.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Not quite Oklahoma, but he is an Okie. Heard from my son tonight, college student in Kansas, he got a doe. 

He called me right after he shot and got a little advice. Called back a little later and was a little depressed had completely lost the trail and ended up in waist tall bluestem. I told him to go back to where he last saw her and go with what he knew she did, not where he thought she went. Got a call 10min later to hear him say "Boom goes the dynamite". He got back to where he last saw her and followed a different trail. She made it less then 100yds from his tree.

Seems he may of learned a few things while I wasn't paying attention.

Very happy for him.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

I shot my first buck opening archery weekend, still pretty pumped up about it. this was south east Oklahoma


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads..To all of you..I have been getting stunked..I have only seen two doe a ways off in about 10 hunts ..I just get a few hours here and there..Do you guys think with every thing still green they have been moving different this year..?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I moved a stand this afternoon to intercept the does I saw yesterday evening. Wind was perfect and just like yesterday they showed up at 630. Unfortunately they decided to approach from the complete opposite direction. No shot and ended being stuck in the stand for 45+ min. Got tired of waiting on them and tried to sneak out with them 50yds away through the brush. I actually made it about 30yds before they blew. 

Sure would like to get some meat in the freezer. Lost all of mine when my freezer quit a couples months ago.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I skipped this morning and got hung up at work this afternoon, still not happy about that. I plan on hitting the stand pretty regularly between now and the weekend. I already told the boss I will be late on Saturday so I can sit longer. I got the smoke pole out tonight and starting working on putting together my field ammo necessities pack.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I just got permission to get back into my trusty old piece of property I have been hunting the last 10 years. Always good for does and occasionally some decent bucks. Can't wait to throw a ladder stand back in there.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Ghostware said:


> I shot my first buck opening archery weekend, still pretty pumped up about it. this was south east Oklahoma
> 
> View attachment 1790324


great looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice buck congrats,


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Fellas, the bucks are cruising at my place. My dad text me yesterday morning saying he saw a new buck following does, said he was huge. So, I get off work a little early and go to my stand. About 30 minutes before last shooting light 3 does come in to feed, then to my right I see a big bodied deer, tail wagging like crazy. It's him and he comes right in chasing the does around. Once he's done, he starts eating @ 20 yards from me. Head on, never turns broadside or quartering and I run out of friggin light! He stayed there eating for about 45 minutes and I finally got down after it was pitch black. It was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do, and I thought for a split second about putting an arrow between his shoulders when his head was down eating but I decided against it. What about you, do you take the shot or no? I am guessing this guy was 150-160's, maybe bigger.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ghostware said:


> I shot my first buck opening archery weekend, still pretty pumped up about it. this was south east Oklahoma
> 
> View attachment 1790324


Man, I think my favorite bucks are those tall, basket 8's. Great looking deer. Congrats and good job.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I sat for a little while this morning before work. I had no movement, but I think that was due to the wind picking up as the sun came up and keeping everything bedded down.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen what the acorn crop is doing this year? I live in North Dallas and hunt in SE Oklahoma. 

My family is actually all Okies (and i don't root for UT) so please no hate! We don't have the a friend mowing the property this year like he normally does so there wont be the fresh grass during season that we normal get. I'm guessing they will be hitting my feeders and acorns a bit more.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Had a tall racked 130 class 8 pt at 80 or so yards this am. Wind will be wrong to hunt the spot tomorrow.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is off topic but is anybody in the Stillwater area know of a good cheap hotel there?


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

DirtyD said:


> Has anyone seen what the acorn crop is doing this year? I live in North Dallas and hunt in SE Oklahoma.
> 
> .


In my area the acorn crop is VERY good. Most of the white oak acorns are HUGE. Buddy in Adair Co. said the same thing.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

I will be climbing into my ground blind over a new spot tomorrow afternoon with high expectations. However, just found out that a couple friggin, ******* idiots poached a 14 point buck that I've been watching all summer about 250 yards from my property off a county road the other night.

I can't tell you how bad I'd love to go postal on one of these idiots!!!! I just don't get it and don't know why they do it. I understand the rush of seeing a big buck standing off the road....but, to shoot him with a rifle at night out of season!!???!!! What's the friggin point? I'm sure their still bragging to all their inbred cousins, brothers and sisters about him. K, off rant!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm taking this weekend off kinda and taking my 8 year old to youth hunt on our land in TN. Trying to get his first deer.

Leave me a couple bucks guys!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> This is off topic but is anybody in the Stillwater area know of a good cheap hotel there?


How cheap you wantin??


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Days of South SW SE winds for the next week. Ill my best stands for bucks are setup for N or NE. Ive got some time off early November so hopefully the forecast changes.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

918hoytman918 said:


> This is off topic but is anybody in the Stillwater area know of a good cheap hotel there?



Stayed at Motel 6 a few times when catching "The Great Divide" in concert. Fairly decent, and have had no complaints.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lkyman said:


> Stayed at Motel 6 a few times when catching "The Great Divide" in concert. Fairly decent, and have had no complaints.


Was at OSU in mid 90's when Great Divide was just getting started. Used to play Mike in pool at the Wormy Dog on Wednesday nights. Great band!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ol'okie said:


> Was at OSU in mid 90's when Great Divide was just getting started. Used to play Mike in pool at the Wormy Dog on Wednesday nights. Great band!


Taught school with Mikes' little brother back then. Ring tone on my phone is "Never Could".


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lkyman said:


> Taught school with Mikes' little brother back then. Ring tone on my phone is "Never Could".


That's one of my favorites. I also loved their version of Me and Billy the Kid they'd play at the Weed.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

4 differnt bucks seen from stand this eve. One shooter that came through at 52 yrds and nvr presented a shot or got closer. Went about rubbin his tree and moved on.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

hunter0717 said:


> How cheap you wantin??


Cheap but clean.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lkyman said:


> Stayed at Motel 6 a few times when catching "The Great Divide" in concert. Fairly decent, and have had no complaints.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks I will look into it.


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

918hoytman918 said:


> Cheap but clean.


id still take a sleeping bag or flat sheet and blanket from home to put down over top of the hotel's bed spread if it was me. i say this because one of the posts i have worked as a security guard was a hotel, cheapest room was around $180/night. sheet set might have gotten changed daily but the bed spread/comforter almost never unless it was visibly soiled. changed my mind on price=clean lol.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

pac0_22 said:


> id still take a sleeping bag or flat sheet and blanket from home to put down over top of the hotel's bed spread if it was me. i say this because one of the posts i have worked as a security guard was a hotel, cheapest room was around $180/night. sheet set might have gotten changed daily but the bed spread/comforter almost never unless it was visibly soiled. changed my mind on price=clean lol.


Yeah maybe I should just spend the extra bucks to have a cleaner place to sleep. I'm trying to make my hotel reservations for me and my 2 sons for the regions shoot. We will only be staying 2 nights so it can't be to bad. I appreciate the help.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got it done. Shot a buck just a few minutes ago. Hit him high and spined him but he's about 40 yards away in the brush. Been waiting on does to clear out for about 20min. Anxious to get down and take a look


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Just got it done. Shot a buck just a few minutes ago. Hit him high and spined him but he's about 40 yards away in the brush. Been waiting on does to clear out for about 20min. Anxious to get down and take a look


Awaiting pics!

Congrats!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a good sit yesterday evening. We let the girls out of practice a lil before 5 and I rushed home to take a shower and was in the stand around 5:30. For the better part of the day the wind seemed to be mostly from the north, which is fine for this particular stand. However, as I got situated I notice that it is more NE than I had thought. Which is not good for this stand. Well, about 5:50 I catch movement to my South about 100 yards, which is odd because most of the time they come in from the North. I notice that it is a buck. He continues my direction and is straight down wind of me at 60 yards. The wind isn't too bad so I am thinking that maybe he will skirt on around to the East a bit. The I notice that he seems to be limping. He gets to about 40 yards and feeds around for a minute before giving me a real good look at him. He is a young deer, but a really nice 8 with a ton of potential. I make the decision that I will let hime see another day. He hangs out about 15 min and walks back to the south. He gets to about 100 yards and turns to look back north. I then see movement to the north. Here comes a group of does. This really intrigues the young buck and he makes his way back. There are 10 deer in this group. He singles out one doe and really starts dogging her. He ends up chasing her into the woods and coming back to the remaining deer. He feeds around with them till about 6:30 when 6 more deer show up. Shortly after a few more deer come in and I have a total of 19 deer in the field. The young 8 and another small buck were the only two bucks that I could tell. While the evening didn't produce a monster deer, it was nice to see quite a bit of movement.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

He's made it farther than I imagined. I heard him crashing just out of sight but I've tracked him 100yds and have lost blood in a power line clearing. Gras is chest high.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Probably just shocked his spine. Shot one like that five years ago. Thought he was down but he ended running over a mile. Never found him.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I had good blood for a bit. I've looked for almost two hours making half circles from where I lost blood. Gonna have to round up some people and give it another go. I'm hunting in some of the thickest stuff you could imagine and for all I know I could have walked right by him.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love following blood trails. I hope you find him goldeneagle747


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I do too. I work nights and haven't been to sleep since yesterday. Had to call it quits to try and get some sleep. Like that's gonna happen thinking about that deer and where the hell it could be


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck and I hope you find him!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wind had the deer sitting tight yesterday. Didn't see a thing in the morning and around 5:30 yesterday evening I had a group of does come in and around 6 I could here chasing on the the pine thicket ridge above me. Looking forward to SAturday Morning sitting with the bow in hand!


----------



## grnorthcutt (Aug 8, 2013)

Here are some of the does me and my wife shot last Sunday! This was her first deer with a bow and it turned out great! cant wait to show yall the video of how this hunt went down! Here is my facebook link if anyone would like to check it out. Thanks 

https://www.facebook.com/beatdownhunts1


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

everyone geared up for the hunt this weekend with the weather coming in? good ol muzzle loader starts but i'll still have my bow in hand.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Giving the deer woods a rest this weekend and going up NW to hunt some quacks! Good luck to all this weekend. Be ready at FSL. They should be on their feet early.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Fwiw the buck I shot this morning was pushing five does around with another small basket 8. They are definitely showing some interest in the ladies. Gonna look for him more tomorrow morning when I get off work and I hope I can find him


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Fwiw the buck I shot this morning was pushing five does around with another small basket 8. They are definitely showing some interest in the ladies. Gonna look for him more tomorrow morning when I get off work and I hope I can find him


good luck finding him man, hope you do.


----------



## rookie (Oct 11, 2013)

im trying to pick up deer hunting for the first time (hence my user name) and I am also new to Oklahoma, when is the rut out here in central ok?


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

rookie said:


> im trying to pick up deer hunting for the first time (hence my user name) and I am also new to Oklahoma, when is the rut out here in central ok?


There has been reports of some early interest by bucks. I have usually found from about the 23rd of Oct to about the 23rd of Nov to be the best 4 weeks to be in the stand. If I could pick two it would be about Nov 6th to the 20th and if I could just pick one week it would be the 11th to the 18th.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Got a couple guys from work that are gonna come out and help try and find the buck I shot yesterday. Just waiting on the sun to come up. 


I gotta agree with jbsoonerfan. The best days I've had in the woods have always been the 13th-15th of november. That seems to be the time frame that I see most of the buck activity. Like I said earlier on the one I shot yesterday was pushing does all over the place with another small 8. I wouldnt say they were chasing but they were definitely interested.


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

Had some good bucks on the camera this week! And seen two fresh scrapes. I think it's starting to heat up around here!


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice deer Ccdownum. Good luck


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Been see bucks roaming and checking does. Feels like it is starting. Hope this cool weather keeps up.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Just saw a third buck walk past my stand


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

We looked for my deer from daylight til about 30min ago. No more sign and no deer. Gonna try again tomorrow morning when I get off work. Wish I wasn't on nights or didn't have to work this evening so I could look longer


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just shut down the tire shop. Storm getting ready to down this way. Hoping it clears up by 3. Gonna go with a buddy and hunt some public land. He's gonna borrow my ML and I'm taking the bow.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

ol'okie said:


> Just shut down the tire shop. Storm getting ready to down this way. Hoping it clears up by 3. Gonna go with a buddy and hunt some public land. He's gonna borrow my ML and I'm taking the bow.


where are u located? is it stormin bad? not much here in nw okc


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

teamorion22 said:


> where are u located? is it stormin bad? not much here in nw okc


Extreme southeast corner. 5 miles from Texas and Arkansas both. It's just a steady rain right now. A little thunder but nothing major yet.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone around Woodward area? My hunting buddy just moved to Washington for work D:


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I took my son with me this morning with my muzzleloader to a spot I haven't been into all year. Didn't see a single deer but saw no less than half a dozen fresh scrapes within 100 yds or so of my blind.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

In stand in Sequoyah County now, cloudy calm and to quiet, except for the squirrels. Buddy of mine shot a buck this morning trailing a doe.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Didn't get out this evening. Rain still coming down. Hope it stops before morning but right now the forecast doesn't look good.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got home, soaked... to say the least!! Tried to hang in there until the lightning started and then I said to heck with this. I always had a good hunt right after the rain but today that rain here in southeastern Oklahoma was coming down pretty good. Guess I will try tomorrow evening after church.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

This morning was great. Had two of our hit list bucks come by. I let the wide 8 walk and thumped this one.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Heck of a deer ghost!!

Good job and congrats!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Grayghost said:


> This morning was great. Had two of our hit list bucks come by. I let the wide 8 walk and thumped this one.


Awesome buck!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

This evening I took my first ever deer from my home state Oklahoma! She is also my biggest doe at 100lbs field dressed.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats a big ole nanny co grate


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

nice'n Mason


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr. Gray, It looks like you are still getting it done in Southwest Oklahoma. Nice Buck! Wish weather would hold off here, thunderstorms got the deer bedded!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Couple does and a unicorn came in about 730. Chilly but no rain, yet.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Very hard to get up when you've already got a buck on the ground and the woods are alive with gunshots. My lease probably has 15 hunters in it right now. I'd wager 4 have muzzle loaders and the rest are sporting rifles. Makes for a terrible morning when those rifles sound off. Can't help but get upset and it ruins my hunt.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ol'okie said:


> Very hard to get up when you've already got a buck on the ground and the woods are alive with gunshots. My lease probably has 15 hunters in it right now. I'd wager 4 have muzzle loaders and the rest are sporting rifles. Makes for a terrible morning when those rifles sound off. Can't help but get upset and it ruins my hunt.


I wouldn't be in that lease and I'd have a talk with them. That's BS.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Grayghost said:


> This morning was great. Had two of our hit list bucks come by. I let the wide 8 walk and thumped this one.


Wow, Nice buck!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Passed up two nice young 8s this morning. Let the second walk by at 30 yards watched him walk a few 100 yards away to jump the fence and as soon as he did the neighbor let him have it with the ML. Congrats to the hunter but it kinda sucked to watch.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Another unsuccessful search for my deer today. The shot is burned into my memory and I still feel like it was a good one. Maybe an inch above center mass right behind the shoulder. In my mind at the least I feel like I should have gotten the offside lung. At this point I'm just hoping I can see some buzzards circling in the next couple days.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you guys think about this checking in your deer online?


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

918hoytman918 said:


> What do you guys think about this checking in your deer online?


Personally, I love it. I also hunt on my own property. If I didn't I would check it own my phone and email myself the confirmation page. Pretty awesome, in my humble opinion.

I can see it being a burden for those who have no internet and are not computer savvy.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

918hoytman918 said:


> What do you guys think about this checking in your deer online?


Works fine for me. Honest people will still be honest, dishonest people well, I don't think they were running to the local check in stations in the first place. Only thing I don't like is the hurting of the local check in stations. I would always buy something when I would check a deer in, so it's hurting the local economy some, to what extent, I don't know, but a $1 is still $1 to them. I'm sure they don't like it!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> What do you guys think about this checking in your deer online?


Personally I don't like it. It is convenient for me becuz I know how to use a smart phone and PC. I think it makes a honest man crooked and gives those that poach a way to do it legally. For instance, And I reported this to our local wildlife dept GW, A guy killed a buck, 11 pt, on Thursday during the midday with a rifle, checked it in Saturday as a muzzleloader kill. So you see I have another way of looking at it. 

Anyhow back to the forum... went out tonight... had 6 does come in in groups of 3, bout dark I heard two does behind me blowing and I knew that they didn't smell me. About that time a huge bobcat rolled right under my stand, I turned my pin light on and to see if I could get a shot. No dice. but interesting though.

Didn't hear very many muzzleloader shots in the past two days.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Not to be a ***** but if u would have shot that bobcat u would have been poaching shooting him out of season


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

918hoytman918 said:


> What do you guys think about this checking in your deer online?


I like it. And the ticker of how many critters have been checked in is pretty cool too. As of this posting:

There are currently 17919 deer checked for 2013/2014 Hunting Season.
There are currently 82 turkey checked for 2013/2014 Hunting Season.
There are currently 40 elk checked for 2013/2014 Hunting Season.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

I got out Saturday eve in a tight bow only spot, very thick and low visibility. i drew a blank, my pals out muzzleloading drew blanks all weekend. how was movement for you?


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

nota in my necka woods, i aint seeing crap all pics are still at nite i gotta find a different place, the one i,m hunting was smoking last year but its dead this year, i think its cuz theres no wheat planted on the boardering prop this year, jus no reason for them to travel through my place.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Sat yesterday evening southeast of OKC and was blanked. Only my fourth time out this year, but, first time that I haven't seen or passed deer.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Sunday morning was a blast. Only had time to hunt a short 3 hour hunt but I got to see a fun hunt. 5 does, 1 spike, 1 small 6 pointer, and 3 8 pointers. Two of the three eight pointers started to scrap. I think pre-rut is starting to shape up. 

I'm in SE Oklahoma in the Durant area.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Where I was at there was nothing moving at all.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Still mostly nocturnal movement in the SW part of the state, I think the close 80 degree days are keeping them moving at night. I have seen tons of deer in the fields on my way home, but always just after dark.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

Krennen said:


> Still mostly nocturnal movement in the SW part of the state, I think the close 80 degree days are keeping them moving at night. I have seen tons of deer in the fields on my way home, but always just after dark.


same thing i,m seeing down here in sw, where i,m hunting a new rub showed up overnite last nite its on about a 5in dia tree, bad thing is its about 50yds off the highway and very visible, i mean it sticks out like a sore thumb:angry: i,m tempted to go cut it down so everyone doesnt see it,,lol


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is some Adair Co. ground shrinkage


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I managed to put one down yesterday afternoon. After 3 long years of the "let em go, let em grow" mentality and getting very frustrated that I didn't have 140" deer just crawling all over the place, I decided I just wanted to kill one that I would be happy with. I have started coaching HS basketball and my time in the woods has been limited to say the least. I had pics of this guy and he looked bigger on cam than he was in person, but oh well. That's how it goes sometimes. I got in the stand yesterday about 4:45 and it was a perfect day with a perfect wind. My buddy sent me a text at 5:50 and asked if I had seen any. I hadn't seen a deer utnil about 5:54 when 6 does came in to feed. At 5:59 the 8 point that I had on cam came in. He stepped out at 20 yards and was slightly quartered away. I put the pin a lil bit back and let it go. At first I tought I was too far back, and I was worried. He did the mule kick and ran away to about 60 yards. He started walking and I could see blood pouring out. He walked about 40 yards and sttod there. He got the wobble legs and hit the dirt. I sent my buddy a text at 6:02 and said "Smoked him"

It was a great hunt, not a giant, but one I am happy with. I have pics and will post them later.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Well, I managed to put one down yesterday afternoon. After 3 long years of the "let em go, let em grow" mentality and getting very frustrated that I didn't have 140" deer just crawling all over the place, I decided I just wanted to kill one that I would be happy with. I have started coaching HS basketball and my time in the woods has been limited to say the least. I had pics of this guy and he looked bigger on cam than he was in person, but oh well. That's how it goes sometimes. I got in the stand yesterday about 4:45 and it was a perfect day with a perfect wind. My buddy sent me a text at 5:50 and asked if I had seen any. I hadn't seen a deer utnil about 5:54 when 6 does came in to feed. At 5:59 the 8 point that I had on cam came in. He stepped out at 20 yards and was slightly quartered away. I put the pin a lil bit back and let it go. At first I tought I was too far back, and I was worried. He did the mule kick and ran away to about 60 yards. He started walking and I could see blood pouring out. He walked about 40 yards and sttod there. He got the wobble legs and hit the dirt. I sent my buddy a text at 6:02 and said "Smoked him"
> 
> It was a great hunt, not a giant, but one I am happy with. I have pics and will post them later.


Well Done! Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

nice congrats


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

skunked this weekend. mostly nighttime movement in the central part where i'm hunting. anyone else have any luck this weekend?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Interesting start to this evening. I get to my lease and some guy is out here with a jackhammer busting up rocks on the road maybe 120yds from the stand I planned on hunting. This has been a pretty spectacular year for this kind of crap. I'm half tempted to sell my spot on the lease to someone for half what I paid.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

To top it off there are now dogs chasing something through the woods.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are the pics.







Entrance hole



Exit hole


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

that buck isn't anything to be ashamed of bro. congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats bud!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Here are the pics.


Not too bad.........for a Sooner fan. LOL


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Colberjs said:


> Not too bad.........for a Sooner fan. LOL


Just glad it wasn't a Texas deer. It would have probably ducked my arrow and laughed at me.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

well my new step son is 10 yrs old he's just gotten introduced to the outdoors since his mom and i got together, shot his first buck last nite found hair and blood right where he shot it, but very sparse blood on the trail not sure where he hit it at , so we backed out n i,m gonna go trail it this morning. BTW it was with a ML. i sure hope i can find it for him,


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, I am with the guys who haven't seen much and I have been out a lot ..Central Ok only movement at night here ..see tracks etc but, that is it...Took the ML out this weekend and nada...


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

ftshooter said:


> Well, I am with the guys who haven't seen much and I have been out a lot ..Central Ok only movement at night here ..see tracks etc but, that is it...Took the ML out this weekend and nada...


same here. once in a while a couple does will come through right before dark, and I mean very last light.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

well i found my 10yr old step sons OK ML buck its a nice 13 point pic is posted in the crossbow section the thread topic is,,, do any of you guys gun hunt,,, pics posted by pinshooter


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats to the boy on a dandy. Wouldn't mind if something like that stepped out in front of me right now


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

congrats to your stepson and you tc, thats a nice one to have for a first thats for sure lol.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks and i,ll tell him, he,s soooo happy, he didnt even no i,d found it till he got home from school this afternoon


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Congrats to the boy on a dandy. Wouldn't mind if something like that stepped out in front of me right now


and neither would I,,,lol


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

set the ole bow down and picked up the smoke pole and took my 4yr old daughter hunting this evening and had 4 does and 2 bucks come out and this is the one she picked out for me to shoot. They all was about 30 yds from us one proud dad right here for her to be so quite and not move as u can tell in her smile she was happy. She said dad we just got our BBD we was lookin for lol. Sorry it wasn't a bow kill just had to share. Killed in south central oklahoma


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

^^^Awesome!!

Congrats.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats bet she had a blast huntin with dad


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I set in the stand 9.5 hrs Saturday during the rain and didn't see a thing. Haven't had a deer on camera in two weeks. I was told by the land owner when they were cutting milo week and a half ago that there were hogs spotted on the river about 200 yards from my stand. I Think the 4 bucks I had on camera moved on.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

hogs can keep the deer away, i had a cam set up at a feeder with several deer showing up twice a day,,, hogs showed up n never got a pic 1 of another deer at that feeder


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya that's what I have heard. Kinda sucks, I'm more of a deer hunter than a exterminator lol


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i like to shoot hogs but dont want em where i,m deer hunting


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I shot a decent sized doe this morning shortly after dawn with my ML, she was with 2 more does so they are starting to move more during the day.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoping to see some daytime movement this weekend. I can only hunt Saturday morning, then headed down to lake texoma. I'm ready to get a shot on one of our hit list bucks!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice buck JBSooner!! Feels good to let the arrow fly I bet!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats an awesome story, Dusty12. That little girl smile is worth everything! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you all. It was well worth it and hope to go get a doe this Saturday with my 2yr son. Might be alil bit harder he isn't one for siting still for more than 30 secs. Good luck fellow hunters. Haven't seen much movin today while I have been on the road


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

In central Oklahoma when do you start doing mid day sits? Is it too early? When does the daytime activity generally start to pick up?


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ghostware said:


> In central Oklahoma when do you start doing mid day sits? Is it too early? When does the daytime activity generally start to pick up?


I hunt central Oklahoma and haven't had any daytime luck yet. I have noticed from my trail cam pics they are coming in an hour or so before sun up, and hangin around til shortly after sunrise and then coming in at dang near last light before you can't see your pins. and that's not been consistent to save a life! I haven't been out since Saturday, so I'm hoping that activity changes soon.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I hunt Southeast Oklahoma and I'll being doing all day sits for the next two weeks. I'll probably wait til the woods calm down from blackpowder season and then sit all day Wednesday. 

This is coming up on my favorite time of year. You never know when the action is going to get good but when it does, its worth every bit of the time you spent seeing nothing.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has replied to my post.

Good luck to you all. Hope the rest of the season treats you all well.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

In stand this evening after the rain. Quit havnt seen a thing as of yet. The wind is a rockin me In this tree tho lol


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Right at dark had 4 does with 3 fawns come through then a few mins later had 3 bucks come through nothing worth shooting


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Does with fawns and bucks running together..... sounds like rut is still a ways out.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep thats what its lookin like here around tulsa


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Had a group of 6 does come in tonight about 6:45 being chased by a little 3x3 that I wasn't going to burn a tag on.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a young 6pt come by tonight about 6:30. He was limping pretty bad. The fighting must be heating up a little.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I sat this morning and saw the same little 3x3 from last night again, but nothing else.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Friend killed a 155 inch buck opening day of blackpowder. Also a lease member shot a 140 class 10 point yesterday.

Still only little bucks chasing but according to accuweather, we've got a cold front coming in around November 7th and that should get them in gear.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Lets hope so im on vacation til the 14th


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice buck Sooner. Hey guys what happened to Daniel Boone he used to be on here a lot?


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Daniel Boone is having some health issues. 

Sitting this season out on the sidelines.

Still checking in once in awhile he say.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Headed out tonight to Clayton. The boy drew a youth hunt in Pushmataha WMA.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

sinko said:


> Headed out tonight to Clayton. The boy drew a youth hunt in Pushmataha WMA.


Good luck :thumbs_up


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Hope he gets better.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well atleast one buck awake this Halloween eve. Needs a few more years though


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

hunter0717 said:


> Well atleast one buck awake this Halloween eve. Needs a few more years though


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well that was not what I wanted, lol. Dang tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

sinko said:


> Headed out tonight to Clayton. The boy drew a youth hunt in Pushmataha WMA.


Sinko, you guys keep your eyes peeled. I have a lease down in that neck of woods. Traveling thru there last week I got to see a 3X4 bull elk and three cows on the side of the highway just outside clayton. Good Luck to yall. the acorns are still dropping and the deer aren't quite on their feet like they need to be!


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I got skunked tonight, wind was almost dead still and not a deer to be seen.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

3 does are all i had come in last nite,


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Taking my daughter this afternoon and she has decided to carry her muzzleloader, so, just got the TC Cherokee 45 out and loaded it up! Wish her luck as work is keeping her too busy to hunt! Might be her only time this season.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope she kills a big un!

The big bucks are starting to drop around here. Friends have officially killed three over 140 inches. The majority of them are being killed in the evenings though.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

ol'okie what part of Oklahoma you in? I saw more deer this morning on the way to work than I've seen all season so far hopefully it is a sign they are starting to move more during the day light hours


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

wildman80 said:


> ol'okie what part of Oklahoma you in? I saw more deer this morning on the way to work than I've seen all season so far hopefully it is a sign they are starting to move more during the day light hours


McCurtain County. At the Southeast tip of the county.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> McCurtain County. At the Southeast tip of the county.


You'd be down on about "Frog Level."


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Powderhorn said:


> Taking my daughter this afternoon and she has decided to carry her muzzleloader, so, just got the TC Cherokee 45 out and loaded it up! Wish her luck as work is keeping her too busy to hunt! Might be her only time this season.


Similar situation with my girls this year. The oldest is off to college and hasn't gotten to hunt much for 4 yrs now. The 2 still in high school are so busy all their weekends are taken up with school and church activities. They got to hunt first 2 wkends of Oct. They both told me yesterday that they are eager to get back into the woods. Looks like maybe rifle season for them.

Hope your girl has some success this evening. Let us know.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> You'd be down on about "Frog Level."


LOL...the majority of the big bucks were killed in "Moon", Oklahoma actually.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> LOL...the majority of the big bucks were killed in "Moon", Oklahoma actually.



Every couple years you guys produce a monster non-typical. Must be all that good bottom land.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> Every couple years you guys produce a monster non-typical. Must be all that good bottom land.


I'm hoping its me this year. There's been a 160+ class shot off our lease every year but I haven't been lucky enough to join in. Normally the rifle hunters get it.

I see several from stand but can't seem to close the deal.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Sitting out right now. Super windy. Couple muzzleloader hunters just walked right past me with camp chairs and beer. Lol *** I hate public land hunting. I should have scared the **** out of them. They're also upwind now so I can probably count this spot as a loss for tonight. Oh well, relaxing against the tree isn't a bad way to spend a couple hours. Maybe I'll luck out. Too late to move now.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

cwschwark said:


> Sitting out right now. Super windy. Couple muzzleloader hunters just walked right past me with camp chairs and beer. Lol *** I hate public land hunting. I should have scared the **** out of them. They're also upwind now so I can probably count this spot as a loss for tonight. Oh well, relaxing against the tree isn't a bad way to spend a couple hours. Maybe I'll luck out. Too late to move now.


I LOVE hunting, and I LOVE drinking beer. But those two don't mix. I would seriously think about visiting with a warden and just letting him know he may want to keep an eye on the area. It's people like that that give honest hunters a bad name.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah it kinda pisses me off but I did shoot a buck last year during rifle by playing off the ignorant moves of a few other hunters. It would be sweet justice to get a nice one tonight for them to see on their way out


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I know that deer is at the top of everyone's list this time of year, but here is a pic of a couple hogs I shot this afternoon in Cotton County.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Pics are not showing.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Well my daughter and I sat or should I say 'rocked' yesterday evening, and unfortunately the wind won! Oh well, we had a good time and will try to work in a rifle hunt for her. Going to go this morning and carry my 54 Hawken flinter and my longbow, probably see a good one at 125 yards! Good luck to all.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

They were moving here in central Ok until 10:00 am yesterday .Had a small buck walk pass me about 5 feet away hunting on the ground. This morning should be good as well ,Best of luck to all of you...


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone else feel those quakes this morning near Edmond?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sitting at the tire shop doing books. Plan on working here until around noon and then heading to my land and setting up sticks and a hang on. Will probably just sit it this evening. 

Didn't hear of anything killed last night but Halloween night two of my friends killed wallhangers.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing moving last night or this morning, I am trying to pattern a buck I have met twice just after dark. I am going to see if I can intercept him before I run out of light tonight.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Seen a spike a foek horn at 8:30. This wind shifting around is screwing my set


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopefully these pics show now...???


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

A couple of nice porkers you got there:thumbs_up


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

SW OK last night


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice deer, what an entry wound!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Done on does. Great little hunt before my 4 year old's soccer game. Saw a hog, 5 does and the one I shot was being pushed by a going buck. T3's left an awesome blood trail... again.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

RCDuck, you kill that buck with a hatchet or a butcher knife? Do tell, what is the broadhead of choice. That is a major wound!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Going to bet a rage


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

Just saw a buck in the middle of a field following a group of does at 11:00. Good sized rack but looked young.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Only saw 2 bucks and a single doe this morning. Both bucks were cruising through an open field. The bigger one was right before 7:30 and the other one came through the same field after 8. The doe came through by herself before 9. Only heard one ML go off this morning and it was right after 9.

These guys showed up new. Not good a guessing size, so how big do you think they are?


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads to ya'll ...But,That's it,, after my nap I am going back out....


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep.... 125 grain 2 blade Rage.... First time I've ever used one... Opened him up pretty good.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

It was slightly farther back than I intended but did put about a 3/4 inch slice in the back of the heart.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well i shot this guy yesterday morning about 9. it was a gut shot about made me sick to think i wouldnt recover him. Found him today about noon managed to save a lot of meat tho.
11pts 118lbs and he was trashing a tree and staring down a small buck when i shot him.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rhino_81 said:


> Well i shot this guy yesterday morning about 9. it was a gut shot about made me sick to think i wouldnt recover him. Found him today about noon managed to save a lot of meat tho.
> 11pts 118lbs and he was trashing a tree and staring down a small buck when i shot him.



Congrats on nice buck. 
DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks DB

Its my third good buck from the same area i hunt. Didnt best my last one but think he is still worthy as a wall hanger.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice buck rhino, what part of the state?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

NE around Ft. Gibson lake area


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice buck Rhino!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Bowhunted this morning in a new spot. Passed up shots on two decent bucks(one in the 120 range) and also passed up a shot on a doe. She snuck in under my stand and I couldn't believe she was by herself. Was holding out, hoping the big boy was following her, but no such luck.

Did have three otters playing in the creek below my stand, which was pretty cool.

I got the two bucks and the otters on camera, along with an owl that came by before daylight.

All in all, it was one of my more memorable hunts.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Lets see those pics of the bucks and the otters.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Good Job Rhino!!!!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Struck out this evening the wind was horrable felt like a rodeo 25ft up


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I got them on video. Tried uploading to YouTube but it was taking forever. It recommended that I download a video editor but don't have time to mess with it.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, 

i think he matched my biggest buck that i shot last year. Really thankful and blessed for the chance to harvest another good buck.

Cant wait to get back out and see all the action of the rut. Been hearing that bucks are chasing tho the does don't seem to receptive yet. 

Good luck to everyone hope to be seeing lots of great pics!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ol'okie,

i think watching critters is a great part of hunting! Get to see some very cool and interesting stuff.

Hope you get the video up, always like seeing critters in nature just doing there thing.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Y'all getting them moving. I am heading to OK on Tues and start hunting Weds. Hope my timing is good. What everyone's thought on the week starting this coming Weds?


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I think its going to be slow an wish I would have waited a week to take vacation


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

GobblerDown
Where at in oklahoma?


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

A slow morning here, had chance at a couple of does this afternoon but I passed since I already had one. I didn't get a shot at my buck I have patterning, I know he was there because I could here him grunting just before last light. I keep trying to intercept him earlier in his travels so I have light, but to this point he has eluded me. My ML season draws closed with one doe down, back to the stick and string tomorrow, this buck is going to slip up eventually and I will be ready.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

jonshaff said:


> GobblerDown
> Where at in oklahoma?


Garfield County


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Two mature bucks seen from stand in daylight this weekend between the three of us hunting my folks property. In central oklahoma.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Muzzle loader kill but...

My 8 year old son (Will) has started hunting this year. Last weekend, I took him to TN for the youth rifle hunt and he killed his first (x3) does and we had a blast. He experienced his first case of buck fever on a little buck and couldn't get the shot off. But, he was hooked and ready to try again. 

I have limited access to private here but my friend let me take him to his place this weekend with the muzzleloader. We saw nothing yesterday PM, got a glimpse of a doe this morning and then this guy came in tonight. First buck, first okie deer and first muzzleloader kill.










1.5 year old 8 pointer. Caddo County


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> Muzzle loader kill but...
> 
> My 8 year old son (Will) has started hunting this year. Last weekend, I took him to TN for the youth rifle hunt and he killed his first (x3) does and we had a blast. He experienced his first case of buck fever on a little buck and couldn't get the shot off. But, he was hooked and ready to try again.
> 
> ...


Nice first buck ! Always nice to see these kinds of pics. Congrats man.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Trying to convince myself to go this morning. The wind is blowing a little too much for me tho. Never had much luck with wind steady 15mph with gusts up to twenty. Prob be worse in the bottom I'm wanting to hunt. It runs north and south and the south wind is prob cooking right through it.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Will's smile says it all!! Congrats to you both tmorelli.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats youg man good job


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a little windy today. Feel like I'm riding a roller coaster in the stand.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Keeping my feet on the ground today, already had 3 does and a yearling walk by as of post time.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations TMORELLI. Tell Will we are proud of him.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

It is a muzzleloader kill, but it is still a nice deer. Shot him last night when he was headed towards some scrapes. Weighed 235 and has approximately 10" bases.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

wow he,s got some great mass congrats on a fine buck


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is Zane's Doe form the Pushmataha Youth Hunt and a nanny doe I whacked Sat morning in Adair Co.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son, TMorelli!!!! Love the pride smile on that young hunter. 

Good looking does sinko.... did you guys happen to catch glimpse of those elk?

DANG!!!!!! OKHUNTER!!!! those bases are huge. very nice kill!!!


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

Buckhavoc said:


> Congrats to you and your son, TMorelli!!!! Love the pride smile on that young hunter.
> 
> Good looking does sinko.... did you guys happen to catch glimpse of those elk?
> 
> DANG!!!!!! OKHUNTER!!!! those bases are huge. very nice kill!!!


Thanks, I was pretty excited to harvest him. I found a tape measure and I think the bases will be about 9 inches, not 10 like I had thought. I'll post up a score when I can get it measured. Now I'm hoping to have a run in with this 7x7 typical in the next few weeks.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dang wish I could run across some deer like that in my neck of the woods


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Buckhavoc said:


> Congrats to you and your son, TMorelli!!!! Love the pride smile on that young hunter.
> 
> Good looking does sinko.... did you guys happen to catch glimpse of those elk?
> 
> DANG!!!!!! OKHUNTER!!!! those bases are huge. very nice kill!!!


No Elk. Jack said someone had seen a 6X6 a few days earlier and a few guys had reported seeing a group of six cows and a spike running together.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

9 inch bases are HUGE!!! Congrats Ok hunter and all others that have been successful. Love seeing the kids get it done...


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow... that is a nice one!!!! This is the one that I have pics of in my neck of the woods. Feel free to give you thoughts on this on!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Buckhavoc said:


> Wow... that is a nice one!!!! This is the one that I have pics of in my neck of the woods. Feel free to give you thoughts on this on!


Perfect 10+. You will be lucky to see him in daylight. Good luck.. Super buck.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

Buckhavoc said:


> Wow... that is a nice one!!!! This is the one that I have pics of in my neck of the woods. Feel free to give you thoughts on this on!


That is a world class buck for sure, and the time length is amazing. I hope you are able to post a picture if you holding him. Can't say much more than that other than WOW!!!

I scored mine to the best of my abilities tonight, which are somewhat inconsistent, and measured a gross score of 159 and net of 155 as a non typical. I'm hoping to get a more official score this weekend.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Another 3 does passed a long way out of range early this afternoon before the wind picked up.


----------



## OK Reflex (Oct 5, 2005)

Things have been fairly slow at the place I am hunting. Shot a doe earlier in the year and have been holding off on more waiting for a buck to come by. Most of the activity has been at night with very few daylight pics of bucks. I do have one deer in particular that I am after. I only get him on camera about once a week or so. Not sure of his movements, but I am sure right now none of these bucks have any sort or routine.

Hope to see this guy soon. Let me know what you all think he might score.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i think the bucks will start seeking pretty quick down in this area, last couple days i,ve seen numerous young bucks running around stif legged grunting and chasing does. i,m also getting alot of pics of my target buck just before daylite and just at dusk instead of in the middle of the nite, jus a week ago all the pics of him were 12-3 am


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Its wet and windy this morning. The rain and wind have shed a lot of the leaves off the trees. Can see a good ways now from a stand that you could only see twenty yards the other day. Hope to see something this morning


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck, i,m at home wind direction is wrong for me, gotta have w, sw or n, nw to hunt my stands,,, s and se and ne kill my stands


----------



## grnorthcutt (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a buck I was able to kill on 10/20/13 in carter co. It wont allow me to post photos right now but you can Watch out for the hunting video and go check out the pictures at http://www.facebook.com/beatdownhunts1


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm pushing my luck with the wind direction right now. Only have one stand at my lease that is perfect for SE wind but that's all I've had for two weeks and decided to give it a break. Would definitely prefer a SW wind for the stand I'm in but SE is tolerable as long as it doesn't switch to any more of an easterly direction. Haven't seen squat so far but did have turkeys roosted about a hundred yards away earlier


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got tomorrow and Thursday off and am planning to sit all day in one stand tomorrow and a different stand the next. Neither are particularly comfortable but they are in spots I have faith in.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

starting to see some bigger bucks in daylight hours now. hopefully will be able to get one within arrow distance soon


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw two bucks Saturday morning and they both were cruising through an open field. First one was right at shooting light, and the second was 30mins later. They went through probably about 30 yards apart, well out of bow range. First buck was definitely the bigger of the two. Looked like they were out shopping for company.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sat for 5 hours this morning. Only had a small forked horn come by cold trailing a doe I assume.

90% chance of rain tomorrow and tonight's low near 60 so I'm gonna go into work for a little while in the morning. Tomorrow night the temps drop into the 30's so I'll be in stand tomorrow night and all day Thursday if I can. Friday should be good as well.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

Saturday was another good day. Sat in one of my favorite spots and had a buck I had thought disapeared come by. He was a mile from where I had pictures of him and it had been a month since I got a picture. I thought the pig hunters had ran him out of the county or someone had poached him. He suffered a little ground shrinkage but he will do for my last 2013 Oklahoma buck tag. 2013 has been an awesome year. Thank you God!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Great looking Okie buck! I'm happy for you. Great looking photo too!


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sittin in stand. Got a late start but hey who knows swoop time might just show up. Any one seeing any rutting activity and if she where at in the state. I have seen some small bucks chasin but holdin out with my last buck tag ready to put it on something braggable Good luck fellow hunters


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

I got this gal on my game camera a few days ago. All indications are that she is ready. Big boys should be on the hunt!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

DPW said:


> I got this gal on my game camera a few days ago. All indications are that she is ready. Big boys should be on the hunt!
> 
> View attachment 1799059


That is a good pic glad to see it and congrads to all of you..I hunted in the rain for most of today saw two doe ..


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Had This guy come in on a food plot the other day. It was a nice little surprise considering that we mostly have real small bucks and does on this particular plot. Also have another pic of a wide buck, but he is basically a ghost. No good pics him and now I can not get the pic to upload.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I shot a dandy 10 last weekend. 

Looks about like yours ghost. My pc is down but if I can get this 
phone figured out I'll get a pic up.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Mr. Grey he may have a little ground shrinkage to ya but from here he looks like a fantastic buck. Congrats to you sir!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

This is kind of off topic, but some of you Muskogee guys/gals is Bow Pro Shop gone? Just looked for their website and the domain is non existent. I have ordered arrows and Bowtech parts from them before.


----------



## RedNeckBowHntr (Jan 9, 2009)

Dusty12 said:


> set the ole bow down and picked up the smoke pole and took my 4yr old daughter hunting this evening and had 4 does and 2 bucks come out and this is the one she picked out for me to shoot. They all was about 30 yds from us one proud dad right here for her to be so quite and not move as u can tell in her smile she was happy. She said dad we just got our BBD we was lookin for lol. Sorry it wasn't a bow kill just had to share. Killed in south central oklahoma


Your daughter is SUPER cute! Cherish these times while they are young. Don't take a single second for granted. They grow up FAST....


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Lkyman said:


> This is kind of off topic, but some of you Muskogee guys/gals is Bow Pro Shop gone? Just looked for their website and the domain is non existent. I have ordered arrows and Bowtech parts from them before.


They're still there. Across the street from Walmart by the UPS hub. I don't know if they have a website but they have a Facebook page.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Guess there website is gone. Just checked my bookmark and its no longer any good. But i was in there last week and they looked to be open for business as usual.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Colberjs said:


> They're still there. Across the street from Walmart by the UPS hub. I don't know if they have a website but they have a Facebook page.


I ordered a new string stop rubber piece mid September and got the phone # from their website. His custom GT arrows were cheap enough you couldn't buy shafts and make them for what he charged. Just looked for the site tonight and it is gone.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anybody know if rattling is effective on the McAlester AAP?


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost pulled off a stalk on my way back to the truck at noon. thanks to the wind and wet conditions I managed to get within 40yds in Bermuda pasture with nothing but a pecan tree every couple hundred yards. Just a 2 year old I wanted to let go anyway but it was fun to see how close I could get before his hot doe busted me, both were bedded and he was clueless the whole time


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice buck greyghost, still jus young bucks chassing around here, i,m getting alot more mature buck trail cam pics close to shooting light so i think its getting close to seeking phase.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

The next two nights have overnight lows near freezing. Really hoping the rut kicks into gear. Normally look forward to any day in the woods but really looking forward to Thursday and Friday.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> The next two nights have overnight lows near freezing. Really hoping the rut kicks into gear. Normally look forward to any day in the woods but really looking forward to Thursday and Friday.


I'm hoping with ya!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Its on out west. I've been to full draw twice this morning on a stud I've never seen before.... can't get him stopped from chasing to shoot him.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Its on out west. I've been to full draw twice this morning on a stud I've never seen before.... can't get him stopped from chasing to shoot him.


Awesome...good luck this a.m.!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Deer are moving but this wind seems to have them spooked had a doe feed 40yds away for 30 min but was real skittish. Ended up spooking and trotted off. No way she smelled me with this stiff breeze out of the north. Hoping maybe something comes by looking for her


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

They're chasing in Coal County. It's so windy thus morning that every deer that has come has been running with they're rails up.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I stayed in this morning due to the rain last night, the county roads get pretty nasty and the last thing I need is a wrecker bill. I am going to hit it hard the next couple of mornings.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Super nice buck, Grey Ghost. Congratulations.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome buck ghost!


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

Shot a doe this morning. Had one doe come running out of the woods right at sunrise. Thought she was being pushed by a buck. Ended up coming and eating 40 yds from me for about 10 minutes. Seemed really skiddish. The next doe came in grunting. That was the first time I've witnessed that. She came in to 20 yds and have me a hard quartering away shot. I hit her a little further back than I would've liked but she dropped dead in her tracks. The best part was that I had a deer down, cleaned, dragged out, and dropped off at the processor by 10:00. Now that's efficient!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Todd, You hunting close to home? I have been seeing a few deer moving out by the lake but haven't been able to get in the right place at the right time yet.

John


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah it's around that same spot I was hunting last year. I took my stuff back to my car and by the time I made it back out to where she fell (20 yards from my stand) there were 2 more doe making there way right past. I waited to see if they had a buck with them but no go. I ended up seeing 5 doe in all. Not one of them being followed by a buck. I'll be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I went to check a cam about 2:45 today and I noticed a large body deer about 150 yards to the east of me across the creek passing through an opening. I checked my cam and noticed he came in about 6:30 this morning. His rack isn't much to brag about, but he is definitely a mature deer that I would love to arrow.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Nothing moving for me tonight. I hunted near Tribbey. SE of Norman 20 miles. Food plot and feeder and I have pictures of deer, turkey and pigs. Tonight seemed like it should have been perfect but nuttin'.

Next......................


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to watch my first chase of the season tonight.

Got in stand around 11:30. Once I got up my tree, the north wind started gusting up to 20 mph. I lasted one hour before I was climbing down and heading back to the truck to get my face mask!

At 3:00, a shooter buck made his way behind me at 45 yards. I had made the decision to let him walk when he suddenly bedded down. He laid there for over an hour before getting up and feeding off.

At 5:20, I noticed a large bodied deer cross a lane 100 yds from me. I kept watching hoping it would turn down the scent trail I had left walking in and head my way. Next thing I know, I'm watching a chase with one of the largest bucks, weight-wise, that I've ever seen. I waited well after dark before sneaking out, but still ended up jumping the two deer up.

Going to sneak back in the morning. I'm hoping that the doe brings him back by but I might've just jumped them out of the county...LOL.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fiend of mine's his brother took a doe that had a antlers up around claremore area yesterday. Man if i took one id be mounting that even if it wasnt very big be a great conversional mount. Ill get pics posted as soon as i get some. 

That like hitting the deer lottery to me.

Missed out going last night wish i had cause work called now i dont get to go this morning and it cold and dead clam. O'well guess ill be waiting till this evening or going in the morning! Cant wait to try some rattling to see if a buck will show up!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I sat a few hours before work and did not see anything, but there a definite signs of chasing by looking at the fresh footprints in the mud. I came across several fresh sets of doe tracks with a set of buck tracks over them.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

This day can't end fast enough, fixing to head out on a 5-6 day solo hunt on my lease in NW OK, can't wait :darkbeer:


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm thinking they are final starting to chase a bit in the central area. last night on the way home around 6:15 I saw a real nice shooter buck coming out to I-240 right at the concrete about to leap into traffic. one of the best bucks I've personally seen in a few years. on my way in to work this morning I saw he made it across I-240, but didn't make it alive. I have only seen does in that area all year until last night. it sucks when you see a nice wall hanger laying in the ditch.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Nothing from the stand this morning but did see 3 dead on the hwy


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

no buck to show for it !!!! but this morning was a beautiful 1!!! wind calm, everything thing coverd in a thick layer of frost ooooh i like these kinda mornings, i just new any minute ole big boys gonna step out!!! but it jus never happend.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a decent buck dogging a doe and grunting this morning. They showed up around 9 and were around for 30 min or so .


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw 7 deer from stand this morning. Some more chasing but mostly young bucks. Headed back out at 2, hoping to catch a glimpse of that big one chasing again.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

went this morning and had 3 does in front of me for 20 minutes.. I just knew a buck would come out but they never did.. I think it ought to be kicking in pretty soon tho. I saw some small bucks on sunday trailing does and my brother said he has seen several bucks chasing.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I ended up sitting all day yesterday. I had the shooter chasing at daylight and couldn't get a shot. Then a lone doe came through a little later. I didn't see another deer until 5PM when a young buck cruised by. 2 does slipped through right before dark. 

This morning I sat a different stand. I watched a few does and then a young buck shadowed one down a trail and then came right under my stand. Saw a couple hogs too. 

I'm done until this weekend...back at work.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Have a few on the camera. The dates are wrong (last week in Oct) but the times are right.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Northern part ok, few days ago had a 120ish 8 running a doe and than a 150ih 12 came out and ran him off to get to her. Then this morning saw a big buck is all I could tell dead in the side of the hwy. also, last night a buddy rattled up a nice 10 pt, deer came in and stopped behind tree at roughly 30 yds and then saw a doe 300 yds away and took off after her. So I would say get out there and you never know when they will get after it in your area.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Shot a coyote earlier today with a fresh calf foot in its mouth.

Seen number of deer this morning. Including a decent buck that I rattled across the field but winded me at about 40 yards

Notice foot in picture


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kill all them yotes Gobbler.....:thumbup:


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Just got settled in the stand. Wind is perfect for me. Hope a big one cruises through looking for a nasty doe.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck to all yall!!! wish I could catch a break and have a saturday like today. Frost and calm. Day Walker that is some great photos of that buck in action.... JBSooner.... great job on the yote'!!!!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Did anyone have any luck tonight? I should be able to get out all weekend and hope to get it done.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Had a spike come in right at 5pm only thing I saw all day. The deer on this public im hunting change patterns daily seems like


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

2 nights in a row for me and nothing seen. Tribbey, OK They are not hitting my food plot or my feeder. I am thinking they may be in the heavy cover eating acorns?

Anybody seeing them in there eating?


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep there hitting the acorns hard up on top of the ridges but I think its still mostly at night


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, it was a really disappointing evening. I thought tonight was the night. November the seventh with great weather and a crescent moon, and the rut just getting started. Sat for 2+ hours and saw one fork horn. Not sure if the does are busted up and locked down or what, but tonight sucked.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

Although I re-injured my rotator cuff a couple of weeks ago and had to hang up the compound for a while, I did manage to stick this brute with a crossbow. He has 16 points, and is currently at the taxidermist.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

mojodrake said:


> Although I re-injured my rotator cuff a couple of weeks ago and had to hang up the compound for a while, I did manage to stick this brute with a crossbow. He has 16 points, and is currently at the taxidermist.


Cool looking buck.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Mojoedrake,, that is one of the best I have seen ,,big congrads to you ...I didn't see crap yesterday,, I had a duck hunters on one side of the fence from me and a guy running a chainsaw on the other ...


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Judging from 'road kill' yesterday morning, 90 miles on I-35, deer aren't moving a lot. Only three carcasses in the ditches. Didn't even see any deer moving and was out in early morning. Going this afternoon anyway, the tree is better than the tube and reruns
!!.


----------



## TrophyStud (Dec 5, 2012)

It was a slow evening yesterday for me but morning/mid-day is where some of the action was but thought for sure they would be moving on a beautiful evening like yesterday.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Mojo, that's a stud. BIG congratulations. Wow... kool left side and awesome right. Super nice!!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Doe with antlers that my friends brother shot the other day. 


Mojo, thats an impressive buck I love bucks with unusual/odd racks.
Congrats!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

MOJO...... can we get a better pic of his right side. That is too wicked! Not that the pic is a bad pic or anything I just would love to see his character on our right side. Congrats to you he is true stud!!!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Congrats MOJO!!!

That is stud buck foesho!!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Pretty good morning I have seen 4 bucks not $4. One shooter at 38 yards two steps and in the clear. One maybe shooter and two dinks. More than I expect with it blowing that it is.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

I went out with my fox pro and 22-250 this morning. I saw a smaller buck chasing this morning, he probably appreciates me clearing the way for him. I did get two coyotes this morning.

For some reason my iPad will only only let me put on picture per post, here's a closer one , I'll make another post and include the story on him.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

After a week of black powder season down here, I switched back to my bow (after killing a pretty nice 11pt on Friday morning with the smoke pole.) I had deer cams out all year on our land and I never got a single picture of that brute, but I had him run a doe thru one of my stands on Sunday morning, but I couldn't get him to stop in an open lane. I watched him for over an hour work that doe throughout the bottom. I passed up a nice 8 that was following behind him as well as a couple of other smaller bucks. Didn't see him again on Sunday. 

I didn't make it out to hunt on Monday, tuesday morning I went back to the same stand. It was a heavy drizzle threatening to downpour. About 730 I had a doe blow out of a thicket and 10 minutes later here he came on her trail. I grunted at him at the first shooting lane to stop him but he ignored me. At the second lane I yelled "hey!" And I mean loudly, that stopped him, he looked down at my blind then back up hill, he wasn't spooked, he was like what was that?? just as he started to lick an overhead limb I stuck one in the boiler room. He was broadside at 43 yards and I hit right where I was aiming. He ran less than 50 yards before piling up. Those Rage crossbow heads sure make a hole.

I already have him at the taxidermist

Btw, less than 10 minutes after I shot him that nice same 8 pt stepped out right in the shooting lane. He wanted that doe but couldn't get her, I recon he now realizes that I promoted him to top dog!!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

that buck is huge!! congrats mojodrake


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow!! What character he has!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Mojo! Great job. What county are you in?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Mojo, That was a southeastern ok buck? Thanks for the pics. man he was a great one. It looks like he was hurt during the early stages of growth. it wouldve ben cool to get him on cam in early juneand july. Congrats man.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Just took 30mg of Dramamine and headed to the tree. I wonder if upchucking my pizza while being seasick might sound like a 'buck roar'? Hope so!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whoa mojo,

That buck has gnarly character glad your doing the mount. With the story behind him make for great conversation piece!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

After upchuck roar don't forget to blow the chunks out of your nose
for a convincing snort wheeze.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

mojodrake said:


> Although I re-injured my rotator cuff a couple of weeks ago and had to hang up the compound for a while, I did manage to stick this brute with a crossbow. He has 16 points, and is currently at the taxidermist.


Nice!!!


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I checked the SD card in the camera near the stand I got him in. I had pictures of him at 1130pm nov 1st, then at 0430 on Sunday which is the day I first saw him. From that point on, he was a regular on the camera until our faithful meeting on Tuesday. Looked to be dogging he same doe the whole time.

I have a couple of good pics of a nice 9 pt too , maybe he will stay in the area and one of my nieces can get a crack at him later this month.

He's a south central buck. I live in Ardmore and hunt in both carter and love counties, he was taken in love county.

Although I killed him with my black power rifle, I've attached a picture of the 11pt I killed nov 1st. I was stoked over him, little did I realize what the furtive held for me.

I've been blessed with a great season so far. While I still have a trip coming up to Arkansas later this month; but I'm pretty sure I'll be hard pressed to top this buck for years to come.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

Okie X said:


> After upchuck roar don't forget to blow the chunks out of your nose
> for a convincing snort wheeze.


It's not funny but I laughed my butt off.

Hope you feel better quick


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I should of brought a kite today.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

GobblerDown said:


> I should of brought a kite today.


Yeah it was a bit breezy this am. I did see a couple of good bucks. I wold have liked to have saw more of the second one. He was only 50 yards but in the brush and I just never could get a good look of his head, but his right side did go past his ear and he had two long tines on the left.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Bought my mom a new PC while my piece of crap is boxed up and going back to the factory.....anyway got a pic of my deer here.

This dude came in with a doe and stayed 40 yds out while she came and hung out under my stand for 5 minutes. This all happened 20 minutes after sunup. Well, she trots back






his direction and he dogs after her and 
sends her running off. So now I'm thinking 'Dang, he is gona go after her.' But nope. He puts his head down and heads straight towards me. At about 10 yds out he puts his nose to the dirt and starts grunting. At 3 yds 
out I get a straight down shot. He does not react to the hit AT ALL. I'm thinking I missed as he walks right next to my tree and stops 6 yds behind me. I'm watching him just stand there and look around and after about 10 seconds I see his back legs start to wobble and he just drops. 

My biggest buck ever.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Very Nice OkieX!!!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice buck okie x.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice buck okie! What part of the state?


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Lake Eufaula area. My parents retired and moved to the lake and I hit the Army Corp lands that surround the lake. 

Heading out at 5am tomorrow morning to hunt the weekend.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Okiex nice deer bro. The swirling winds screwed me this evening had a awesome 150ish main frame 10 with tall tines hang up on me about 80 yards out an wouldnt come any further


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice buck!!!!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats to all who has had deer kills lately! !!!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great buck okie X!


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Good bucks okiex and mojodrake!!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks again everybody.

The truck is warmed up and fixin' to be pointed east.

My hunting partner is running late so he is buying coffee.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Saw 5 does last night, nothing gave me a shot. So far this morning I've had a little spike come in trailing. Seems like a great morning with not much wind


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had two bucks chasing does this morning. Few other deer seen as well. Still in stand. Last one was at about 10:30


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Two does and a spike this morning. Sat through about an hour and a half of rain, but enjoyed the morning. Had several poachers, I mean lease members, hunting from their trucks this morning, but no shots so I guess the deer weren't moving much.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

A one spiked buck about 55yds that needs culled. Head was down and a moving.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good luck fellow hunters I am fixing to be on my way to them there deer woods. Didn't make it this mourning but planning on tonight and the mourning.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I stayed home and went to my 4 yr old's soccer game this morning. So, I put a friend of mine in the stand I saw a big buck from on Wednesday AM. He saw 6 bucks from it this morning! One BIG deer and a couple other that I'm surprised he didn't shoot to be honest. This stand is a bit tough due to limited visibility and shots though so it can be nerve racking!

I'm "guiding" hfranz this afternoon so I'm anxiously awaiting his arrival so I can put him in a blind and get in the stand myself.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck, I'm sure you two will be aiming for the lower 12's if something walks by....

I'm chilling at the house with some friends after being in the woods all day..:beer:


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Shot this yearling doe at 3:15. Got down at 4:30 to track her up and had to shoo the coyotes off her. Sure wish one of those sobs would come by while in a tree!


----------



## rookie (Oct 11, 2013)

wow that blows!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

hate to hear that Ol'Okie.... Okie X that is a great buck!!!!! Congrats to ya. 

Nothing like driving a 45 minutes to a set and as soon as you get daybreak and hear steps in the woods out walks a wild horse. Ran him off and in comes another!!!! Ordered me a plastic judo point for the next encounter with them. Ruined a perfect Nov. set!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Okie X said:


> Bought my mom a new PC while my piece of crap is boxed up and going back to the factory.....anyway got a pic of my deer here.
> 
> This dude came in with a doe and stayed 40 yds out while she came and hung out under my stand for 5 minutes. This all happened 20 minutes after sunup. Well, she trots back
> View attachment 1801363
> ...


Dang it, boy! I gotta find out where you're hunting. I live near Lake Eufaula and have hunted quite a bit of corps land and never saw ANYTHING that even closely resembles that buck!!

Congrats on a nice trophy whitetail!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Okie X said:


> Bought my mom a new PC while my piece of crap is boxed up and going back to the factory.....anyway got a pic of my deer here.
> 
> This dude came in with a doe and stayed 40 yds out while she came and hung out under my stand for 5 minutes. This all happened 20 minutes after sunup. Well, she trots back
> View attachment 1801363
> ...




Dandy buck, will make a nice wall hanger. Congrats. Not hunting this year is tough but I do enjoy seeing the pictures from members here. 
DB


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice buck okieX congrats, my daughter called from NW ok last nite said she saw 5 bucks chasing a doe around yesterday afternoon, said she whatched them for bout half hour, must be some does coming in heat


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh the joys of public land.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Feel you on that tmorelli had many hunt ruined by people just walking around. Plus you'd think there were a thousand deer in the woods with all the runting and rattling goin on during the rut.



Saw a 5pt and 3pt yesterday evening. Even grabbed a short video of the 5pt wallked bout 10yds by me had a lot of chances to take him. But if figure there still a lot of season left. Wouldnt want to end it to soon.

Saw that 3pt following a spike this morning. Thought i heard grunting and chasing but never saw anything could have been other hunters.

About 9 or so two guys came walking in no camo and a bow in hand. Was a little ticked off till i headed out and saw that they were tracking blood so cant be mad bout that.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just two does this morning. Headed back to where I shot the doe yesterday. Hoping to see the 10point that was chasing a doe.

One more week of vacation and then its back to work. Supposed to get in the 20's overnight during the middle of the week.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Back in the stand.... oh wait. I never left.

But the yahoos who walked past me this morning and then sounded like they were building a wooden ladder stand in the dark are back. It sounds like they are putting on an addition. WTH.

Why hang and hunt when you can build and hunt?


----------



## stickman6 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here in southeast Ok had a nice 8 pt chasing a doe pretty hard. They were trucking. That is the first real action I've seen. There has been yearlings chasing but I don't pay any mind to that. Oh I hear pigs.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I've seen several big bucks chasing this past week in McCurtain County. I'm off work for one more week and loving it!


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

We tonight was the first time I have really seen rut activity this year. Had a good 8 chasing and grunting and running off a spike could not seal the deal!


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Had a 8pt come in on a new set I put up today had him broadside at 25yds but that is just outside my comfort zone with trad gear, he got within 12 yds but behind some brush, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a small 6pt chasing a doe just after 2. That was in my pott co spot. Fun to listen to em crashing thru the woods with all the leaves on the ground. Hard to sneak in and out without crunching


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Super nice buck, Okie X. Congratulations. Cool story for sure.

Family circumstances kept me out of the woods this weekend. Land owner called this afternoon and said bucks are going crazy on the property... He saw 2 nice ones chase a doe through his yard yesterday and has witnessed several chases down in the pasture bottom. Other friends seeing similar. Sounds like it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I sat all day except lunch about 715 does were running crazy small bucks chasing. This evening does busted outa the thick stuff flying all over only saw a nice young 8 he will be a stud in a few years. Days total 19 does 7 bucks


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Oh the joys of public land.


A buddy sent me a pic yesterday of a full carcass with the head cut off on corp land, neighboring my private land, the corp is only accessable by boat. Im about to start posting up at the ramp, we've had alot of this kinda crap happening lately, along with my equipment being stolen.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

poachers or headhunters ? :angry:


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Grant county ... several does and 1 1/2 yr old bucks but no big boys. It should be crazy right now but Im not seeing any rut activity.


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw a nice mature 10 this morning. First mature buck I've seen in day light hours. He came out around 7:30 moving pretty quick. Went and worked a scrape and then off he went. I rattled at him and it got his attention but never came in closer than 100 yards. Pretty cool encounter. I've seen this buck the last two years and hopefully I can close in on him this season. He would be a trophy on any piece of property but especially since it's on public. Gonna be spending as much time as possible this week in the woods.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone sitting this morning? I bumped a buck yesterday afternoon, so I decided it was a good day to move my feeder from another piece of property where it was just sitting with no batteries. I got out of bed with a migraine this morning, but I am going to try and sit this afternoon ahead of the cold front.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome bucks guys!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted this morning on my private land. Acorns all over the place. Had a spike cross the fence about 80 yards from me. I grunted a couple times and he circled back and jumped the fence next to me. Filmed him for about five minutes and then he jumped the fence and walked off.

Thirty minutes later, the yearling that I saw Saturday night with her momma before the shooter buck chased them off, walked out by herself. That tells me that the momma is being chased somewhere nearby. 

My uncle drove his four wheeler by my stand at 9:15 so I hollered at him and got down. Gonna head back out at 2:30. Supposed to be warm and the wind is supposed to pick up tonight. According the weather channel, 20 mph winds for in the morning?


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Going to try and get out again this evening as this is the 30 th anniversary of my first bow kill 11/11/83 maybe it will bring me some luck.It was a 180lb 8pt by the way.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i had my target buck chasing a doe around me this morning, pretty sure i could have pulled a shot off but it was to dark to tell for sure if it was him or not, pulled tc pics when i left and sure as crap it was him:angry:


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

Krennen said:


> Anyone sitting this morning? I bumped a buck yesterday afternoon, so I decided it was a good day to move my feeder from another piece of property where it was just sitting with no batteries. I got out of bed with a migraine this morning, but I am going to try and sit this afternoon ahead of the cold front.


im thinking tonite outa be good with this front coming in, good luck to all i,m headed back out.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

this past weekend we had numerous bucks chasing does, several eights, a five a six and a ten all chasing does over the past 3 days. buddy saw a six breed a doe. seems awfully early but what do I know. I think it is safe to say the pre rut is in full swing


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Okie X said:


> Bought my mom a new PC while my piece of crap is boxed up and going back to the factory.....anyway got a pic of my deer here.
> 
> This dude came in with a doe and stayed 40 yds out while she came and hung out under my stand for 5 minutes. This all happened 20 minutes after sunup. Well, she trots back
> View attachment 1801363
> ...



Congrats!!!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got back from hunting northern IL. Eating a BLT... Bacon Lettace Tag. Saw a ton of good deer up there, but man were they unresponsive to calls. Glad to be back in OK where I feel like I have a good chance of getting a deer in range calling him if he happens to be taking the wrong trail.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Okie X said:


> Bought my mom a new PC while my piece of crap is boxed up and going back to the factory.....anyway got a pic of my deer here.
> 
> This dude came in with a doe and stayed 40 yds out while she came and hung out under my stand for 5 minutes. This all happened 20 minutes after sunup. Well, she trots back
> View attachment 1801363
> ...


Nice Okie X,

You said he was directly under you...where was your shot placement?
Can anyone else help me with this?
I assume you went for the spine?


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

How far do you think this deer went with this shot?


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

rattled in a nice 8pt sat morning around 9am. he got to about 12yds before i had an opening to for a clean shot, but bein on the ground, that apparently was a little too close. he busted me making my draw. he didnt blow out of there, but knew something was up. he promptly turned around and walked back down the trail he came in on. sat afternoon watched 3 does feed past me out of range. sun morning had 4 does feed around for about 30min. all in all i'd say it was pretty successful. i was hunting a new piece of property in hughes county and had no idea what to expect.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ba3darcher said:


> this past weekend we had numerous bucks chasing does, several eights, a five a six and a ten all chasing does over the past 3 days. buddy saw a six breed a doe. seems awfully early but what do I know. I think it is safe to say the pre rut is in full swing


I feel the same way. I was shocked when I saw my first chase scene on 11/2....and have then seen high buck activity on every outing since including a mature buck dogging a doe on 11/6. A friend sat one of my stands Saturday and saw 13 bucks....2 mature deer. One was the same deer I saw 11/6. I ended up seeing 3 cruising bucks yesterday but no shooters. I'll be out all day tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

GobblerDown said:


> How far do you think this deer went with this shot?


50 yrds


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

GobblerDown said:


> How far do you think this deer went with this shot?


75yds


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

day walker said:


> 75yds


that's crazy. great shot placement too.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

bowmadness84 said:


> that's crazy. great shot placement too.


I am a novice...just read they can go further if you nail the heart rather than the lungs.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sitting here in an awesome stand in the middle of a stand of huge oaks dropping massive acorns with a perfect wind. Unfortunately I'm covered up in cows and they do not seem like they wanna move off anytime soon. They aren't even the landowners cattle and they found a hole in the fence. They've spooked off one deer already. Thinking I might have to move but I know they will only follow me. As a bonus there was some dude doing some dozer work as I pulled in to my lease.

I'm thinking me and the other guys are gonna have to look for another lease next year. There is no way that all this BS is worth $2000 a year. There is more traffic out here than on public ground. Granted its not other hunters but I can't imagine heavy machinery and trucks going in and out all week attract very many deer.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

GobblerDown said:


> How far do you think this deer went with this shot?


Honestly don't know, but I hope it was toward the truck.:wink:


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

goldeneagle747 said:


> I'm sitting here in an awesome stand in the middle of a stand of huge oaks dropping massive acorns with a perfect wind. Unfortunately I'm covered up in cows and they do not seem like they wanna move off anytime soon. They aren't even the landowners cattle and they found a hole in the fence. They've spooked off one deer already. Thinking I might have to move but I know they will only follow me. As a bonus there was some dude doing some dozer work as I pulled in to my lease.
> 
> I'm thinking me and the other guys are gonna have to look for another lease next year. There is no way that all this BS is worth $2000 a year. There is more traffic out here than on public ground. Granted its not other hunters but I can't imagine heavy machinery and trucks going in and out all week attract very many deer.


as long as the heavy equipment and trucks are in an isolated area and not rolling around over the entire property you should be alright. the cow situation i think i would make the landowner aware of so he might talk to the cattle owner.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Guys I just shot one of the bucks I was after. I caught a twig between me and him and hit back. He ran 30yds and just stood there. Then walked another 30 and I'm assuming bedded. Was kind of hard to see because he walked behind a tree but didn't come from behind it. He was hunched up real bad and limping hard. I'm terrified to get down with him so close. I know if I leave him he'll prob be dead right there.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

And after all my venting too. He split the cows to come in.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Get out of there as quietly as you can. Don't get any closer than you are now and go back in the morning.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

pulled the camera card this evening had this feller in the area


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I backed out and am back at the house. Forecast is calling for rain around 10-11. Got a buddy coming out to help look late tonight. Planned on morning after the shot and watching him slowly walk away hunched up and bed up. With the rain though I'm gonna look for him around 930 tonight.

I shot him at 430 so I'm hoping five hours and he'll be done. Still unsure of the hit but his reaction makes me think liver and possibly gut. He was quartering away so I'm thinking I definitely caught liver.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Id wait a little longer the buck i shot was liver and gut shot at 9am backed out and came [email protected] 3pm he was still alive bumped him twice stalking him would get about 20-25yds but in the thicket i never could get a clear shot before he busted me. He never went far, was still bleeding good. I hated to back out again but new if i kept going i was gonna push to much and never recover him.


Ended up finding him dead the following morning in like 15mins almost exactly were i last seen him.

Goldeneagle747,

Good luck get us some pic when you recover him.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a nice big body buck chasing a doe at 330pm then he finally run her outta the thicket about 515pm. Never had a chance at a shot. It was exciting to watch him dog that doe tho. Wish i could have at least got a video of it. 

Cant wait for the cold weather in the morning hopeful wont be working and get to hunt.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks rhino. I called the buck in with the horns and a grunt tube. I was actually hoping to just get the cows to move off with noise. Not ten minutes prior to him coming in I had got down to run them off. Was on archeytalk when I heard leaves crunching and assumed it was the cows still wandering around. When I looked up I was shocked to see him coming in looking for the source of the rattling.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

7 hours in a tree today...saw a forked horn. Sad to say that I was happy to see him. He almost got a DN, but he took one wrong turn (right for him I guess). No hint of rut activity in my area. IDK what is going on.


----------



## SoonerStatesman (Oct 1, 2013)

So this is my first year really deer hunting and it looks like I wont be able to start until after this semester ends. From about the second week of December to the end of the season ill be free to hunt pretty much every day. Will this be POST rut in Oklahoma? What kind of calling and strategies should I use? 

Sorry if this isn't the right place for this


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Got blanked tonight. Both weather channel and accuweather said southwest winds so I hunted a spot perfect for that wind. Fifteen minutes after getting in the tree, wind came out of east and stayed that way til dark. A group of deer winded me at five. Sounded like at least three deer blowing. Going to go into work tomorrow for a half day, just to break my bad luck plus we're supposed to have 20mph winds.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good luck finding the buck!

Also, as for the question, if you were in ground blind, I'd say 75 yards. Less than 20 foot in a tree, 150 yards. Over twenty feet, maybe mile?(assuming 20 yard distance)


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I shot that buck this morning 11 yards from a ground blind, broadside. He went 500 yards. First 50 yards blood everywhere. Last 75 yards quite abit of blood. End between almost none.


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

goldeneagle747 said:


> . Granted its not other hunters but I can't imagine heavy machinery and trucks going in and out all week attract very many deer.


You would be surprised at how much commotion deer will put up with as long as they don't see a threat from it. I killed that big buck of mine right after he had crossed a 10 acre tract that my FIl is clearing with his trac hole. I see deer in it all the time, they will walk right by the equipment and burn piles like they ain't there.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

SoonerStatesman said:


> So this is my first year really deer hunting and it looks like I wont be able to start until after this semester ends. From about the second week of December to the end of the season ill be free to hunt pretty much every day. Will this be POST rut in Oklahoma? What kind of calling and strategies should I use?
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the right place for this



There might be a few does still cycling in maybe some yearlings. So you could see a small amout of rutting actives. But the last few years i have seen bucks fight all the way into feb. so you never know for sure. As for calling or rattling i dont do a lot.

I would find good food sources as it should be harder to find food by december if we have a more normal winter. Look for travel routes to and from the food sources to bedding area. 

The last month of bow season in Oklahoma has been my favorite time to hunt cold and sometimes snow! 

Good luck!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Found him. He was still alive and had to put another shot on him. Only shot I had was the back of his head. Definitely not ideal for a follow up but was perfect right behind the ear while he faced away. Original shot was almost perfect but I'm assuming the near leg was back at the shot because I hit the bone dead center and got zero penetration. Was shooting killzones and the head was destroyed. Deer would have lived with just a broken leg but I didn't know this until I retrieved him from the creek.

He was sitting on a steep bank right on a creek. At the shot he went nuts and fell in the water. I went out and got him. Water up to my waist and it was freezing cold. 

He's my biggest buck so far and I'm pumped. I'll get better pics in the morning. For now I'm worn out and ready to catch some sleep.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice buck congrats and glad you found him,
i didnt see crap last nite, figured it would be a great nite with this front coming in,,
COPPERHEAD'S yes there still out sumbeech came in my doublebull blind, he was only bout 16in long, i looked down n thought where did that braided rope come from? dang near reached to pick it up!!! then it moved, i bought shat myself. i poked at him with my arrow in he struck at it then finaly went back out through a small whole


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

"He's my biggest buck so far and I'm pumped. I'll get better pics in the morning. For now I'm worn out and ready to catch some sleep."

Great deer Goldeneagle747, congrats!


----------



## grnorthcutt (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a buck I was able to kill on October 29 during muzzle loading season. It sure does pay off using a bow sometimes instead of a gun. I was able to shoot this deer at 50 yards when we was about to check a scrap. For more pictures and upcoming video please go to my facebook page and stay tuned! www.facebook.com/beatdownhunts1


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Good job on the recovery goldeneagle. 

Nice buck!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Guys I got a quick question iv only lived and hunted here for 2years now. Up til this year I thought it was like Georgia here that if you only killed one buck you could kill another up to the end of season with your bow now im being told you can't when gun season goes out its doe only is that true ? Also activity in my area has picked up in the last week greatly , had some great incounters with bucks shot a doe sat night head to the stand soon as im off


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

Duckman89 said:


> Guys I got a quick question iv only lived and hunted here for 2years now. Up til this year I thought it was like Georgia here that if you only killed one buck you could kill another up to the end of season with your bow now im being told you can't when gun season goes out its doe only is that true ? Also activity in my area has picked up in the last week greatly , had some great incounters with bucks shot a doe sat night head to the stand soon as im off


This is not true,
your limit is 6 deer with no more than 2 being antlered. Archery season runs 10/1-1/15 and is open to both antlered and antlerless the entire time.
So yes you can still shoot a buck if you have a antlered tag left up until end of season(Jan 15).


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

6 deer limit no mater how you get it.

2 buck limit. You can take all does if you want.

But the rules for rifle season are different. Have to buy Doe
or Buck tag and can only take does on doe days. Each area 
is different so you need to check reg. book.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I am in a bad slump. It peaked this morning with maybe the one thing that is worse than not seeing any deer. I was very comfortable in the stand this a.m. and planning on sitting til lunch. Love the IWOM! Anyway, at 9:15 I hear something running and I reach for my bow assuming it will be a doe getting chased. Of course not, it is 2 pit bulls running wild from the neighbors property. Maybe pit bull taste as good as venison, I am thinking. I called one into shooting range but too many trees in the way. 

I pulled 5 camera cards today and yesterday at 3 locations on feeders and food plots and in a week I had about 50 pics total and most of those are squirrels or crows. I can say without a doubt that the deer are hitting something besides feeders. Maybe time to get on a ridge and see what is happening. In and around Norman.

Back out later today. Gotta play thru the pain of this slump.

JP


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Godoe I can tell you that I have found a good stand of burr oaks that are just recently dropping. When I shot my buck yesterday it sounded like someone dropping softballs out of the trees. There is a wheat field a couple hundred yards away on the neighbors property that I could see from my stand and I have yet to see anything feeding in it. I'm always looking to see if a buck comes out in it so I can try and call to it. Didn't know the wheat was there until the leaves started to fall.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Found him. He was still alive and had to put another shot on him. Only shot I had was the back of his head. Definitely not ideal for a follow up but was perfect right behind the ear while he faced away. Original shot was almost perfect but I'm assuming the near leg was back at the shot because I hit the bone dead center and got zero penetration. Was shooting killzones and the head was destroyed. Deer would have lived with just a broken leg but I didn't know this until I retrieved him from the creek.
> 
> He was sitting on a steep bank right on a creek. At the shot he went nuts and fell in the water. I went out and got him. Water up to my waist and it was freezing cold.
> 
> He's my biggest buck so far and I'm pumped. I'll get better pics in the morning. For now I'm worn out and ready to catch some sleep.



Glad you recovered him goldeneagle747!
Congrats on the great buck!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks rhino. Hated that I had to shoot him again especially with the only shot that was offered. Glad I did tho because although I believe he could have lived with the wound it would have tore me up to not know what happened.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Almost forgot as promised here is a better pic of him. If you look hard you can see on the leg where the original shot hit. Had the arrow not stopped it would have been a perfect shot and not back like originally thought.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

corbinlee said:


> This is not true,
> your limit is 6 deer with no more than 2 being antlered. Archery season runs 10/1-1/15 and is open to both antlered and antlerless the entire time.
> So yes you can still shoot a buck if you have a antlered tag left up until end of season(Jan 15).


Just had to double check and you are right. It used to be antlerless only from Jan. 1-15. But not any more. 

One more thing though. Deer taken Jan. 1-15 count toward your 2014 limit. So technically you could take six by Dec. 31 and take more after that but that would limit what you take next fall.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Colberjs said:


> Just had to double check and you are right. It used to be antlerless only from Jan. 1-15. But not any more.
> 
> One more thing though. Deer taken Jan. 1-15 count toward your 2014 limit. So technically you could take six by Dec. 31 and take more after that but that would limit what you take next fall.



Incorrect, deer taken Jan 1-15 count towards your 2013 limit.

_The combined season limit for deer archery, youth deer gun, deer muzzleloader and deer gun seasons is no more than six deer per individual. This limit may include no more than two antlered deer.

Deer taken by a hunter participating in Holiday Antlerless Deer Gun season or controlled hunts are not included in the hunter’s combined season limit.

Deer taken during Jan. 1-15, 2014, count toward the 2013 bag limit._


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man thats a lot better buck than i originally thought he was goldeneagle747!

Yeah the not knowing would kill me to . thats why i didn't want to push to hard and backed out. Then waited till the following day to go back and look again. 

Its a tuff call to trying searching or back out but when in doubt about the shot wait longer and back out if at all possible. I took a risk when i came back 5hrs later to track my deer and bumped him up. Then stalked him but lucky for me he wasnt runnin off just walkin 20-30yds then stopping. Otherwise i should backed out and waited him out again.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Almost forgot as promised here is a better pic of him. If you look hard you can see on the leg where the original shot hit. Had the arrow not stopped it would have been a perfect shot and not back like originally thought.


Congrats...nice buck! Glad it all worked out


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

From the ODWC website,

Combined Season Limit
The combined season limit for deer archery, youth deer gun, deer muzzleloader and deer gun seasons is no more than six deer per individual. This limit may include no more than two antlered deer.

Deer taken by a hunter participating in Holiday Antlerless Deer Gun season or controlled hunts are not included in the hunter’s combined season limit.

Deer taken during Jan. 1-15, 2014, count toward the 2013 bag limit.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

Krennen said:


> Incorrect, deer taken Jan 1-15 count towards your 2013 limit.
> 
> _The combined season limit for deer archery, youth deer gun, deer muzzleloader and deer gun seasons is no more than six deer per individual. This limit may include no more than two antlered deer.
> 
> ...


krennen is correct jus read the regs:thumbs_up


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Almost forgot as promised here is a better pic of him. If you look hard you can see on the leg where the original shot hit. Had the arrow not stopped it would have been a perfect shot and not back like originally thought.


Great Job GoldenEagle! He looks much bigger in the pic with you.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Some good OK Bucks hitting the dirt. I get to hunt the next 3 mornings and Sat afternoon.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw a couple does yesterday afternoon and I had a little forky give me a 20yd chip shot, but I let him walk. I checked my camera and had 426 videos, 400 of racoons that camped my feeder from 11:30pm until 4:30 the next morning:angry: but once the sun came up the chasing started. I got several good videos of young bucks chasing does yesterday morning on camera, no mature bucks yet though.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Quiet morning for me. This is the first sit since 11/1 that I haven't seen a buck. Just one doe came through at 930. 

Back at it as soon as my ozonics battery charges.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Got out late this morning around 11 wasnt in stand an hour an had 6 does come through stood for the next hour waiting for a buck to come behind them never happend hoping this evening will bring goof


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Forgot to post about Saturday. I was in SE Oklahoma pulling chips and we saw a nice 8 pointer chasing a doe. Moments later a small 8 pointer comes down the road just like a beagle trailing a rabbit. He came within 15 yards of the truck and didn't care what or who we were. He was just looking for some tail.

I just now have two mature bucks on camera that have showed up. Due to their unique horns, I've seen them grow for a couple of years. Looks like they are finally able to be taken. Hopefully. 

Bruiser:








Longhorn:


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Krennen said:


> Incorrect, deer taken Jan 1-15 count towards your 2013 limit.
> 
> _The combined season limit for deer archery, youth deer gun, deer muzzleloader and deer gun seasons is no more than six deer per individual. This limit may include no more than two antlered deer.
> 
> ...


Dad-gum!!!! I was wrong again. That's twice in one day. That's a record for me!!

Sorry. Don't know how I misread that.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

In the woods today at 3 sitting a new stand about 3/4 of the way up a ridge in the thicker timber. A nice buck came by at 4:30. I grunted and he stopped out of range and stood there for 3 minutes. Then he and I both heard a deer running in the leaf litter about 150 yds away. He trotted over to see what it was. 5 minutes later a smaller buck comes by me from the direction the bigger buck had gone. He probably got run off of his girlfriend. They are seeking pretty hard.

Tribbey, OK

Hey Todd, Did I see your truck out today about 1:30? Any action in there?

John


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

BBD i finaly got it done tonite, killed my target buck at 5:20,,, ill post pics tommorow i,m beat after dragging him out with 1 arm in a sling, he,ll go mid to high 140s as a 9pt 21inch inside spread, he was doggin a doe hard for a hour before i shot him, so some of these does are coming into estrus,


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats tc waitin on some pics. 

Have to work tomorrow but I am off Thursday and Friday. So hopefully I get in on the action of a BBD


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Didn't see a single deer this evening. First time this month. Hoping tomorrow is better. I'm going to hit a stand that has only been hunted twice this year.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Put up a new stand along creek bottom between two ridges...big buck crossed the creek 50 yards from me going down one ridge and up the other. Kinda excited and kinda bummed...I don't know if I should move my stand to get closer or just hope he comes down my way. Its super thick down where he crossed...confused!!!

help appreciated...by the way...where he came from I've seen big cedars rubbed something fierce...about 4 of them within 30 yards...thinking thats his domain.


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

John, 

I hunted both this morning and the afternoon. I only saw one doe during the morning sit and then I saw 2 doe and 3 young bucks this afternoon. They were all out cruising looking for the ladies. I didn't see any chasing. I'm kinda kicking myself because I hunted a stand and the wind was all wrong. I didn't get busted but they were acting all antsy. I'm gonna be about again tomorrow probably morning and evening. We'll see how the hard freeze affects their movement.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

didnt see a single deer on stand this evening first time on this stand i havnt seen anything in the evening. not sure if its because of the moon or what


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

SoonerStatesman said:


> So this is my first year really deer hunting and it looks like I wont be able to start until after this semester ends. From about the second week of December to the end of the season ill be free to hunt pretty much every day. Will this be POST rut in Oklahoma? What kind of calling and strategies should I use?
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the right place for this


Probably hunt food in late December, early January. I'm raking up acorns out of the yard and storing them in burlap bags for late season. Never done this before, but don't see why it won't work. Best wishes for success.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw a small 8pt this even bout 430 that ive got on trail cam. He looked antsy not sure if it was me or something else. 

Think right after dark heard some come in but never could see to tell for sure. With this moon heck i can walk to my stand with no light. Gonna be a lot of movement at night i think.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Three deer last night. Fixing to head out. I've got a penguin tag and I'm gonna use it!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Headed to a new stand this mornin noone has been in the area sense I hung it two weeks ago should be good


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck this morning temp shows 18dg here in the sw i,m sure its colder up north


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

23 on my dash here around tulsa


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

They was rolling earlier, 2 does came through early, followed by a mature buck with crazy rack, high and tight no shot, young 4 pt about 5 mins later then a good 8 that I Prolly shouldve of taken the shot but first impression said let him go so... Good movement thus far


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

I've seen 8 doe this morning so far. 3 different groups and not a single buck with them.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

I posted pic n story of my OK buck in crossbow section, thread title is,,, 11-12-13 BBD


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

18* felt colder yesterday morning with the wind blown so hard. 

At 820 saw 2 doe and 2 other deer following a spike buck, i take it the other was another small buck. Would have taken one of the doe had they gave me a shot.

Looks like I maybe working tonight but hopefully be back out in the morning.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tc, 

U got a link for it?


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry rhino i dunno how to link it,,


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

What part of OK?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I found it great story behind that buck Tc!

That thing makes all my bucks look like babies.
Congrats to you on your successful hunt!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome Kiowa Co buck, TC. I grew up out there at Gotebo. You got ya a big one there. Congratulations.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

tpetersen said:


> What part of OK?


sw ok


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

tc2506 thats a great buck


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

that's a great buck TC, congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Great buck, TC!

Saw 9 from stand this morning. Two good bucks but no shots. Was going to shoot a doe but no shots there either.

Headed back out one. Got two spots I'm hunting. In the evenings, I'm hunting an oak flat surrounded by pine thickets on three sides. In the mornings, I'm hunting a pine plantation.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Whatabuck Tc!

Congrats!


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Hard to follow TC's buck but I finally made it happen yesterday afternoon. Got in the stand at about 10:30 AM knowing that this particular buck had been moving mid day. I had a trail cam pic of him on Sunday at 2:00pm. I was planning on sitting the rest of the day. At about 11:15 a doe and her buck fawn walked right under me. At about 12:00pm a small fork horn came through from the same direction. At 1:00 PM I was in the process of digging my Arctic Shield boot covers out of my pack when I noticed this buck coming from the same direction and moving fast. I grabbed my bow and barely had enough time to range the spot where I thought he was going to walk. It was 32 yards to one small opening where he would walk past. As soon as he hit the small shooting lane I bleated and he stopped perfect. At my release he took a step and I hit him too far back. I knew it when it hit him. I waited for a little while and found my arrow. I marked the spot with my water bottle and backed out. I decided to leave him over night, hoping the coyotes would not get him moving. I came back this morning and took up the barely visible blood trail. I mean blood was almost non existent. It took me and hour and a half to go 50 yds. I stayed with it and after 250 more yds. I found him in his first and last bed. He is the buck that I have been looking for since October 1 when I got the first photo of him. He was pretty hard earned and I'm proud of him.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Great bucks guys! Love the stories.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Great buck Day Walker, congrats!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

thats a great buck okbowman congrats!!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Great bucks, tc2506 and okbowman!!!!!


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Nice bucks everyone! What rut phases are everyone seeing? i plan on hunting this weekend and hope to see some rut activity.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not sure what phase but up until yesterday all I've been seeing is young bucks cruising. While searching for my buck this morning there were running buck tracks on every foot of ground I covered. I think they are doing a lot of chasing at night where I'm at.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i think theres a few does coming in, my buck had been following a doe around since monday morning, last night he was herding her hard for a hour before i shot him, if the weather stays cool i,m betting this weekend or early next week it,ll be going strong. tonight right before dark i was driving around n saw a nice 8 following 3 does he was probly 50yds behind them heading toward a wheat field


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice bucks guys. I was hunting this afternoon and had a nubbin buck chasing a young doe. They must of ran back and forth in the holler from 10 to 11. Once they finally ran over the hill I hit the horns and had a decent 8 point come in. I was debating on shooting him and then he bolted over the hill and made up my mind for me. I sure would of shot the nubbin buck if he would of ever stopped.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okbowman said:


> Hard to follow TC's buck but I finally made it happen yesterday afternoon. Got in the stand at about 10:30 AM knowing that this particular buck had been moving mid day. I had a trail cam pic of him on Sunday at 2:00pm. I was planning on sitting the rest of the day. At about 11:15 a doe and her buck fawn walked right under me. At about 12:00pm a small fork horn came through from the same direction. At 1:00 PM I was in the process of digging my Arctic Shield boot covers out of my pack when I noticed this buck coming from the same direction and moving fast. I grabbed my bow and barely had enough time to range the spot where I thought he was going to walk. It was 32 yards to one small opening where he would walk past. As soon as he hit the small shooting lane I bleated and he stopped perfect. At my release he took a step and I hit him too far back. I knew it when it hit him. I waited for a little while and found my arrow. I marked the spot with my water bottle and backed out. I decided to leave him over night, hoping the coyotes would not get him moving. I came back this morning and took up the barely visible blood trail. I mean blood was almost non existent. It took me and hour and a half to go 50 yds. I stayed with it and after 250 more yds. I found him in his first and last bed. He is the buck that I have been looking for since October 1 when I got the first photo of him. He was pretty hard earned and I'm proud of him.
> View attachment 1805041


Nice buck for sure. Congrats.
DB


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Putting my tent up at MCAAP tonight!!


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks DB. Can't wait for your photos next season. No telling what you're going to come up with after giving them a break for a year.


Daniel Boone said:


> Nice buck for sure. Congrats.
> DB


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Great deer okbowman. 

Pretty rack.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

One little spike is all I seen this evening in my honey hole guess this moon has them moving on the ridges at night


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Great buck, OKbowman. Sounds like you are a lot better tracker than me. Glad you found him. Big Congratulations.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Colberjs said:


> Putting my tent up at MCAAP tonight!!


Sounds like you got drawn the right weekend. Hope the big ones are moving. I've hunted boggy the past 2 years with no luck at all. Hope you do some good. It's a lot of fun up there.


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

Any reports this morning? I wasn't able to get out. Gonna try to make it this evening.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Goldeneagle.. that is a good buck. Sure am glad that you never gave up to find your harvest. As hunters we all owe it to the animal to make sure that we take care of the kill or the wonded.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

OKbowman and TC those are good oklahoman bow kills congrats to both of you


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

okbowman said:


> Hard to follow TC's buck but I finally made it happen yesterday afternoon. Got in the stand at about 10:30 AM knowing that this particular buck had been moving mid day. I had a trail cam pic of him on Sunday at 2:00pm. I was planning on sitting the rest of the day. At about 11:15 a doe and her buck fawn walked right under me. At about 12:00pm a small fork horn came through from the same direction. At 1:00 PM I was in the process of digging my Arctic Shield boot covers out of my pack when I noticed this buck coming from the same direction and moving fast. I grabbed my bow and barely had enough time to range the spot where I thought he was going to walk. It was 32 yards to one small opening where he would walk past. As soon as he hit the small shooting lane I bleated and he stopped perfect. At my release he took a step and I hit him too far back. I knew it when it hit him. I waited for a little while and found my arrow. I marked the spot with my water bottle and backed out. I decided to leave him over night, hoping the coyotes would not get him moving. I came back this morning and took up the barely visible blood trail. I mean blood was almost non existent. It took me and hour and a half to go 50 yds. I stayed with it and after 250 more yds. I found him in his first and last bed. He is the buck that I have been looking for since October 1 when I got the first photo of him. He was pretty hard earned and I'm proud of him.
> View attachment 1805041


That's a good buck for sure.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats okbowman! that's a great buck!


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Love those Oklahoma Bucks! Congrats


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

checked the camera and this boy was on here. Passed a decent 9 this mourning and also seen a spike. Now if the deer in the pic shows back up


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i saw pics today of a mulie and whitetail locked up together up in NW ok, the whitetail was dead already n story goes they cut the muleys rack and let him go


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw 11 deer from stand this morning. Two chases and one shooter buck. After rifle season, I'm gonna have to do some doe exterminating. Got seven that I see daily and think five would be a better number! LOL


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Welp had the target buck in front off me at 40yds and he never offered anything but a straight on shot. So he lives another day. Better hope he don't make a mistake and turn broadside man had the ole blood a pumping. Good to finally see something worth shootin


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I shot a "city limits" deer at 5:30pm today. Thought it was a big ole doe but turned out to be a buck with 2.5 inch spikes. They looked like upside down golf tees. Could not see them at 25 yds in the diming light. Tracked him about 100 yds. Field dressed, checked in and given to a buddy that was starving for some venison.

It was the only deer I saw and he was coming to eat acorns under a big Shumard Oak. I had a tree seat strapped to a cedar and my feet on the ground on the backside of a pond dam with some cut cedars in front of me as screening. If feels good to get something down and from the ground makes it even better.

Next...............................


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Got this one from the ground on public land on Nov. 8th. He was a 10 with good mass. I'm real happy with him.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Lovin that Oklahoma ******* deer dolly.  Whatever it takes.......................I think you need to upgrade those wheels!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

GoDoe said:


> Lovin that Oklahoma ******* deer dolly.  Whatever it takes.......................I think you need to upgrade those wheels!


Lol. With bigger wheels it woulda worked great. Those wheels not so much...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

jeffreyhu said:


> Lol. With bigger wheels it woulda worked great. Those wheels not so much...


A trip to harbor freight and your good to go.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Anyone starting to see bucks during the day?


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice Buck Jeffrey!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL!!!!!! I have seen everything..... only thing that would make that deer hauler a little more redneckish is "DuckTape". congrats on the public land buck. Buddy that has hunted all week said that most bucks are around our neck of the woods are with does bedded up. He seems to think the are on lockdown! Full moon coming up guys whatcha think.... is this going to get them stirred up abit more?


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

Buckhavoc said:


> LOL!!!!!! I have seen everything..... only thing that would make that deer hauler a little more redneckish is "DuckTape". congrats on the public land buck. Buddy that has hunted all week said that most bucks are around our neck of the woods are with does bedded up. He seems to think the are on lockdown! Full moon coming up guys whatcha think.... is this going to get them stirred up abit more?


 I sure hope so!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sat through 4 hours of rain this morning trying to catch a deer cruising. All I got was a bad case of the chills. Kept checking the radar from my treestand but the Weather channel app never would show a rain cloud over my area?

Unfortunately, this weekend marks the end of the my two week vacation and thanks to coyotes and bad luck, I don't have anything to show for it. Maybe this weekend my luck will change.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Took this one in SW OK this morning at 7:45. Saw him headed north about 200 yds away. Grunted at him and he turned and came to me. 12 yds slightly quartering away. Perfectly center punched his heart.... First time I've done that. He isn't huge but he looks identical to last year so I assumed he wasn't going to get any better. 2nd archery buck for me ever... First was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

RCDuck thats a good one.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

RCduck that's a nice one. Wish I'd see a nice one sitting in the stand so the ole hoyt and black eagles could eat


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

For what it's worth, in SW OK the bucks are chasing a little, but responding instantly to grunts and rattling.


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

wildman80 said:


> RCduck that's a nice one. Wish I'd see a nice one sitting in the stand so the ole hoyt and black eagles could eat


Funny.... Hoyt and Black Eagle Carnivores for me too.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes sir black eagle carnivores are what I shoot. They seem to be the toughest arrow I have shot yet. Matched with the carbon element they are smoking fast and waiting to eat


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess by AT standards I'm shooting an antique...'09 Alphamax.... I do have my eye on a carbon Spyder 34 if I can convince Santa that I've been good enough.


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

The new carbon spyders are nice. I have shot the 30. Waiting on one of the turbos to come in so I can try it out.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

RCDuck said:


> I guess by AT standards I'm shooting an antique...'09 Alphamax.... I do have my eye on a carbon Spyder 34 if I can convince Santa that I've been good enough.


I never have a problem with Santa, it's always Mrs Claus that gives me fits.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

The carbon bows are nice ill prob end up pickin up a good used 13


----------



## MTquivers (Dec 12, 2008)

So I bought some land in OK and came out to hunt it with my son for the first time. I killed this nice 8 point and my son shot a doe. This was my sons 7th deer with a bow at age 10 so that was cool. Had several close calls on bucks for him but no luck. Acorns on the ground everywhere and deer movement was slower than I expected. Very little rut activity as well. When is the peak of the rut around Tulsa?


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I beleive its probably going to peak around the first week of rifle


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

4-5 days after the full moon....aka freaking rifle opener. As a public land hunter whose passed countless up-and-comers with a couple close calls on studs but no tag filled, I'm sick about it. I may just ride back and forth around the parking areas and see all the nice 2.5 year old bucks being loaded up.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with you tony I dont know how many deer I have let walk this last 11 days on vacation just to know there going to get blasted in a week or so


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

im not gonna get too excited just yet as we all know how oklahoma weather can be but the weatherman just said "snow" possible next week starting toward end of next week. lol who am i kidding next week cant get here fast enough :tongue:


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah man nothing burns me up more than when people go hunting legally and shoot deer that make them happy


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

blazeC2 said:


> Yeah man nothing burns me up more than when people go hunting legally and shoot deer that make them happy


That's their business. Mine is mine. But, I think you are misunderstanding. My gripe is that OK rifle season is set for the rut....and the license/tagging system, low density of enforcement, 2 bucks (+draw hunts).... all pile up to make our big buck reality much less than our potential.

Again as a public land hunter, I am effectively barred from my favorite spots during gun season due to my own unwillingness to deal with the orange army (for safety and constant tromping of the woods ruining it for everyone).


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tony, I agree.

I don't feel safe on my own land sometimes.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The orange army has ruined many hunts for me but also think it has helped me too. With all that activity the deer will be moving to get away. I find that the places i hunt tend to be alley ways for escape with few people hunt there. I have taken the last three bucks on public land and during gun or muzzleloader season. Which have been my biggest bucks so far.

My biggest concern is that people will bring centerfire rifles on none centerfire rifle areas. Which is dangerous do to being close to residential areas. I live right next to it and had people firing toward my house. So i might be safer in a tree in the wood lol.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats to you and your son mtquivers


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

,,,Yes.....congrats to you and your son mtquivers...That is amazing he has taken that many deer..

I understand both sides of the, if it is brown its down thing /public land /gun during rut thing .But, it is called Deer Hunting and there is way more gun hunters lobby for what they want etc....A few of my spots get messed up for me anyway by duck hunters...And me personally I would rather shoot a doe as a small buck...But, we all have too share .I guess,,Does the Bow Council do any good...


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Blow blow Seminole wind blow like u have never blown before. That is what I am experiencing lol. Good luck fellow hunters maybe ole rack daddy walks out today.


----------



## ccy333 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just saw a squirrel with a safety harness on!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I hope the gunners keep slaughtering all the 2.5 year old bucks. 

I don't want Oklahoma to become no big buck state.

Because if it does you really will be in here *****ing about no place to hunt.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

ccy333 said:


> I just saw a squirrel with a safety harness on!


The ones I have around me have taken to using leaves as kites. It really is quite a show.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol ateast y'all r seeing something for me about 10 birds and a song dog that was out of range. 40mph wind and a light drizzle makes for a miserable sit but can't kill anything from the easy chair at home


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

MTquivers said:


> So I bought some land in OK and came out to hunt it with my son for the first time. I killed this nice 8 point and my son shot a doe... Very little rut activity as well. When is the peak of the rut around Tulsa?


I've been doing this for a long time and I've kept loose records for a number of years. I also live 60 miles east of Tulsa right around the Cherokee, Adair, Delaware Co. area. As far as dates look for around the 17-21 for it to peak and the 3rd quarter of the moon always seems best to me. In other words I expect next week, and I've taken every morning off work....:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

RCDuck... we hunting with in the same camp. Hoyt AlphaMax32. Get in the Spyder sometime this spring!



RCDuck said:


> I guess by AT standards I'm shooting an antique...'09 Alphamax.... I do have my eye on a carbon Spyder 34 if I can convince Santa that I've been good enough.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Guy killed an incredible 170" 15 point yesterday down here at McAlester. Total of seven P&Y deer killed here yesterday. Necks were swole up something fierce!!!

Today.....wind like you wouldn't believe. Any fellow Okies got any advice for finding/killing deer in the wind?


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

Buckhavoc said:


> RCDuck... we hunting with in the same camp. Hoyt AlphaMax32. Get in the Spyder sometime this spring!


You can add me to the 09 alphamax club.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a decent 8 that was really big bodied running two does this morning about 7:45. Neck was swollen up. Have more bucks (different ones) on cam this week than I have all year! The big guy showed back up too. I'm stoked. Good luck to all and congrats to those who already have em down!


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

> wind like you wouldn't believe. Any fellow Okies got any advice for finding/killing deer in the wind?


Still hunt and glass any draw or cedar thickets for bedded deer, killed my best buck laid up behind a pool dam to get out of the wind.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

So my wife will be giving birth to my son next Tuesday and the Rut is kicking in........
.....nothing I can really do......I mean _SHE's_ the one having the baby......
..in all the old westerns I've ever seen the men just get told to bring boiling water
and then get shoooed away by the midwife.....

Anybody got any advice on how to break it to my wife that I'm going to be hunting next week?

:wink:


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Tell her love you hunny but its the rut an its my crack if u need me have sombody call


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

If it is your first child, just go ahead and post your stuff on Craigslist now! If it is a second or third and you have an angel of a wife you might get by with it, but my money is on sucking it up and planning on the late part of the season as your fallback plan.


----------



## dieseldave (Sep 22, 2012)

My biggest buck with a bow. Hit him at 15 yards through the top of the heart and some of the lungs. He didn't go more than 40 yards before falling over.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Okie I think not being there for the birth of your son might cause some backlash future rut hunts. I think your best bet is the late season and abstinence 9 months before the rut next year.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah you had better be there for her or it might be your last rut when she gets back on her feet. you will have plenty of days to hunt. 

How bout that. Dedicated to my job and profession and didn't take off not one day this last week when temps were in the 40's and the day that I do get to hunt its nearly 80 degrees out. Didn't see one single deer!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Okie X said:


> So my wife will be giving birth to my son next Tuesday and the Rut is kicking in........
> .....nothing I can really do......I mean _SHE's_ the one having the baby......
> ..in all the old westerns I've ever seen the men just get told to bring boiling water
> and then get shoooed away by the midwife.....
> ...



No deer hunt worth missing the birth of your son. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MTquivers said:


> So I bought some land in OK and came out to hunt it with my son for the first time. I killed this nice 8 point and my son shot a doe. This was my sons 7th deer with a bow at age 10 so that was cool. Had several close calls on bucks for him but no luck. Acorns on the ground everywhere and deer movement was slower than I expected. Very little rut activity as well. When is the peak of the rut around Tulsa?
> View attachment 1806565
> 
> View attachment 1806567
> ...



Congrats on making memory's for a lifetime. Good looking smile on your son.
DB


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Congrats dieseldave. What part of the state you in?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Got this guy yesterday evening. 

Had a buddy in town from Idaho. Decided to take him out and try to put him on some deer. I only had two stands up, so I sat in one, and he sat in the other yesterday morning. I had a spike buck, 4 does and a mature 6 pointer walk through that morning, while my buddy did not see anything other than a squirrel. 

So that evening, as we were leaving the truck for our evening hunt, we agreed to switch stands. I was hoping he'd see some of the deer that I did that same morning. WEEEELLLL, when I get to the stand that he had sat in that morning, this guys walks out at 10 yards and down he went. I seen him run off and bed down 40 yards away. I decided to just wait until dark to get him, because there was another hunter in the woods and I didn't know where he was at. 

The whole time I sat in my stand, waiting to retrieve this buck, all I could think about was how my buddy would have been sitting in this stand if we didn't decide "last minute" to swap stands. 

Hopefully the pic shows...


----------



## dieseldave (Sep 22, 2012)

Okie X said:


> Congrats dieseldave. What part of the state you in?


Thank you Okie X. I'm in Craig county.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Rut was getting pretty ramped up in SW Ok earlier this week. I hunted a control hunt at Waurika WMA. The barn doors were pretty well blown wide open down there. I had a great hunt and managed to take a beautiful buck. That was Monday through Thursday that I was there. Also had good friends seeing major movement by mature deer around Lawton the last few days too. Still not much around my parts in NW Okla.


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

Great buck SD Bowhunter, Hopefully there are a couple more good bucks lurking in those woods. HA HA.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

When they die like this, does it make you think they know the drill?


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

shootnrelease said:


> When they die like this, does it make you think they know the drill?


Lmao! Perfect !


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Volunteered for some overtime this wee and man am I regretting it hearing how everyone is starting to see more and more activity. Only got one more night of work tho and then I'll be back at it. 

I'm pretty anxious to try and put one down with a new bow. Just picked up an 80lb invasion here off AT. Got her set up and ready to go. This is by far the best shooting bow I've owned yet. Its stupid quiet too. 

Congrats to everyone that has been successful.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

shootnrelease said:


> When they die like this, does it make you think they know the drill?


Rage in the cage hit that ole gal pretty hard. Now if she would only gut and field dress herself. Nice Job!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

No Okies out this weekend with scent free sun screen on? I washed windows to earn more "kitchen passes" to use on better days.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

fishfurlife said:


> Rut was getting pretty ramped up in SW Ok earlier this week. I hunted a control hunt at Waurika WMA. The barn doors were pretty well blown wide open down there. I had a great hunt and managed to take a beautiful buck. That was Monday through Thursday that I was there. Also had good friends seeing major movement by mature deer around Lawton the last few days too. Still not much around my parts in NW Okla.


Congrats. I was at waurika today. How about pics of that buck?


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I am pretty darn happy with him. Stalked him in his bed. Waited two hours for him to stand. 48 yard shot. Very memorable hunt.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

^^Holy Brow Tines Batman!!

Cool hunt man. Congrats


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

shootnrelease said:


> When they die like this, does it make you think they know the drill?


Too funny.

Good eats!!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Okie X said:


> ^^Holy Brow Tines Batman!!
> 
> Cool hunt man. Congrats


That ain't no joke. 16" of them.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> I am pretty darn happy with him. Stalked him in his bed. Waited two hours for him to stand. 48 yard shot. Very memorable hunt.


You seem to do it ever year. Congrats on fine hunt!
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

fishfurlife....Was that from today or was that from the controlled hunt? NICE deer...!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> fishfurlife....Was that from today or was that from the controlled hunt? NICE deer...!


Thursday morning. Last morning of the control hunt. I was getting nervous that he wasn't going to stand up about 10:45 with the hunt ending at noon.

And thank you DB. I appreciate it.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

fishfurlife said:


> I am pretty darn happy with him. Stalked him in his bed. Waited two hours for him to stand. 48 yard shot. Very memorable hunt.
> 
> 
> Congrats, that's a great buck. Now you can focus on the ducks and geese for the rest of the year.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

great buck fishfurlife, congrats!!!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

OKhunter said:


> fishfurlife said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty darn happy with him. Stalked him in his bed. Waited two hours for him to stand. 48 yard shot. Very memorable hunt.
> ...


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

fishfurlife said:


> I am pretty darn happy with him. Stalked him in his bed. Waited two hours for him to stand. 48 yard shot. Very memorable hunt.


Great BUCK! Would love to hear the full story.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice buck Jeremiah.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats Fishfurlife on a fantastic kill. What an awesome hunt that turned out to be. Love those browtines!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

So I took this buck on a draw hunt at Waurika WMA. It was a muzzle loader hunt that started Tuesday at noon and ended Thursday at noon. I have a long history with Waurika. I don't hunt there much since moving away from that area 5 years ago. I learned all kinds of lessons on that WMA. Cut my teeth on public land hunting there really. I was ecstatic that I was able to draw a tag for this hunt. 

I got down there on Sunday evening and scouted from then until Tuesday morning before the hunt. It was very clear that things were really starting to heat up with the rut. I saw as many mature bucks scouting for the hunt as I have seen all season. This was exciting to me. Evening one and the only full day were both very public land eventful to say the least. I will save the full day story for another post. 

Thursday morning I went back in to a spot that had a hot doe in it every day since Sunday. There had also been a mature buck in there with the doe each day. However, not the same buck. Daylight hit and about 500 yards away I can see a large bodied deer slowly weaving through the grass. I could tell it was a buck but wasn't sure if it was a shooter. Yes, I even set standards on this bonus hunt. A few minutes later I was certain that this was a shooter. He was alone which was odd compared to the last few days but he was clearly cruising. There were 3 does about 400 out from me and he zeroed in on them. He weaved through, around, near, and by them for the next thirty minutes. I began a stalk on them during this time. at 7:35 he bedded down near the does and all I could see was the tops of his antlers.......... This is what dreams are made of. I continued to sneak as the does milled around him. by 7:50 they had all bedded within 10 yards of him. None of which were visible to me in the grass they bedded in. I knew I could get close by looking at the grass and broom weed between me and them. When the last doe bedded I was 250 yards away. So I took in on the belly crawl. I was soon at 125 and looking ahead I knew I could at least get to 100. I choose a spot and crawled to it which ended up being 85 yards. 8:15am

Now what? I wait and wait, and wait, and I am getting anxious. I grunt thinking he might stand........... Nope. I bleat thinking he might stand........ Nope. So I wait, and wait, and wait............ 9:30am 

I am getting bored and my inner bow hunter with a muzzle loader in my hand starts to think. Let's get closer. So I sneak in to 80. 9:50am

Crap, this hunt is over at noon. I howl like a yote................. Nada. I get bored and the inner bow hunter inches forward. 68 yards. 10:00am

It's getting real that this deer may not get up. I whistle, non stop while looking through the scope for 3 minutes straight................... Try again. SERIOUSLY!!!! 10:15am

Screw this, I am getting closer, 48 yards. Bow range. Awwwww, I am comfortable now. 10:22am

Let's talk to this deer. "HEY DEER! LET'S GO! Get! COME ON!" .................. You guessed it. Blew me off. 10:30

Does decide to get up and leave....................... He is sleepy. So he stays. 10:40am

I think I might just charge him. Yup Great idea. I am doing it in 5 minutes. 10:45am

That's a stupid idea you moron. 10:46am

Let's yell, whistle. grunt and fart loud........................... Is this a decoy deer?! 10:55am

I give up. Let's just wait.

10:58am................... He casually stands up. Like nothing ever happened. I didn't even let him straighten his legs completely.  

I was numb, my feet were asleep, my body ached and I was freezing because like any genius hunter, I took a sweater off before starting the stalk 3 hours earlier. It was an awesome hunt. I was so happy to finally knock a mature deer down at this WMA. I am pretty happy with him. Yes I did the happy dance. Yes I laid on the ground and reflected. Yes I shook with joy. However, that is every deer I am able to successfully kill. 

Here are a few more pics as well and listen, go hunt, if it isn't happening where you live then it is fixing to blow wide open. For reference just shy of 17" of brow tines and 18 3/4' wide. 34" and change in mass.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^^ awesome..!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> ^^^^ awesome..!


*2!!!


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Any rut updates or predictions of when it will start? It has to be any day now


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the story, FISHFURLIFE. Amazing. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

pic of mine from last week. Rutting by younger bucks in full swing!


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ghostware said:


> Any rut updates or predictions of when it will start? It has to be any day now


I had a young buck pushing about 10 does around sunday. and have had my big guy show back up along with another nice buck. I think later this week when the temps drop it will be crazy.




























3 of the photos is obviously the same deer, and I saw him chasing does Saturday morning about 7:45


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Some nice deer killed over the last few days, fishfurlife that one is exceptional.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> So I took this buck on a draw hunt at Waurika WMA. It was a muzzle loader hunt that started Tuesday at noon and ended Thursday at noon. I have a long history with Waurika. I don't hunt there much since moving away from that area 5 years ago. I learned all kinds of lessons on that WMA. Cut my teeth on public land hunting there really. I was ecstatic that I was able to draw a tag for this hunt.
> 
> I got down there on Sunday evening and scouted from then until Tuesday morning before the hunt. It was very clear that things were really starting to heat up with the rut. I saw as many mature bucks scouting for the hunt as I have seen all season. This was exciting to me. Evening one and the only full day were both very public land eventful to say the least. I will save the full day story for another post.
> 
> ...


Stories like this make me ashamed of myself. That's the kind of hunt I would love but never seem to take the effort to make it happen. I blamed a lot of my lack of success on the MCAAP hunt this past weekend on weather. But no matter the weather the deer are still out there. You just have to go to them instead of waiting on them to come to you. You did that. I was just lazy I guess. Congrats on an awesome buck and an incredible experience. Very inspirational. I'll try to remember this next time the deer aren't moving.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

This fella was in my back yard at 6am this morning when i walked out to head to the woods. He was chasing a doe. 

Think i saw him again tonight walk by the stand but it was to dark for me to determine for sure. There was a lot of chasing and grunting. Heck i think i was even smellin them they all showed up right before sunset. At least i saw them tonight and didnt get hung in the stand like last night waiting on deer to move on.

I did have a spike almost run into me on the way to stand at 2pm. He was walking casually across the field in front me. I dropped and waited for him to get by walked bout 20-25yds from me before he noticed me and hurried on across the field. 

Congrats to all that have connected!

There have been some great stories behind the bucks taken this season!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Heading out this morning.. Hope they cooperate....!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Heading out this morning.. Hope they cooperate....!


Am out as well and hoping the same. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Hunting in Coal County south of Tupelo east of 48


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Good luck to all


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Had two does come in at 7. Wind swirled a little and one of them got whiff of me. She got nervous and moved off.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

hopefuly i can put my 10yr old stepson on this nice 8pt this weekend, he,s showing up pretty often






at the same stand i killed the big 9pt at last week


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

fishfurlife, that's was a helluva story and an awesome buck, huge congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

heres another 8 thats started showing up this week, deer are starting to come outa the woodwork around here,


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

What county you in tc. I shot the biggest buck I had pics of on my lease last week. All I have to hope for now is a buck cruising through off of another property. Its awesome and kind of sucks at the same time. 

Those are some nice looking deer. Hope the boy gets a crack at one.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i,m in kiowa co. i shot a 146 6/8 9 point last tuesday eve. he was biggest i had pics of also, i had shoulder surgery last fri so my seasons pretty much over. theres a pic of the 9 several pages back not sure what page though.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Woah, just looked at the weather for this weekend and Saturday has a high of 45 and a low of 25. Brrr...


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Same to u


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> Woah, just looked at the weather for this weekend and Saturday has a high of 45 and a low of 25. Brrr...


outa have them bucks up n moving


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey fellas...I just got back from bowhunting in Nebraska all last week and haven't had a chance to check in much. Is our rut over, in full swing, is it late. I left last Wednesday morning, drove the Cimarron to I35 thru Kansas and into Nebraska and didn't see more than 3 or 4 dead deer on the road. On the way back and on my way to work this morning I saw more deer dead on the side of the road than I've seen all year.

So, what's everyones opinion? Still going or almost over or over all together. 

I got one down in Nebraska but it was terribly tough hunting: Full moon, hi's in the 60's and high winds. Most of the big boys were locked down on does, but some were responding to rattling.

If the rut is still on here, this weekend should be Katie-bar-the-door....unfortunately, that means a lot of big deer will go down at the barrel of a gun. I might be carrying the bow and the rifle just in case!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally may catch a break in the weather and a week vacation at the same time. Hopefully I can keep the orange army poachers off my place long enough to arrow me a good buck during the rut! SDBowhunter... awesome story!!! thanks for sharing that with us! Good Luck hunters.


----------



## Ecfire (Nov 6, 2013)

Who hunts in Coal County. I hunt 11 miles due west of Coalgate.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sure is windy today, but can't kill em from the couch. Hanging on to my tree for "deer" life. Get it. Lol


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Impressed by all these nice deer. Way to go guys.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

DirtyD said:


> Woah, just looked at the weather for this weekend and Saturday has a high of 45 and a low of 25. Brrr...


Yeah just in time for the pumpkin patch:thumbs_do


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Sure is windy today, but can't kill em from the couch. Hanging on to my tree for "deer" life. Get it. Lol


Yeah, me too.... I dont mind the cold, but I hate the wind...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't believe I'm about to burn vacation days for two all day sits.....one with a low of 59....and the other with freezing rain, high winds and high of 33.

I feel some sense of obligation to go down swinging before gun season.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I can't believe I'm about to burn vacation days for two all day sits.....one with a low of 59....and the other with freezing rain, high winds and high of 33.
> 
> I feel some sense of obligation to go down swinging before gun season.


Just got my second tag today Gun season is when im heading back in the game since I hunt on private land maybe the deer will run my way if im lucky..............,,


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> I can't believe I'm about to burn vacation days for two all day sits.....one with a low of 59....and the other with freezing rain, high winds and high of 33.
> 
> I feel some sense of obligation to go down swinging before gun season.


I hear ya man. This whole week off has been that way.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't get it done before rifle season and the wife has me locked down for another week. I am heading out 27th-1st. One, I am afraid I am going to miss the rut. Two, I am worried that bow hunting during rifle season may not work out that well. I will be on private land. Any thoughts?


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

day walker said:


> I didn't get it done before rifle season and the wife has me locked down for another week. I am heading out 27th-1st. One, I am afraid I am going to miss the rut. Two, I am worried that bow hunting during rifle season may not work out that well. I will be on private land. Any thoughts?


If your on private land and no the lay out good I say go for it deer be runnin now good luck.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

My business partner took the morning off for one last time in the woods with his bow. It paid off. He shot a 140 class 10 point. Hit it a little far back but recovered it.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> My business partner took the morning off for one last time in the woods with his bow. It paid off. He shot a 140 class 10 point. Hit it a little far back but recovered it.


Congrats to him.. A 140 class deer is definatly one to remember...would you happen to have a pic?


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Feels like one of those mornings where anything could happen. I've always had good luck on these gloomy rainy days.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, love this type of mornings.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Id love to be in stand this mornin but stuck at work day dreamin of big bucks lol


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Congrats to him.. A 140 class deer is definatly one to remember...would you happen to have a pic?


He doesn't fully trust the internet. He's old school. The only picture I've seen is of the deer laying on the ground. He did bring him by the bank so I could get a look at him and he's a rod. Good mass, tine length and spread. His best deer to date.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

congrats to your buddy ol'okie


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

First time I've ever heard an air horn in the woods. Scared the ever living crap outta me. Never saw the person but did hear a deer blow shortly after the horn went off. Planned on hunting til 10 but I guess I'll just get extra sleep before work this evening


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Id love to be in stand this mornin but stuck at work day dreamin of big bucks lol


....and cruising AT....lol


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I heard an air horn too....but it was a farmer running geese out of his field. It didn't bother me much.... because I was dealing with the fact that I'd just missed a big buck. First deer I've missed with my bow since I was in high school (graduated 97'). I have no idea what happened. Shot right over him at 24 yards.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> I heard an air horn too....but it was a farmer running geese out of his field. It didn't bother me much.... because I was dealing with the fact that I'd just missed a big buck. First deer I've missed with my bow since I was in high school (graduated 97'). I have no idea what happened. Shot right over him at 24 yards.


At least you didn't make a bad hit....


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

That sucks toni


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> He doesn't fully trust the internet. He's old school. The only picture I've seen is of the deer laying on the ground. He did bring him by the bank so I could get a look at him and he's a rod. Good mass, tine length and spread. His best deer to date.


Understandable..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Squirrels gatherin leaves and birds flying high all i saw today.

Figured after the rain blew thru they'd be on the move guess i was just in the wrong spot. Hopefully i get to go this even and try a new spot out. Gonna let a friend hunt my normal stand see if he can finally fix his three year drought on bowhunting. 

With the cold front coming in think it should be a good evening.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I heard an air horn too....but it was a farmer running geese out of his field. It didn't bother me much.... because I was dealing with the fact that I'd just missed a big buck. First deer I've missed with my bow since I was in high school (graduated 97'). I have no idea what happened. Shot right over him at 24 yards.




Id rather cleanly miss than wound and never find it. When i was in high school i missed a big 8pt i racked in not only once but 3 times. Come to find out my adjustable sight had been set on an old setting for 30yds. Why i got rid of it and went back to fixed sight.

Im sure he'll be back soon enough for you to get another chance!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I heard an air horn too....but it was a farmer running geese out of his field. It didn't bother me much.... because I was dealing with the fact that I'd just missed a big buck. First deer I've missed with my bow since I was in high school (graduated 97'). I have no idea what happened. Shot right over him at 24 yards.


That hurts. I been there. Missed a chip shot on a doe the other day at 15 yards broadside. Still have no clue how I missed. A big buck hurts worse than that I'm sure. Best remedy is to kill one...


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Settin in stand waitin in ole big boy. Now if he will just show up real windy but still a great evening to hunt


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

decided to take the long route to the stand because of the wind direction and I walked by a stand with a 5 gallon feeder in front of it on public..


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

SD BowHunter said:


> decided to take the long route to the stand because of the wind direction and I walked by a stand with a 5 gallon feeder in front of it on public..


 some people


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

anyone ever have luck in weather like what's forecasted for tomorrow. EXTREMELY WINDY, RAINY and COLD.....?


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

All I seen was a big bob cat and as I was walkin out seen two does but no bucks. I haven't had any luck with the wind blowin like this all year this year


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well it was an eventful evening for me. I got in the stand about 3:30, it was cloudy 65 degrees and calm. I had a feeling that this was the day. Well, at about 4:00 the North wind was howling at about 30mph it was 50 degrees and a sideways wind. I wasn't dressed for that! I almost called it a day, but I figured I could make it another hour and a half. At about 4:40 I catch movement to the north about 80 yards away. It is a smaller buck that is heading west. I watched him disappear into a thicket and figured that was about the only deer I would see. At about 5:00 I decide that I am going to call it a day (I was freezing to death) Well I lowered my bow and I catch movement from that same thicket. I see a doe heading back to the east. I didn't see her go in, but figured I would watch her. All the sudden a HUGE rack comes out behind her. I watch her disappear and he is walking behind her. I tried can calling and grunting, but it didn't phase him. I had about 15 min of good light to work with so I figured I would try to stalk him. It was wet and there was a strong north wind so I thought it was worth a try. I slowly made my way up to the spot where I last saw them and began looking. I catch movement about 90 yards to the east. It is him walking away from me. There is a few small trees between us so I get to about 60 yards and he is to my east. I am now trying to figure out what to do. All of the sudden the doe runs to my north and crosses my path at 50 yards. I know he is going to take the same path, so I wait. When I finally get a good look at him, I can't believe how big he is. A solid 140" 8 point. Biggest deer I have seen alive. Sure enough he takes the same path. I draw and settle my pin. My comfort zone is 30 yards and in, so I didn't feel comfortable at this distance. I let down and figure I may can get a little closer. I have my eyes on him and as I try to go back behind the trees, she busts me. She bounds off and he follows. I would have given anything to put him down, but I didn't want to take the chance. I hope he sticks around and I can stick him before he shows himself during rifle season.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Great story and great self control. Wishing you some good karma for the next few outings. I sat a couple of hours tonight after the front passed and only got winded by a deer. It was nice to feel the chill.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Temp wise not the coldest day yet for me but with that north wind its gonna feel like it!

Good luck to everyone hunt the last day before rife srarts!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Efforts might be fruitless, but I out here rocking and Rollin.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Have fun out there today boys.

I'm staying in


----------



## stickman6 (Jul 27, 2011)

In a ground blind today. Not bad but movement slow here in se ok.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone seeing much movement?..deciding whether to sit this evening.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Notta thing this morning heck the squirrels were even staying in lol! 

I will be back out for an evening hunt barring i don't have go to work.


----------



## Ccdownum (Nov 10, 2011)

all I saw was a forked horn this morning! not much movement with the hurricane force winds around here. lol!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

rhino_81 said:


> Notta thing this morning heck the squirrels were even staying in lol!
> 
> I will be back out for an evening hunt barring i don't have go to work.





Ccdownum said:


> all I saw was a forked horn this morning! not much movement with the hurricane force winds around here. lol!


Thx for the intel guys. Gonna go sit anyways... They have to move sometime, its to cold to sit still and not eat. Just need the right doe with a buck in tow to walk by..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got to tell the story.....of what might've been.

I took yesterday off and headed to a stand that I haven't been in for a while. It is the stand where I was a full draw twice on a 140 class buck in early November and just couldn't get a shot due to brush once and a hard quartered-too angle the second time. 

So, I walk in wearing zip-off nylon fishing pants and a light short sleeve t-shirt. But, I was intently watching the weather and I packed in other layers because I was staying all day. 

At daylight, a deer zips through before I can identify it. I have limitied visibility in this stand but I knew it was big bodied (at least a big doe) and that it didn't seem to come out of a brush pile about 50 yards in front of me but it was possible that I just didn't see it leave in the low light. Watching the trail it traveled on a little later, I spot movement. I throw the binos up and immediately said "shooter" and put them down. He hit a creek bed and went south (which isn't good for me) so knowing I couldn't mess up a buck that wasn't coming anyway, I grabbed the grunt call. I hit it twice fairly loudly and he turned on a dime. 

Enter de ja vous..... this buck went step for step like the last one did. He came into my shooting lane hard quartered to me in the exact same tracks. I'm at full draw, pin on his shoulder saying to myself, "I'm not doing this again." Just as I was settling in to try to push that arrow in front of his shoulder through the base of his neck, he turned. It was a no brainer, broadside 24 yard shot. He had no clue I was there. I buried the pin..... and knew when the arrow was 3' in front of the bow that it wasn't right. That arrow went 1-2' over his back. He jumped and trotted north just a few yards but I had no chance at a follow up shot.

More deer came and went and came again but no shooters. I sat for several hours staring at that Nockturnal stuck in the dirt. It's been a tough year on the public ground. At this point, I've had two encounters with bucks I'd shoot and neither panned out. How many can a man expect, even doing everything right on heavily pressured public ground? Had it all boiled down to this moment?.... in my whiny selfishness, it dawned on me.... all I had to be thankful for. It's been hard but it's been great too. I've helped several friends scout and hang succesful stands. A good friend got his first bow kill, another got his second....and has also ecountered 3 nice bucks. My 8 year old son got his first deer (x3) with a rifle (in TN) and then got his first buck with a muzzleloader in OK the next weekend. I've been on deer almost every sit. I've killed my does, filled my freezer, my friends' freezers and even donated some. I can't really complain about my bow season over one missed shot. If it becomes a habit, I'll get worried.

So, back to the stand yesterday. The front hit earlier and apparently with more force than they thought. At noon, I put on all the clothes I'd packed in. At 2, I was hugging the tree intermittently and my feet were cold. At 3, my feet were numb. At 4, I'm dealing with the fact that I hadn't seen a deer since about 10-1030 and I had the chills. The wind was only increasing and I talked myself into thinking the deer weren't going to move in that anyway. If they were going to move, it was when the front hit.... right? right?

I packed my bag, lowered my bow, pulled the stand and walked maybe 15' towards the scent bomb I'd placed before daylight. The same buck that I'd been at full draw on twice 3 weeks ago..... he was bedded not 40 yards in front of my stand. I blew him out of there. I stood frozen for a moment.... astonished at what just happened, wondering if he'd associated me with the tree or just saw me walking and shaking my head in disbelief at the day's events. I proceeded to grab the scent bomb and finish packing my bag and my stand. I'm hunched over it and through the wind I clearly hear "ggg-rrr--uuuuuuu-nnnntt". I just froze and thought "you've got to be kidding me." I looked at my bow laying on the ground with the rope still on the cam and thought about the release in my pocket. I turned my head and immediately spotted a doe. 20 yards. And then another doe.... and a fawn..... and then a little buck (the one grunting). They'd walked right up while I was working on my stand/bag. Of course the doe picked me out and blew out of there with the others in tow. 

It was a long walk to the truck...literally and figuratively. I still wonder if the buck I jumped was the unidentified deer from the morning. He may have been bedded there all day and i just didn't know it. I couldn't have known it as I'm blind due to a cedar tree between us. I wonder if he would've moved at all? If I had stayed...and he stayed, who knows? I would've just blown him out when I got down at dark with a flashlight and with the wind, I would've never known. Would the other deer finally have made him get up? The others that morning didnt'.....

what a day. I'll always remember this one.

About the miss... I'm now reasonably sure that when I knocked the arrow in the dark, I put it under the d-loop....not in it. Learn from my mistake boys.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

tmorelli

As painful as it was to experience or to write that piece, it sure was helpful and encouraging to read from a veteran. I enjoy being in the wilderness more than anything. It is very difficult with small children and my wife (as understanding as she is) does not get it. This is my first year bow hunting. I have practiced enough to feel very confident under 30yd and I am addicted. There are so many things I love about it: the challenge, the leveling of the playing field for wildlife, the historical lore of the bow, the quietness...I could go on forever. It is so different than having a deer in the field of view of some European glass scope knowing that you can take him at distances that he will never have a chance of detecting you. 

I have hunted 3 solid weekends. I have some monster (my idea of monster) bucks on my trail cam. However, I have not seen a single one in the stand. In fact, I have not seen more than one doe at time which is very strange. I had one (maybe 2.5 year old) beautiful buck come into range. I filmed in with my phone mount on my bow. I actually drew on him but was not committed and let him pass right through my only shooting lane. He was too young and will make a fine Buck someday. The experience was wonderful. I knew I had the deer. I was confident in my ability to make a clean kill but I let it pass. I have watched the video over 50 times. 

I find myself struggling with the same issues. I am so grateful to witness to that opportunity and that deer. However, I sometimes second guess my decision and think maybe I should have taken it. I am also so frustrated that I cannot find the big boys on my camera. 

Fast forward to last weekend...I was hunting with my son (10). These moments are priceless but to really call it hunting is inaccurate. It is spending quality time in the wild with my son teaching him the ways to become a hunter and a man. For this reason, our stands are short (I do not want to press him) and not really quite. So last weekend (which I do not count as one of the three weekends) I was in a stand with my son. My wife had given us a deadline to get home and we only had a few hours. I thought that stand would be like most all the rest...nada. So I got down to get some pipe insulation to install on my stand for comfort and padding on the rails for the last 30 minutes. I was duck tapping the stuff to the stand with my son and looked down to my right. Walking about 15ft from my stand (in a blazing wind) was one of the shooters walking by the stand. 

I cannot remember a time when I was not ready. This time I was not ready. I quickly grabbed the bow, set the arrow, drew, and had him at 15 yds now...no shot due to brush. By the time he hit a lane, he was over 30 and out of my range. 

I was devastated. I am not sure what was more upsetting. Me giving up early, teaching my son that lesson, or disappointing him by not harvesting this beautiful creature who has been so elusive. 

The big ones are so careful. They move so quietly, they rarely stop moving, and they are so wise. Their senses are 100s of times better than ours which is why you need to be ready. I know that which is why I am very careful and always ready. 

It happens.

I am grateful to have seen him. I am grateful for have the opportunity to hunt from Wed-Sun next week with my son exclusively. I am not sure what we will encounter but we will be ready. I have to lose the notion that we are not "really" hunting and do the best we can given the circumstances.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

It happens. I missed a 200"+ muley at 42 yards broadside during season here. 32" wide x 24" tall with deep forks. He was just massive. Right over his back. I'm still a little bitter about it. Lol.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

daywalker

In bow hunting you must be in it for the journey. Sounds like you are but may be struggling with it a little. I have hunted private ground for 14 yrs and only shot 1 buck, worthy of my self imposed standards. It is all the other things I experienced that make the time and the trips worth while and I get to go a lot. Like 70 sits per year. Stick with it and the video camera and the deer cameras can be you best rewards. Sometimes that will be the only rewards but that will keep you going just knowing that they are really out there and that the only chance you have is to be out there too. It is not like of TV.................................................


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Agreed. This year has been a return to reality for me and really made me appreciate just how special last year was. I've killed 6 bucks in the last 10 years. 5 of them are on the wall. 2 are public land okie bucks, 3 are TN bucks.

I've had my chances this year..... and I'm not done!!! I'm still not sure if I can bring myself to brave the public land during gun season and I'm admittedly a little worried for "my" bucks.... but I also know they got to be mature on those same properties so at this point, I'm rooting for them (selfishly for myself). I also believe that a lot of hunters never pick their bows back up after gun season..... at least I hope that's true. I'm riding this one to the bitter end.


In tribute to last year


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm with you T. On my private property I hunt I notice right after gun season I have a lot more deer (buck and doe) on my property for awhile after. So that's when I hit it hard. I do a lot of sitting in Oct, because they are still in their summer patterns and then late season over food. and with all the new deer it gets interesting.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> i'm with you T. On my private property I hunt I notice right after gun season I have a lot more deer (buck and doe) on my property for awhile after. So that's when I hit it hard. I do a lot of sitting in Oct, because they are still in their summer patterns and then late season over food. and with all the new deer it gets interesting.


This holds true for myself as well, only add duck hunters going in and out of neighboring properties. 

Rain and sleets here, anybody else headin out??


----------



## springy shooter (May 24, 2005)

I agree with you Tony......I had an exceptional year last year...................this year has been completely differrent with very few encounters.................I will have my son and dad out during rifle season, and not doing too much until after they are done. Fortunately I'm on private land and don't have to worry as much about the gun hunters, but they do hunt around us pretty hard.................


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

rain and sleet here as well, i'll be heading out in about an hour, what really stinks is I watched my ground blind get blown over last night, so i'll be hunkering under a couple evergreens hoping it will keep me somewhat dry. if not i'll just go sit in my stand, and deal with it, all I do know is im gonna have about 6 layers on. lol.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

If I can get free this afternoon I will be heading back out to the same area where I saw the Big guy yesterday. Might try to find a little thicket to sit in and stay out of the wind as much as possible.


----------



## day walker (Nov 7, 2013)

GoDoe said:


> daywalker
> 
> In bow hunting you must be in it for the journey. Sounds like you are but may be struggling with it a little. I have hunted private ground for 14 yrs and only shot 1 buck, worthy of my self imposed standards. It is all the other things I experienced that make the time and the trips worth while and I get to go a lot. Like 70 sits per year. Stick with it and the video camera and the deer cameras can be you best rewards. Sometimes that will be the only rewards but that will keep you going just knowing that they are really out there and that the only chance you have is to be out there too. It is not like of TV.................................................


Thanks GoDoe...great advice.

I have only made 20 sits. What is driving me crazing is not seeing any does as well. I usually see big groups all the time. However, I have never hunted this early and I am on a large private (900+ acres) property loaded with acorns. I know they are there somewhere mowing down acorns and not moving. I am a bit a afraid to push them out of their feeding area so I don't go some places where I think they are. I believe this freeze will change the acorns and get them moving.

I love the pictures and the video.

Hey if I do not see a single thing, there is no place in the world that I would rather be than in a stand. The time is sacred.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

And Away we go


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Headed out as well myself, I'll be headed to stand though. I bought a warm bag couple seasons back and all be it don't use it much here it sure is life saver on these days. Windproof waterproof and nice and toasty inside


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

The setup this evening. He hiding in that cedar thicket somewhere, just need him to get stir crazy for a minute or two and come say hello


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I suppose I am a fair weather hunter. I just can't force myself to go sit in the pouring rain. And when I say pouring, I mean it is pouring rain. The radar shows it to continue till dark. I think tomorrow will be great. I will be out in the stand for sure.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well not to bad of a set up, just made a lot of noise getting everything set. Tucked myself into a couple cedar trees, since I took 2 steps up my ladder and decided otherwise since I about slipped ad fell off. Had to break off some pretty big limbs to clear some shooting lanes. But still a couple hours till dark so hopefully something shows.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Headed out in the morning with my son and our bows. Land owner doesn't want us to use a rifle and since we hunt for free, we will be hunkered down in trees hoping they stay using the same patterns.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

well I drove out to the lease around noon to hunt. Soon as I got there it started misting so I thought it was not a big deal as it felt perfect to be out there. I got on the back side of the draw where the wind lays down when blown from the north. it was good for about 30 minutes when rain started pooring down. So I got up out of there. I starting to wonder as I get older if I am becoming a fair weather hunter. I love hunting when its cold but this rain has got to go! Hopefully tomorrow morning it will be cleared out and only cool temps to get big bucks out of their beds. Supporting the bow tomorrow!


----------



## stickman6 (Jul 27, 2011)

The rifle hunters will get them up and moving. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Big ol mature 6 pt all for me this eve. He gave me a 25 yrd broadside and in hindsight after watchin him walk off I shoulda took it. Biggest 6 I ever seen. Oh well ya win some ya lose some


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I decided to brave the weather this evening an sit for 5 hours. I hate having to bundle up to the point were I can barely move just to stay warm. But hey, in hind site, I was the only one out there today.haha. After about an hour, I had 1 inch icicles hanging off the hood of my jacket. All that, and all I saw was one silly spike buck. I almost shot him, just to have an excuse to pack it up.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Just the doe with yearlings...again. They are there almost every night. I'm debating on shooting momma, but she had twins this year and 2 years ago. But I may shoot her next time anyway just to get some meat in the freezer. And caught a glimpse of mature horns best I can tell. But was there and gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Didnt have icicles hanging from my jacket but it felt warmer this even then this morning due to lighter winds. Figure rain barely fallin and lighter wind here would get them moving guess again! Notta single deer but ol'mister possum came out of his tree earlier than usual he been like clock work comin outta that tree. Thought that might be a good sign.

Guess i should just stayed at home and worked on my lone wolf tree step project. 

Gonna miss morning hunt do to work so i may try tomorrow evening again. Had some really good luck during gun season.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

In my ladder at 3 today. Nice sprinkle the whole time til dark. Ice on the rungs climbing up and before I left icicles hanging off my hood bill and ice covering my IWOM. I am toasty inside it with clothing dressed for 50 degree weather. Oh yeah, no deer seen up on a ridge side in the big oaks at Tribbey, OK. Central OK

It rained enough to make the red dirt very slick. I was worried about the truck doors getting frozen stuck but didn't get that bad. Nice to be back inside.


----------



## OK Reflex (Oct 5, 2005)

Today was a day that I definitely will not forget. I started hunting a new place this year and really didn't know what to expect, as season had already started when I was able to hunt it. I spent many afternoons walking and scouting, and running trail cams. Got a couple good (to me) bucks on camera pretty quick, but there was one that was quite a bit bigger than the others and was the #1 buck on my list. Early October was fun, both me and a friend shot a doe for the freezer. I also had an encounter with the second biggest buck on camera in mid October but was never able to get off a shot. The last few weeks have been really really slow with just does and small yearling bucks seen. Several of my bigger deer started to disappear from the trail cams as well, only getting a picture here and there if I was lucky. There is some public land not far at all from where I am, and from what my friend told me it gets hunted pretty hard. I couldn't stand the thought of someone killing "my" big deer with a gun. With this front I figured it would spur some daytime activity, so I packed my stuff and headed out early to try one last time before the guns start blazing tomorrow. Got there and immediately checked the cameras for insight on where I should hunt. The last card I checked showed my #1 deer being in front of the camera 20 mins before I got there. I knew I didn't spook him cause I glassed the area really good before approaching. He had been there from 1215-145. This told me exactly where I needed to be and with the north wind it was going to be perfect. Him spending that much time in one area led me to believe he was locked down with a doe. So I snuck in and got in the stand and got settled in for the evening. It was pouring down rain at this point, windy, and obviously cold, but I knew he was close and was comfortable in the area. I was in the stand roughly 30 mins and spotted a doe north of me and coming my way. I stood up and started watching her, moments later I catch movement behind her and honestly all I could see was horns and immediately knew it was him. She fed along and he stood behind her and just watched. At this point he is in range, but facing me and behind a big limb and shes exactly where he needs to be. She fed around for what seemed like forever and he just stood and watched, not moving. After a couple minutes of this he puts his nose down and does a short little run at her. She runs off a little bit and hes now right where she was. I was able to quickly draw and take my time and settle the pin. As soon as the arrow hit, I knew I had made a perfect shot and that he wouldn't go far. I couldn't believe that I had just pulled it off. Its been a couple years since I have killed a buck with a bow. I lost a place to hunt last year, and the years before I would let the young deer walk hoping for at least a 4.5yo which never paned out. Its my biggest buck ever with a bow and a buck that I am personally most proud of as I did everything from the scouting and recon to stand selection. On cloud nine for sure! Now the mallards better watch out, cause they are next!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads, Ok Reflex...That is one to be proud of...I am heading out in a few..best of luck to you all..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great Story and Congrats Ok reflex! Nothing hard work paying off for you! 



Good luck to everyone headed out this morning be safe with the orange army out and about!


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Perfect morning. Slight north wind, 30F. Nothing yet, but hopeful!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well its not a archery deer but its the first one I've shot with a rifle. I started hunting with a bow and have been at it for 12 or so years now. Got the idea that I wanted to give it shot with the rifle to see if its something I'd care for. I must say that I didn't get quite the rush I do with archery equipment. 

Either way here she is. 70 yds slightly quartered to. She went maybe 40yds and I heard her crash.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

for it being opening day of rifle season i heard very few shots this morning, my stepson and i had a real good buck come in but it was still a tad dark n i couldnt tell for sure that it wasnt a broken up buck that i,ve been seeing so i had the boy hold off til it got lighter of course buck walked off before it got light enough, good luck to everyone


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, the public I hunt was as crowded as expected. It was tolerable until a guy and kid walked up on me at 1130....the kid had a rifle in a shotgun only spot. After that I just bailed. I've moved to a private piece with my rifle. I think I'm just here out of some sick sense of obligation to be. It would be hard for me to pull the trigger with a gun on a deer I've been after with my bow....I feel a little dirty carrying it to be honest. Not that I have anything against guns or gun hunting its just turned into a doe management tool for me and I don't need to kill anymore here. Maybe a big satellite buck will cruise by.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Good Buck OK Reflex!

Cool hunt story too.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I've given up this year on any chance of good quality hunting on my own land. As if the orange army these next few weeks isn't enough, I've got siesmograph people running around flagging everything....Just a depressing year.

I'm actually to the point of deliberately hunting upwind to see if scents actually work.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Current


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

cool pic most of our ice down here melted off this aternoon, sounds like were in for some snow tonite though,


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice peaceful night in the stand east of Norman. Not a single deer to bother me and no shots heard.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Not a single deer either..


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

8 does and 2 small bucks


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had 6 does but no bucks here in Healdton


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Slowest day we have had all year. Bizarre with the temps and food plots we have in place.


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

Dusty12,

You live there in Healdton or just hunt there? That's where I grew up. I lived there until I was in middle school and then moved to Ardmore.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

6 does tonight behind the house. Me and my son heard a lot of gun shots this evening.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

3 doe no shots to far away in this thicket one started blown but they were up wind so it wasnt me and 2 possums 

Didnt see any orange army members was shocked. Plan to be out again in the morning


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I think I only heard 3 shots total yesterday. I passed on a decent buck right at 4 PM. If he hadnt been a little busted up I might've burned a tag.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

I live and hunt here. Grew up here. Ur name by chance ain't Todd is it tpeterson. If so I might know ya. My name is Dusty Pearson


----------



## grnorthcutt (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a video of a buck i was able to kill a few weeks ago! also shows some other big bucks we have been watching!!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Not archery, but my son shot a nice 9pt with my Marlin .3030. Dad got ditched and he went hunting with one of his buddies. 

I got that old rifle from a pawn shop for $90 when I was about 16, my mother had to buy it for me. We had to go outside for me to give her the money, they wouldn't let me hand her the cash in the store, that was 34yrs ago. I Put a Nikon 2-7 x 32 scope a couple of years back replacing the old 4x that was on it. 

He called me to help skin and he had made a perfect shot at around 110yds with that old relic.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had a little action from the stand this morning. Good morning, but no shots(bowhunting).

At the first, the buck is standing over the spot where a doe had just pee'd.

Also, if you notice, the film ends abruptly when I think the doe is headed my direction! LOL


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Good video.

Looks like some spots I hunt down in Cloudy and Snow OK.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I forgot this pic until I was flipping through my phone. There's a good story with it.










A few weeks ago right at daylight, a doe came in with a fawn and I decided to shoot her. She was 25 yards when I came to full draw. She stopped behind a small tree and left me stuck for what seemed like forever. I finally let down and of course as soon as I did, she stepped clear. I drew again, buried the pin and made the shot. It looked like $$$ but I didn't get a pass through which was odd. I could see the nock hanging below her on the opposite side when she turned and figured I must've just hit the opposite shoulder. She bolted across in front of me from right to left about 60 yards and stopped. She looked back and twitched her tail a couple times. I thought she was going to fall.....but she started eating leaves off a tree. I was in shock. After a minute or two, I thought I might have to shoot her again but was afraid to move to nock another arrow. Finally, she turned so that I could and kept feeding along the edge of a small clearing like nothing had happened. She was slightly quartered away at about 42 when I buried the pin the second time. I shot, she went maybe 20 yards and crashed. 

I sat in the tree for quite a while afterwards and then got down. I went straight to her rather than picking up the blood trail. I was surprised to see that she had the broad head end of an arrow sticking out of her neck (opposite side of the first shot). She also had a huge entrance hole right behind her leg in the boiler room on the side of the first shot. I flipped her over and see a big entrance hole at the back of the ribs from the second shot. 

This doe had been shot twice but only had three holes. 

When I went back to the site of the second shot, the pic is what I found. After basically dissecting wound channels here is what I found.

The first arrow went in behind the leg in the armpit. The entrance hole looked perfect for a broadside heart shot. She either ducked and spun and/or the arrow deflected and came out through her neck well above the entrance hole. This is from a 25' tree stand at <30 yards. That explains the low hanging nock I was seeing and that I couldn't see an exit wound....wasn't looking halfway up her neck!

The second arrow entered "textbook" for a quartered away shot. It exited through the first arrow's entrance hole....and cut the first arrow in half in the process. 

The first arrow missed vitals too far forward. She may have died because it cut her windpipe in two. There was lots of blood but her behavior after the shot amazes me. She may have been quartered originally and I simply didn't realize it. 

The second arrow was too far back for her angle and only got one lung. The fact that she died in 15-20 yards from a one lung hit tells me she was dieing already.

Weirdest kill I've ever had.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

What are you guys in NE Oklahoma seeing this weekend? It's been the slowest ever for us. Buddy in NW OK said they were chasing, fighting, and drooling out there this weekend.


----------



## jsh.jacobson (May 29, 2011)

I hunt NE in Payne county. Saw 4 does and a small 8 pt this morning. No signs of chasing. Can't tell what phase we are in. Last several weeks I've had a lot of younger bucks on their feet in daylight but it seems to have just shut off lately. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

A little late but i made my first recurve kill last weeken down at big Mac. He was a small buck but I'm proud of him. Taken lots of deer with a compound but this recurve thing is way different. Double lunger 15 yards. There were some studs taken at big mac last weekend, rut was crankin.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

NE first of last week was seeing lots of 1-1 1/2 young bucks but all they were interested in was eating. Saw 3 doe last night with nothin following. Outta last 3 days those doe are all i have seen its like they just disappeared. 


Oh squirrel activity was at a stand still for last 3 days but finally saw some activity today lol!


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw a lot of rut action weekend before last over here by Keystone Lake, Osage Co. Came back this weekend, chose to bowhunt instead of rifle. Yesterday morning was sitting in one of the stands, saw two deer hauling ass about 50 yards away. Couldn't tell through the trees if it was a buck chasing a doe or two does or what. About a half hour after that, had a nice wide 8 come running in, drooling, went right past me at 15 yards. Tried to stop him but he was on a mission lol. I watched the direction he headed for a few seconds, hoping my "MEH!" stopped him. It didn't, so I turned back to face forward, the direction he came from and there was a giant tall 8 standing there looking right at me, 45 yards. I couldn't tell if he was watching me since I'd just moved, or if he was watching the direction that other buck had just gone. Either way, I froze, bow in hand, ready to draw if given the chance. He turned and went towards my left, blocked by trees. I was hoping he'd walk along the same path the previous buck had taken as he ran through, but he either knew something was wrong, or caught the trail of the 2 that ran across earlier. Never saw him again. We have lots of trailcam pics of this buck so I know he'll be around again. Didn't see anything the rest of the day yesterday. Buddies hunting the same lease saw a lot of other deer throughout the day. Shot one nice 8. 

This morning I videoed two does at 10-20 yards just milling around. Shortly after they left, a big bodied fork buck came in, easy shot at 30 yards but I let him go. Really after that tall 8 after I finally saw him in person. He's awesome looking. 
Here's a trail cam pic of him and a pic of a mount that looks pretty much exactly like him. Pretty nice 130-135"


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I saw 4 deer yesterday 3 does 1 buck the buck was chasing one doe across a open field moving fast .the others by them selfs ..this is by Shawnee, nothing this morning...


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally got my otter video loaded up.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Saw a lot of deer this afternoon/evening. In all 17 does and 4 bucks. One little 8 point could be a good dear in a year or two. I seriously thought maybe WWIII had broke out. I bet I heard 30+ gun shots. I could have swore there was some road hunting going on to the south of me. I kept hearing shots and the same exhaust sound going up and down the county road. The big boy that I saw on Thursday wasn't on cam Sat or today. Hopefully he is just locked down and not dead. Oh well, that's hunting. I may have 3 or 4 sits left before basketball season has me so busy I don't know what day it is.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a button buck and 3 does last night, nothing yesterday morning or this morning, and just a yearling this evening. Haven't seen a buck all weekend. Deer activity really seems slow.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone hunting northern creek or southern Pawnee county? I've put a lot of time in the woods and have yet to see anything chasing. I saw one buck the third week of Oct nudging some does around but that's it.


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Anyone hunting northern creek or southern Pawnee county? I've put a lot of time in the woods and have yet to see anything chasing. I saw one buck the third week of Oct nudging some does around but that's it.


Hunting around Bristow. Saw a good buck chase 2 does across a field last night, another buck came across a couple minutes after them with his head down the whole way. Thats about it. Hunting 4 places several miles apart and have yet to find any good scrapes and only a few small rubs here and there. I don't get it, worst year I've had as far as seeing deer. I put down the bow this weekend and picked up the rifle, I've yet to fill a tag. Should have shot the does early I guess when I had the chance, I just hate messing with them in the heat and usually can get it done in the cooler weather, just not happening for me this year.


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

ol'okie said:


> Finally got my otter video loaded up.


That would make my season! I love watching otters, very cool.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

there locked down here in the SW saw our target buck locked down in a grass field saturday ( that we cant hunt),,, never saw him sunday, then this morning his out there in same grass locked down on another doe, she's def in heat, evrytime she gets up he bird dogs her til she lays back down, then he jus stands like a statue and looks at her, good luck guys


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Still some chasing in Payne co. Buddy shot a tall 10 pt wider than his ears that was chasing. I hunted daylight til dark both days, saw 1 butt and 1 doe.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Went out for a bit this morning and didn't see anything but another lease member. He was sitting watching my feeder which hasn't had corn in it for a month or more. Got a feeling the only reason he was there is because I shot a doe there yesterday morning.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Went out for a bit this morning and didn't see anything but another lease member. He was sitting watching my feeder which hasn't had corn in it for a month or more. Got a feeling the only reason he was there is because I shot a doe there yesterday morning.


Sounds like we're on the same lease. Out of 25 members, there are only 3 or 4 that actually get out of the truck to hunt.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

9 bucks and 2 does over the weekend. Nothing of any size to speak of. All the bucks were on the prowl.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Five guys on mine and so far I'm the only one that tries to avoid where others are hunting. 

After I shot the doe yesterday one of the other guys came walking thru. I talked with him for a bit and found out that he routinely walks the entire property. Started telling me where he found stands and lucky for me they were all mine. 

Debating on pulling everything off there and calling it quits for that place. I can deal with the same thing on public ground for free.

I hear all the time how they get tired of not seeing any deer. I wonder why.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Five guys on mine and so far I'm the only one that tries to avoid where others are hunting.
> 
> After I shot the doe yesterday one of the other guys came walking thru. I talked with him for a bit and found out that he routinely walks the entire property. Started telling me where he found stands and lucky for me they were all mine.
> 
> ...


That sucks...


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Anyone hunting northern creek or southern Pawnee county? I've put a lot of time in the woods and have yet to see anything chasing. I saw one buck the third week of Oct nudging some does around but that's it.


3 does yesterday in northern creek. No buck activity. It was public land with some human activity other than mine.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Five guys on mine and so far I'm the only one that tries to avoid where others are hunting.
> 
> After I shot the doe yesterday one of the other guys came walking thru. I talked with him for a bit and found out that he routinely walks the entire property. Started telling me where he found stands and lucky for me they were all mine.
> 
> ...


If a section of our lease road goes straight for over a 100 yards, you can bet there's a truck parked on it. I hunt a pine plantation that has a dead end trail down the middle of it. A few of the guys have told me that they've parked down it while I wasn't there. If I tell these same guys that I climbed a tree within 100 yards of their "road spot", they'd blow up!


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

I finally got it done this morning. I had the opportunity to go out with the riffle this morning on private land and decided against it. Instead, I went out to one of my favorite spot on public land that I hadn't hunted in about a week. I got in the stand about 6:40 and it was just getting light. About 10 minutes later, I hear something coming towards me but my visibility is pretty limited because of the low light and the fact that it's pretty thick where I'm at. I finally get a glimpse of this deer and don't have a ton of time to make a decision whether to shoot or not. I can see that he's at least an 8 but that's about all I can make of him. He came in at 17 yards and was quartering to me a little. I drew right as he passed behind a small group of trees and he decided to start eating some acorns. So there I am drawn back waiting for him to take two more steps so I can let one fly. I don't know how long it really was but it seemed like an eternity. He finally steps into my shooting lane and I let it fly. I think I made a pretty good hit but knew it wasn't a pass through because I can see my arrow sticking out as he runs off. I watch the general direction that he ran and I thought I heard him crash not 40 yards from my stand. Just to be safe, I wait for about 30 minutes and then sneak out and head back to parking area. I gave him about an hour and a half and then headed back in there. I started to track him but blood was pretty limited. I find the arrow and only got about 8-10 inches of penetration so I'm thinking I hit him forward. I got about another 20 yards and there he is piled up right where I heard him crash. I'm pretty pumped. I've passed a lot of deer on the piece of public that I hunt and I'm glad to finally have a buck on the ground. For some reason I'm having a hard time getting the pictures to upload......


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Reasons like that is why I cant bring myself to get on a lease with other people. I can put up with that bs on public for free


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats tpeterson


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats tpetersen! look forward to some pics


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Congats...didn't happen without pics...lol.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

There! Had to resize them to fit


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice one! Congrats on a great public land buck!


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

awesome man!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Great Job man! It is a hoot to get on to nice bucks on public ground!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice deer man...congrats and way to stick to it!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a Gun kill but my brother got this one yesterday.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

damn fine deer! congrats


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I am having a rough season so far. Have plenty of deer on cameras but nothing when I'm in the stand. I have four sets where I hunt and play the wind but it seems when I pick a stand the deer show up at another stand. I am very frustrated.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

spcfoor said:


> I am having a rough season so far. Have plenty of deer on cameras but nothing when I'm in the stand. I have four sets where I hunt and play the wind but it seems when I pick a stand the deer show up at another stand. I am very frustrated.


I think you should let one of us sit in whichever stand your not..lol. 
I understand how you feel.. It seems like we all fall into that same rut every once in awhile.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone sitting in this wind? Im about to go sit for a bit here at my house but I'm not sure about 30mph gusts.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Sat all day 3 different properties didnt see a deer. Did see 3 yotes a bobcat a fox an tree rats tho


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Won't be able to get back in the woods until thanksgiving morning. Hoping to film my friend harvest a deer with his bow.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Ill be back out tomorrow again bright an early then wint to get to hunt again til sunday. Just hoping this north wind lays down some its been brutal


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats to all you guys! I sure miss not being in the field this year due to health.

Thanks for posting the pictures!

One question my lease members are saying there seeing less does this year. I wonder if we had any kill off in the Wagoner Co. area from something? I may try and go place a camera to see if does will hit the corn. Got me thinking.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats to all you guys! I sure miss not being in the field this year due to health.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures!
> 
> ...


Dan, as you know I don't hunt your area but....

I highly doubt there are less deer but I know things are very different this year. I knew it very early on before season started when I started spending my mornings and evenings glassing. I had a few spots from the last two years that I could sit and see 60-120 deer every night. From the best spot, the most deer I saw was 14 in one evening of glassing this year. 

In my opinion, it was absolutely water related. With the drought we've had the last 2-3 years, the only water for miles around had been the lake that I hunt near. This year, they got enough rain that every farm pond has water. The other thing that really changed is the woods themselves. The drought killed off many big cedars and blackjacks. Many of them already have rotted and fallen. This was true last year, but the minimal rain kept undergrowth at bay. This year, the rain let that undergrowth take over. There are areas that were nice oak flats that are now seas of 8' Johnson grass. 

When season started, it took me some time to start seeing deer in numbers and with regularity. I had to significantly change my hunting. My favorite stands of the last two years were producing nothing. One of which I sat 6 times and saw a total of maybe 10 deer. No bucks. I pulled it after that. My best stands this year are in areas I've never hunted before but it really took me until late October/early November to figure it all out. I've killed my does and am seeing numbers again but, I haven't been able to close the deal on a big deer..... and I can't say it isn't for lack of having chances.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you are spot on Tony. I am seeing the same pattern on my lease. I am also sure that I have had several walk by my area and did not see them because of all of the tall under brush, where I would have seen them clearly over the past few years in on the same trail. I have had to really use my binos and scan a lot more this year. 


I am going to sit all day tomorrow and see if one of the shooters will come out to play and just maybe give me a chance at him. Glad we did our Thanksgiving last Sunday.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Sat all day today never seen a deer. Checked my cams an its all night pics right after dark an right before daylight. Guess im gonna hang the bow up for a couple days an dust off the ol rifle


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

when does deer season end in Oklahoma? I have been thinking about driving up there and hitting some public land to try and feel my freezer. No luck so far here in NM.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

beersndeer said:


> when does deer season end in Oklahoma? I have been thinking about driving up there and hitting some public land to try and feel my freezer. No luck so far here in NM.


Bow ends Jan 15. Gun ends 12/10.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks... I just pulled up the DNR website to look at dates and possible public land spots within driving distance.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Gun ends the 8th not the 10th


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I would mainly be looking at areas in the Southwestern part of the state to keep my driving distance down. these are the areas that I am going to start checking out. If there are any I should avoid please let me know to save time. This could also turn into a yearly adventure or as long as I am stationed at Cannon AFB.

Southwest


77 Altus Lugert
78 Cross Timbers 
79 Fort Cobb
80 Gist
81 Grady County
82 Hackberry Flat
83 Mountain Park
84 Sandy Sanders
85 Wa****a County
86 Waurika
87 Wichita Mountains NWR*


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> I would mainly be looking at areas in the Southwestern part of the state to keep my driving distance down. these are the areas that I am going to start checking out. If there are any I should avoid please let me know to save time. This could also turn into a yearly adventure or as long as I am stationed at Cannon AFB.


I have hunted Waurika exclusively for the last two years. I'm stationed down here at Sheppard AFB, TX and its about a 45 minute drive. The area is quite large, with a lot of timber. Deer herd is decent, but the hogs are all over the place. Let me know what all you need to know and I'll help the best I can. Oh yeah..I'm a fellow crew dawg myself (Bomber guy)..


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

SD BowHunter said:


> I have hunted Waurika exclusively for the last two years. I'm stationed down here at Sheppard AFB, TX and its about a 45 minute drive. The area is quite large, with a lot of timber. Deer herd is decent, but the hogs are all over the place. Let me know what all you need to know and I'll help the best I can. Oh yeah..I'm a fellow crew dawg myself (Bomber guy)..


Hey thanks for offering up some help. I am not opposed to shooting hogs either. I was originally a A10 crew chief. Got retrained to heavies.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone know the law regarding carrying a firearm in the woods after rifle season? I want to try to shoot a few yotes with the .204 but I can't find anywhere in the book where it says whether or not this is legal. I don't think the .204 is legal for deer hunting, but I don't know what the law says about being in the woods with a rifle.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Nothing bigger then a 22 if im not mistaken during deer season. Call your local gw an find out for sure


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DB I met you once at roddy's archery shop in muskogee. I hunt Cherokee county and from what I can tell from my lease is the numbers seem down. We haven't had near as many good bucks on camera or doe. This last week I thought it would bust wide open but we have had just few sightings. The large acorn corp has spread them out more.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> Hey thanks for offering up some help. I am not opposed to shooting hogs either. I was originally a A10 crew chief. Got retrained to heavies.


Do you happen to know a SSgt Chatman or a MSgt Imel down in Canon?


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Knew of Imel he was retiring when I was pcsing in last year.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> Knew of Imel he was retiring when I was pcsing in last year.


Dang, I didn't know he was in that long. I worked with him up in Ellsworth AFB, SD... But hey, if you need some info about Waurika, or even someone to take you up there and show you around, just let me know. I've got buddy that I met through AT down here from Mountain Home AFB right now. We've been hitting the woods as much as work allows. He's only down here for instructor school (5 weeks), but he hasn't had much luck with the deer yet.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I know who your talking about through AT. I just traded him a tent. Just mailed it off today. He's a f15 crew chief.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> I think I know who your talking about through AT. I just traded him a tent. Just mailed it off today. He's a f15 crew chief.


haha, yeah, he's a 15 guy... Cool dude..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Beersndeer..Just PM me if you need info, don't wanna highjack this thread. I'll be here at Sheppard for another year before I BOP...


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

beersndeer said:


> I would mainly be looking at areas in the Southwestern part of the state to keep my driving distance down. these are the areas that I am going to start checking out. If there are any I should avoid please let me know to save time. This could also turn into a yearly adventure or as long as I am stationed at Cannon AFB.
> 
> Southwest
> 
> ...


I never did have any luck at fort Cobb. But it's been at least 10 years or more since I hunted there.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Jbsooner 

I talked to a warden last year about coyote hunting public land while archery season was still in. His response was ya but there might still be bowhunters out. If I saw a truck parked where I wanted to be I would just move on to the next spot. I get tired of sitting in the stand around mid december and pick up coyote hunting until spring turkey season starts.

I do not recall the wardens name but it was either creek pawnee or osage county. I wanna say it was Jamie Cole


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Want to wish my fellow hunters a happy thanksgiving and good luck in the woods today


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I just burned my last buck tag on a small buck. Normally would pass on one like him but ill take him. Freezer is full now and im out of antlered tags. Might get restless and go after a doe later but for now the season is over for me.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Forgot the pic


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

I took a long ride to Iowa yesterday cruising up 44. I saw 15 deer along the interstate, all around 130pm to 230pm. All were out in the open 5 were bucks and they all had does on lock down. The does were eating and the bucks standing there staring at them. 2 of those bucks were 140 or better. Wish i was able to be there this weekend! Happy thanksgiving everyone and be safe.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Myself am stuck at work on this turkey day id so rather be in the stand


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

beersndeer said:


> I would mainly be looking at areas in the Southwestern part of the state to keep my driving distance down. these are the areas that I am going to start checking out. If there are any I should avoid please let me know to save time. This could also turn into a yearly adventure or as long as I am stationed at Cannon AFB.
> 
> Southwest
> 
> ...




The cross timbers is pretty good


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Know this is off topic but if anyone has any lease openings for next season I'm looking. Only bow hunt and would prefer something near water. Lemme know if you think you need to fill a spot! Please text 843-442-9398. Also ill only be there 2-3 times a season


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well guess im gonna have to start myself a tree sitter instead of a deer hunter. I havent seen a thing in a week now. Tho this morning was a beautiful day to be sittin high up in a tree!


Hope everyone has a great Turkey Day! And are blessed enough to spend it with good friends, family and great food!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Coyote hunting is legal on public land with whatever means are legal during gun season on that WMA. 

Meaning, archery only areas are restricted to archery or shotgun only

Rifle areas are open to coyote hunting with a rifle year round. 

Muzzle loader areas are open to coyote hunting year round with a muzzle loader. 

And so on. Unless it is specifically stated in the regs that the laws are different concerning Yotes , then the season is same as statewide. Which is open year round.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

beersndeer said:


> when does deer season end in Oklahoma? I have been thinking about driving up there and hitting some public land to try and feel my freezer. No luck so far here in NM.



I find this random, but cool. I was thinking about driving out to OK tomorrow night and checking out a WMA I found right on the Southwest corner. I am in Clovis too and I just bought a new freezer that needs to be filled.

I picked Sandy Sanders because it's within 4 hours and over 19K acres.....

I am heading out with one of my troops and we are going to scout/still hunt/ potentially hunt there. If we find it's a bust then I will just try another place next time.


If you are interested in coming with us let me know..... either hit me up on here or come see me in Bld 4606 lol....
I promise our JP-8 smell doesn't scare the deer away


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Sandy is archery only. You'll find deer because of sentence one. 


Be sure to bring an orange cap or vest as you will need to wear one or the other since our rifle season is underway until next weekend. Even though it is an archery only area.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Deer aren't moving much in Cherokee county. Anyone have other reports?


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Osage an pawnee countys are dead as well all right after dark or right before daylight pics


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> Sandy is archery only. You'll find deer because of sentence one.
> 
> 
> Be sure to bring an orange cap or vest as you will need to wear one or the other since our rifle season is underway until next weekend. Even though it is an archery only area.


Thank you for the heads up. I will be sure to wear my blaze orange.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Pawnee county has been dead all week except for those pesky eyeballs looking at me in my headlamp on the way to my stand. pressure has em moving at night I would guess.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took off work early Wednesday to help my uncle feed cows and then hit the woods afterwards. Saw 4 doe and one decent buck before dark.

Hunting 4 hours this morning and didn't see a deer. Friend that I took with me saw two does.

Hunted this evening and no deer. Did see a group of around 30 hogs. They never would come within bow range but stayed between me and my four wheeler the whole time. I was bowhunting, so I got down early so I could see the boars before they decided to charge me...LOL.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Sat this morning on the lease in Osage Co till about 1100. Saw a dozen turkey around 0830, was going to stick one but 2 does walked out just as I was getting ready. Decided against the turkey and watched the does instead, hoping a buck was nearby. Smaller of the two does got ruffed up and run off by a turkey lol. Shortly after the two does ran away from the turks, I heard a buck grunting down the hill...probably the buck I was hoping to see. Sun came up and it turned out to be really nice. I regret only staying till 1100, since we didn't end up eating till 1500. Been seeing a lot of activity around 1300-1500, should have stayed longer!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Four of us hunting different spots in Cherokee and only one doe seen this morning. This evening my brother went out and blanked. So I guess we are all in the same boat. I just don't believe it is all pressure. I think excess food and some bucks locked down with doe now. But on camera I have been seeing groups of doe at night which tells me they have not been chased much or bred yet.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Timber Hawk said:


> Four of us hunting different spots in Cherokee and only one doe seen this morning. This evening my brother went out and blanked. So I guess we are all in the same boat. I just don't believe it is all pressure. I think excess food and some bucks locked down with doe now. But on camera I have been seeing groups of doe at night which tells me they have not been chased much or bred yet.


I had bucks chasing the first week of November on the north side of tahlequah. Last year I had a big buck locked down during rifle season. I don't remember what part of rifle season it was but there's still has to be a few does that haven't been bred yet.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

918hoytman918 said:


> I had bucks chasing the first week of November on the north side of tahlequah. Last year I had a big buck locked down during rifle season. I don't remember what part of rifle season it was but there's still has to be a few does that haven't been bred yet.


Buck activity fell off a cliff 11/20 for me. I hunted a lot and only sat once between 11/1 and 11/20 without seeing a buck. Since then I've seen one buck. 

Definitely in higher density areas, there will be noticeable additional ruts.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

tmorelli said:


> Buck activity fell off a cliff 11/20 for me. I hunted a lot and only sat once between 11/1 and 11/20 without seeing a buck. Since then I've seen one buck.
> 
> Definitely in higher density areas, there will be noticeable additional ruts.


I live on the north side of town just outside city limits. Once all the guns start blazing more deer head towards town. I see a lot more deer than the normal groups that stay close during the summer. Other than the occasional poacher that comes thru these deer are not pressured with gun shots so they feel pretty safe.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 6 cameras out and two of them had a small 10 and the other had a nice 8.... all at night! I cant get a buck in that area to travel during the daytime all season long!!! been by far not the greatest season so far...


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't seen a buck over 2 years old on camera for 3 weeks now. I am getting pictures of more does gathered around the feeder area just after dark and very young bucks at all times during the day and night. I am getting a bit worried.


----------



## BigBadHoyt (Nov 6, 2013)

In the stand now in Johnston county little windy hope he comes out tho


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Question for people who have hunted or who are familiar with Sandy Sanders WMA. Even though it's an archery only WMA, is it still pretty heavy with pressure? Or will I be able to walk in deep enough where I won't have any issue?

I am going there tomorrow completely cold (never been there before/no scouting)
I was going to throw my pack on and still hunt/scout/explore and try to set myself up with areas that I might check out next time.


Any information would be great, even more about the area itself. Is this a one or two parking lot area where you walk in, or can I drive all throughout this thing with my truck.

Descriptions online are not helping much.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sitting in the stand around Choctaw. Deer active is 0 and squirrel activity is high . Guessing bucks still locked up . Big boys moved before big freeze and ant moved since just hoping for a doe to restock my meat I done eat . But since IV been practicing proper deer management and ant shot a buck in a bout 5 years much less since I moved here horns will go down tonight if they come by . Only decent buck IV seen this year was first Nov. And was in at 20 yards but not in a shooting lane and ran his doe the other way


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Just hung a new stand right behind my house. Last weekend my 3yr old grandson said he wanted to hunt reindeer, so we walked down behind the house(10 acres) and set down. He lasted 23 minutes, but I found loads of tracks cutting through the back corner. My son went to the barn sunday around 10am and there were 2 does standing out in the field. Got a quickie stand now for when I don't have a lot of time. There are some pretty good size track out there and I had some fresh tracks 20yds from my birddog kennels.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Never hunted Sandy Sanders but am trying to put together a weekend hunt in Jan at a WMA just to see some different country. Keep us posted on how it is out there or shoot me a PM. I hunt family land in the southeast part of the state and just want to get out and see some new country.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep. Me too. Just want to find some different country too.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Roughrider said:


> Never hunted Sandy Sanders but am trying to put together a weekend hunt in Jan at a WMA just to see some different country. Keep us posted on how it is out there or shoot me a PM. I hunt family land in the southeast part of the state and just want to get out and see some new country.


I will shoot you a PM with results. I plan on doing some serious miles, that way I can narrow it down for future hunts.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

So far I've seen a lot of movement. Must of it around 2:00ish.. seen quite a few does and 1 nice 8pt. None close enough though. The 8pt was all allow.. so he may have been looking for another doe


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

There won't be what I would consider a lot of pressure there. Most pressure on the area is south on the river. Not just a ton of options for tree stands. I would be prepared to possibly hunt off the ground.


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

I should learn from you guys, got 10 cameras and 24 stands scattered over 640 acres. The biggest buck photographed - by a bunch - for the last two years is 8 miles west on 27 acres in city limits behind the folks place and where we work every day. Haven't taken the time to sling a stand up there. Go ahead and say it, I know, not too bright.


----------



## BigBadHoyt (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys it seems the deer are moving good at 9:30-10 around here I suggest sitting late i don't know why they move late they just do


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

BigBadHoyt said:


> Guys it seems the deer are moving good at 9:30-10 around here I suggest sitting late i don't know why they move late they just do


They probably know most hunters are out by 9ish this late in the season.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Same report here. Three of us sat last night all of us blanked. Weird year for me. Almost all pics at night. Not a good buck on camera for over a month. Never saw any chasing. Doe are grouping up.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had an orange army member about 7am walking thru the thicket whistling and calling doe bleat with grunt. Guess that is a new driving technic? 

Figure it might be best just to wait till gun seasons over and go back out. If i can last that long lol!


----------



## BigBadHoyt (Nov 6, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> They probably know most hunters are out by 9ish this late in the season.


Your probably right


----------



## BigBadHoyt (Nov 6, 2013)

Rut is just now coming in Johnston/Bryan county just got first glimpse this morning of rut signs the bucks are finally chasing here


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Skunked any way you look at it. Sat in the Canadian river bottom from 3 til dark. A mixed bag of blue jays, squirrels, a possum and an actual skunk. So I guess you could say I got "double skunked"


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

So I left New Mexico at 2AM today and got into Sandy Sanders around 6:30. I kinda just sat in the truck until the sun started peaking over, then walked into the woods. I didn't wanna go in during the dark and potentially screw up someone else's hunt.

Within 10 minutes I was on a ridge that was absolutely destroyed by scrapes/rubs. I counted over 38 total, all fresh. Well I wanted to do a lot of exploring, so I still hunted all the way around. I came across this beautiful funnel and once I got to the other side, I started getting snorted at. I saw the deer behind the tree and drew back... sure enough this monster buck comes out and stops right in my shooting lane.....

He never saw me, but it happened so fast that I didn't have time to range him. I figured about 45, so I picked my hair that I was going to destroy and let the arrow fly.... right under him. 

After he walked off laughing I ranged where he stood at 52 yards, but the issue is the shot was uphill. 



The worst part of all is he was probably the biggest 10 pointer I have ever seen in my life. I am glad it was a clean miss, but I will never live that shot down.
This was at 9AM so it would have been a great story.

Anyways, I scouted the entire ridge and it's definitely going to become my honey hole. More doe sign than I can imagine and there at least two, maybe 3 bucks marking it. This one was the big boy for sure. I found trees that he absolutely destroyed.


Again he never saw me, so I am thinking next time I will take the upper hand and sit on my funnel. 

I hunted the ridge til about 1 then drove around and popped into a few other areas. Tons of animals moving out there, just not sure when.
Also, I think maybe one other truck went in there today, but those tracks could have been old.


I think I will enjoy Sandy Sanders


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

That sounds good man. You planning camping out there, cause that's a heck of a drive.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Havent seen a deer the last 11 sits....

I went back and read my notes. I am pushing 30 days of gun season (3 years, back to '11) in a row without seeing a dang deer. Cmon.......


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


> That sounds good man. You planning camping out there, cause that's a heck of a drive.


Yep!!! I will certainly be camping out there. It's a very nice area and I will start exploring the entire thing, once the season is over.
I found this ridge that I will hunt until the end of the year. Uncle Sam is making me go hunt in another country for a little while, but when I am back it's exploring time. 

I have also been trying to contact the biologist for that area and get a bigger inside scoop.

I have been trying to find something on whether we can hang cameras on public lands/WMAs. Because if we are allowed to, I will definitely be hanging some next year.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Saw 7 deer this morning right behind my house. I could see the lights on the Christmas tree through the back window from my stand. Right after 7 I saw a big bodied deer moving towards me. He got to 32yds and turned east, I had a shot chance and didn't think I could sneak an arrow through the opening. Couldn't tell how big a rack because of the fog, but looked wide when he turned his head. About an hour later had 6 does come through on the same trail as the buck. Reminded me why I dislike those old nanny does. This group had 2 that were quite upset about something and spent quite a bit of time blowing and stomping. Thought one of the group was going to work to an opening for a shot but they eventually all turned and headed east away from me. After they left I figured out that my horse was feeding just out of the trees in the field where they wanted to head. 

With as still as it was and they had no idea I was around I will be looking for a place to move the stand down a little east. That buck has peaked my interest, I have his tracks going and coming crossing the back corner.

This wasn't there when I hung the stand on Friday.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> Yep!!! I will certainly be camping out there. It's a very nice area and I will start exploring the entire thing, once the season is over.
> I found this ridge that I will hunt until the end of the year. Uncle Sam is making me go hunt in another country for a little while, but when I am back it's exploring time.
> 
> I have also been trying to contact the biologist for that area and get a bigger inside scoop.
> ...


I hang them on public. I couldnt find any reg saying that we can't. You just can't screw the mounts into trees.. ive seen other cameras out there also...if I'm wrong, someone please let me know...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've searched all the regs as well and came up with nothing. I am going to do it, I will just use straps. I also need to hide them well enough so no one steals them!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> I've searched all the regs as well and came up with nothing. I am going to do it, I will just use straps. I also need to hide them well enough so no one steals them!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Hiding it better be your first priority. I lost a stand this year to thieves and had others tampered with in various ways. I've since pulled my stands and am running mobile. I don't hang cameras on public for fear of theft.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Make sure you are willing to lose it. Had one stolen from public land before. I would have rather had the memory card than the camera just so I could see what was on it.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Like I have said iv lived here over 2 years hunted 3 season and once gun season comes deer movement dries up for me . Gets tough once leaves fall never had this problem in Georgia.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive been hanging a camera out on public land for 3 yrs now. i always hang it about 8-10ft off the ground and added a cable python lock. Well till this year i thought that was enough to keep it safe. But alias it got stolen this year. Which as made me real leery to leave anything out. 

Guess you cant stop a thief just keep honest man honest is all. Just make sure its a cheap camera that your not worried about losing, put your name on it in a secret place, place it high in a tree which still allows it to work, hide it with camo, add a python cable lock and if you really want it add security get a lock box for it. I have one for next time i decide to put it out on public land.

They sell a adjustable mount for the lockbox that can be strapped to the tree to keep it legal.

I thought about looking for a Okla wildlife dept stickers to put on it to maybe help keep people from messing with it.

Good luck public land can be horrible for people taken stuff that doesn't belong to them.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Concealment is first priority when it comes to cameras.. I use camo duck tape. It helps in the summer and spring months. And its cheap


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I still have a ton of camo duct tape laying around. I will get creative and try to hide it, but won't get too upset if it get's taken. It's a risk I am willing to take....

Now I am just trying to figure out how I am going to make it all the way through this week without losing my mind. I want to get back on that ridge and bring home that deer I missed.....

I think Friday will have to be a CTO/day off and I'll have an extra day to hunt. Looks like snow Friday. I am excited.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah... I think were expecting some weather on Wednesday. Be careful driving in that ice...crazy stuff!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Completely legal to hang stands on public as well as cameras. I would just treat them like they may get stolen. Cameras during season is risky on any public. Running them in the off season usually isn't to bad on most areas. 

The bio there is a great guy. With the holiday this last weekend, I am sure he was out of pocket. He actually lives there on the SE side of the area.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

any one seeing any rut action? are we past peak rut in central oklahoma? or just starting?


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Ghostware said:


> any one seeing any rut action? are we past peak rut in central oklahoma? or just starting?


I haven't seen any activity in 2 weeks but I have some scrapes that are still being worked over I'm in mcintosh county


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghostware said:


> any one seeing any rut action? are we past peak rut in central oklahoma? or just starting?


We are past it. I saw the best activity 11/10-11/24 and i'm hunting NE of Luther. Really steep decline in daylight activity after that point.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> We are past it. I saw the best activity 11/10-11/24 and i'm hunting NE of Luther. Really steep decline in daylight activity after that point.


My sightings were all way up 11/1-11/20 in SW OK. Way down ever since.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have only seen 3 deer in the past week and they were all at 5:30am while walking into my stands. I only have a couple daytime pictures of a doe, 2 button bucks and a small spike. I haven't had any pictures of mature bucks day or night in 3 weeks. I sure hope they get real hungry soon and try to feed in the daylight some.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I've hadn't really noticed any rut activity at my place by Guthrie until the last week or so, still have a lot of cruising and does being dogged. But of course all at night. Still have some day Movement but probably a 50% decrease from a couple weeks ago


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

How old do you think this guy is? Kind stuck between 3.5 or 4.5


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

3.5


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> My sightings were all way up 11/1-11/20 in SW OK. Way down ever since.


x2 same here


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> 3.5


x2.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Pulled 5 cameras off of 3 different places yesterday and basically no pictures at all. In and around Norman. The deer are just not coming to food plots or feeders. 

Today out of desperation I went to Lexington WMA and walked around. Not much sign but acorns everywhere. I decided to sit from about 3 til dark. At 4:30 I hear something running towards me so I grab my bow. 3 dang dogs, black like labs with tails curled over their backs and chasing anything that moved.

Hiked back to the truck for the sad drive home.

I don't know what it is going to take to get close to a deer. I am going to go out west and hunt some spots without any oak trees next week. 

Frustrated and tired,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> I forgot this pic until I was flipping through my phone. There's a good story with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This story is of a doe I shot 2 years ago. Not as weird as your story, but one I can't figure out. I shot the doe from a 16' ladderstand when she was 31 yards away, left side toward me, quartering away. My arrow hit between the third and fourth rib from the back angling toward her right front leg. She left a really good blood trail and I found her dead within 100 yards. I couldn't find an exit hole so I was extra careful when field dressing her. Anyway, I took her home and hung her up in the garage and the next day when I was skinning her, my knife hit the tip of my broadhead in her right hind quarter. The broadhead never broke the skin where it was trying to come out. The broadhead had about 5-6 inches of arrow attached, but I never found any other part of my arrow.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

downumbowhunter said:


> I haven't seen any activity in 2 weeks but I have some scrapes that are still being worked over I'm in mcintosh county


Where you at over there? I live in Porum and hunt McIntosh County on a regular basis.


----------



## maxwell.riddle (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Okies, im new to the site, and new to hunting. im taking a trip this week going hunting and camping. im heading to the Ouachita WMA Leflore unit in SE OK. iv'e never been there so im trying to see if any of ya'll have hunted the area. thanks.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

maxwell.riddle said:


> Hey Okies, im new to the site, and new to hunting. im taking a trip this week going hunting and camping. im heading to the Ouachita WMA Leflore unit in SE OK. iv'e never been there so im trying to see if any of ya'll have hunted the area. thanks.


I've been down there a couple times. Gorgeous country, make sure to grab the land access permit that is required, stay safe and good luck


----------



## maxwell.riddle (Dec 3, 2013)

boonecoon said:


> I've been down there a couple times. Gorgeous country, make sure to grab the land access permit that is required, stay safe and good luck


i have to get an access pass there too? i was looking into three rivers, which you also need an access pass, but decided not to because iv'e heard there are some bad things that go on out there. meth labs and pot farms and stuff like that. i dont want to be out there and run into one of those guys.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

maxwell.riddle said:


> i have to get an access pass there too? i was looking into three rivers, which you also need an access pass, but decided not to because iv'e heard there are some bad things that go on out there. meth labs and pot farms and stuff like that. i dont want to be out there and run into one of those guys.


No I'm sorry, 3 rivers is where we have gone. Definitely didn't have any problems like that. Not to mention we usually go during the archery season between black powder and rifle and there's no one around. Message me if you have any other questions about 3 rivers


----------



## maxwell.riddle (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone else hunt three rivers?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I live in Idabel and have hunted Three Rivers most of my life. Currently have a lease that used to be Three Rivers before Weyco split it up 

I've never walked in in a meth lab but that's not saying they aren't there. I'm sure they're all over Oklahoma.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I've taken a few days off. I'm going to hit it tomorrow pm before the front moves in.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

sinko said:


> I've taken a few days off. I'm going to hit it tomorrow pm before the front moves in.


I'm thinking of taking the rest of the week......


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

sinko said:


> I've taken a few days off. I'm going to hit it tomorrow pm before the front moves in.


I'm willing to bet that they'll be moving. Wish I could make it out...! Good luck


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you guys think movement will be like this weekend? Lows in the single digits and highs in the low 20,s in my area.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

CRX OKIE said:


> What do you guys think movement will be like this weekend? Lows in the single digits and highs in the low 20,s in my area.


If you have good food, you should be OK. Better sit midday with the temps and the moon phase. 

I don't have great food and the pressure of gun season is keeping my hopes on check.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

CRX OKIE said:


> What do you guys think movement will be like this weekend? Lows in the single digits and highs in the low 20,s in my area.


I am excited. I hope we get enough snow Thursday to have some good tracking/blood splatter snow for Friday/Saturday. I am going to head back to my ridge at Sandy Sanders and perhaps search a few other spots.


I am expecting deer to be on their feet moving, so I plan to put them on their side


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone go out tonight?
Any movement before this front roles in?


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

i saw 5 does feeding in a hay meadow this morning on my way home at about 715am. but didnt see anything on my way to work at 3pm.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> Pulled 5 cameras off of 3 different places yesterday and basically no pictures at all. In and around Norman. The deer are just not coming to food plots or feeders.
> 
> Today out of desperation I went to Lexington WMA and walked around. Not much sign but acorns everywhere. I decided to sit from about 3 til dark. At 4:30 I hear something running towards me so I grab my bow. 3 dang dogs, black like labs with tails curled over their backs and chasing anything that moved.
> 
> ...



If you decide to hunt Lexington again, shoot me a PM and I give you some pointers on a couple of spots I used to hunt when I lived in that area.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

If anyone in the SW part of the state gets a fresh kill and is going to trash the skin, please PM me. I am wanting to try my hand at tanning one and I completely forgot to ask my processor to save the one from my buck. I will happily drive a reasonable distance to pick one up.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Krennen said:


> If anyone in the SW part of the state gets a fresh kill and is going to trash the skin, please PM me. I am wanting to try my hand at tanning one and I completely forgot to ask my processor to save the one from my buck. I will happily drive a reasonable distance to pick one up.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Buck? Doe? Does it matter?


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Not picky, just need a fresh hide without a bunch of "oops" skinning knife holes. :thumbs_up


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Went out and froze this morning and saw nothing


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Krennen said:


> If anyone in the SW part of the state gets a fresh kill and is going to trash the skin, please PM me. I am wanting to try my hand at tanning one and I completely forgot to ask my processor to save the one from my buck. I will happily drive a reasonable distance to pick one up.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Get ready for a lot of work. I got into this a few years ago... Preserved several skins (only worked a few down supple--the rest are still stiff in my shed). I kind of got burned out on it because I never found a good way to use the skins. Anyway, I have quite a bit of various chemicals if you are interested in buying them for a bargain.

Best wishes.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Get ready for a lot of work. I got into this a few years ago... Preserved several skins (only worked a few down supple--the rest are still stiff in my shed). I kind of got burned out on it because I never found a good way to use the skins. Anyway, I have quite a bit of various chemicals if you are interested in buying them for a bargain.
> 
> Best wishes.



I might be interested, let me see if I can actually get my hands on a hide first and go from there.

Thanks


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone out this evening? How is it? Plan on going out tomorrow evening, hope this weather doesn't bed them down.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am heading out on Saturday morning and going to sit as long as I can stand the cold or a shooter sized buck shows up. I'm hoping for an early morning rush to the feeder.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

From what i have seen the last week a mid day hunt might be the ticket. Plus it would be warmer. Only pic's i have gotten have been at at not now during the day. Friend has a group of 8-10 does showing up between 1-3pm on a wheat field. 

If i dont work to late tonight plan to hit it in the morning and then heavy this weekend.


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm gonna try to head out Saturday morning as well. It's gonna be cold! How does everyone stay warm while in the treestand? I think the key is to have good gear but I still get cold sometimes.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am leaving at 2AM from New Mexico tomorrow and should hit my piece by 6am. I am just torn between doing in before light, pulling my camera, and checking it to decide my morning hunt area, or just let that sit until a few hours after the sun is up then pull it. It's easy to get to without making too much noise, I just don't want to push anything out.....

I will be there Friday and Saturday, so Krennen, if you are anywhere near Erick and I drop something, I will PM you.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

tpetersen said:


> I'm gonna try to head out Saturday morning as well. It's gonna be cold! How does everyone stay warm while in the treestand? I think the key is to have good gear but I still get cold sometimes.


Layers layers layers

My setup is still a work in progress as its hard for me to buy outside of the season and know how its gonna work for Me. Look to add more firstlite exp merino wool layers for next year. I like the fact its thinner and still warm. I hate being like the little kid on a Christmas Story and be unable move to just to stay warm.

So for now I use firstlite merino wool base, UA cold gear 3.0 base, firstlite merino wool base, fleece base and outer wear thats fleeced lined. Hot hands hand warmer and foot warmers too. Wear light gloves and use a muff hand bag with the hand warmers. And 800gram boots with merino wool socks and foot warmers if below 20*
I may add my heavy lined coat and pants on top of my normal cold gear setup for saturday morning tho its been a longtime since i hunted in single digits. 


But u guess the beat way to stay warm is to stay on the couch lol! But im crazy at least thats what all my family and friends tell me cause i go out in this weather to hunt lol!


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

iccyman becarfull there is alot of snow and ice here now. i think out by erick it is mostly snow but i know the roads hear in south central r getting slicker by the minute


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Dusty12 said:


> iccyman becarfull there is alot of snow and ice here now. i think out by erick it is mostly snow but i know the roads hear in south central r getting slicker by the minute


I agree.. I wouldn't be driving right now either.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

For weather like this-

Legs- under armour cold gear base, poly/wool second layer, thin fleece 3rd layer, wind resistant soft shell type 4th layer, heavy insulated bibs.

Upper body- under armour cold gear base, poly/wool second layer, thin fleece mock turtle neck, UA hoody, down jacket, soft shell jacket.

Feet- walk in wearing whatever you want. In the tree, change to thin wool socks with thick wool socks. Put hand warmers inside boot blankets. Put feet in them with no shoes.

Thin UA gloves or thin fleece gloves. Hands in muff or pockets with hand warmers as needed.

Key for me- thin fleece neck gaiter.


It works and I'm normally pretty comfortable. What I really want is a heater body suit so I can simplify my layers and packing all that stuff.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

A good hat or hood and a neck gaiter can help a lot.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I had deer hitting the feeder before dark yesterday evening. I shot what I thought was a big doe and turned out to be a spike. The sleet has been coming down all day here in tahlequah. No deer hitting the feeder this evening. It was sleeting pretty good. If the forecast stays true this stuff will be coming down all night turning into snow and should let up around 2 in the afternoon tomorrow. I will definitely have my son in the blind tomorrow when this stuff quits. The deer should be moving good.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I have an IWOM. I dress like it is 40 degrees outside and put on the IWOM. Usually a couple of thin layers and nothing special. It is amazing how warm it is with all your body heat trapped in one big bag. Already this year I had icicles hanging off the hood and ice crusting on the outside. Toasty on the inside. Very thin gloves and a hand warmer in the muff if needed. 

It makes this kind of weather very huntable.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Good wool stocking cap with my fleece neck gaiter pulled up so only my eyes show. haven't found any weather I couldn't handle in that yet... Gonna go Weds morning, forecast is 1degree for the low. That will be the coldest I have personally been in.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dusty12 said:


> iccyman becarfull there is alot of snow and ice here now. i think out by erick it is mostly snow but i know the roads hear in south central r getting slicker by the minute


Thanks for the heads up!
I will be very careful. I was just watching the news and listening to the accuweather forecast and I might leave earlier(I am thinking midnight now).... 
That way I can go nice and slow to make it out there. If I didn't have so few days to hunt left I would probably pass on this weekend, but I am limited, so game on. I will make the cold work for me.

Getting too Erick shouldn't be the biggest issue, it'll be those farm roads getting out to Sandy that I have to really look out for.


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

no problem, 
just figured i would give you a heads up, and good luck


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

This kind of weather causes me to wear bigger boots and throw hand warmers in to them before i put them on. 

I am a sissy if my feet get cold.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> I am leaving at 2AM from New Mexico tomorrow and should hit my piece by 6am. I am just torn between doing in before light, pulling my camera, and checking it to decide my morning hunt area, or just let that sit until a few hours after the sun is up then pull it. It's easy to get to without making too much noise, I just don't want to push anything out.....
> 
> I will be there Friday and Saturday, so Krennen, if you are anywhere near Erick and I drop something, I will PM you.


I will cross my fingers for you! Definitely be careful, the roads a terrible here in the Altus area and they are saying more snow tonight.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I know I'm not the only one out here this morning. Haven't got to see snow woods for couple years









On that warmth subject, I use a warmbag on these kinda days. Dress for the walk in and zip it up. Nice and toasty. I do like what I see about the iwoms though besides he hoods. That round foot area looks way better than the warmbags


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

i got up n headed to my stand this morning to,, jumped a herd of deer right close to my stand so i,m back at home with a nice warm cup a joe, geeeez its cold, missed a opportuntity at this big 8 in pic last nite,,,, but had my head up my butt daydreaming, he was at 25 yds when i saw him and had jus walked right through 2 shooting lanesukey:,,, long story short next shooting lane was downwind right as he was reaching it he threw his head up looked my way turned n walked straight away.:sad: been after this buck all season n i blow my first opportunity,,guess i shoulda took a rifle he,d be hanging in the garage if i had,


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

May be crazy but when i get the chance to experience my favorite two things deer hunting and snow! 

U bet im out there! 

Deftly need to invest in either a warmbag/heaterbody suit/iwom!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Worth every penny rhino. This is the most I've used mine in the three years I've had it. But I've hunted days there no way is be out without it this season.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Those sleety/ rainy days couple weeks back nope no way I'd of been out


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone seeing any movement this morning?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Just saw first deer of the day. Doe.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I called it quits not because of cold, but something I ate last night. snuck out if the blind and grabbed my camera card. Movement all night till 630, I got into blind around 7. So I'm gonna head back out around 230 or so and see if I can get something moving tonight


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

One spike this morning, I call him ol reliable. Seen him every time I've sat that stand. He was all this morning besides the flock of t-birds.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I held out as long as i could but my feet got cold so i was done.

Thought i saw the tail end of a southbound deer but it could have been a delusion acct the of being freakin cold lol!

Checked the cam found does at 445am and a 5pt buck at midnight under the corn feeder.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, I have to make this quick because I get ****ty service out here. 

I'm here at sandy. Made it here at around 7 am, so I pulled my SD card in my game camera and went to a different stand. I sat there for a little while, but decided I wanted to do some more scouring so I hopped on a fresh set of tracks in this snow.... I was still hunting and I was being quiet as can be, but the deer win again. I jumped 4 deer in this thick piece. 2 bucks and two doe :/

Anyways, after that I went to my truck to check my game camera real quick.....

I have 6 different bucks and tons of Doe going by this spot I found early morning. 

Well guess who decided to start with the wrong spot today... I popped back into where my camera was, where I should have sat.... And..... Buck and doe had passed through and walked in my foot prints. 

ONE OF THOSE DAYS. 


I picked a random piece to hunt in the afternoon because the spot with my camera is strictly a morning hunt, I had 3 doe come in to feed near me, but they were 85 yards out.....

My buddy shot at a nice 6 pointer too, but he missed.....

I can't wait to show you these pics from the game came. Definitely a nice bunch of bucks, some have very messed up racks though. 


Tomorrow something is going down


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

glad you made it safe iccyman.


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Sat this evening and seen one deer and checked my camera and have a really nice nine on there the snow pic is the one from today.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Over 12 hours in the stand today..... one doe all day! Grrrr.....and.....brrrr....


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

Big boys were moving this evening in skiatook. I missed the biggest buck my life. Buddy's wife shot a monster 15 pointer. So happy for them. I hope mine doesn't spoke and go else where. Be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Believe I'll be settin the mornin out.








Yall headed out be careful, that's gettin into dangerous cold territory


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

another age and size question. This is a new buck shown up. i'm thinking 4.5 and probably a solid 140.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

That deer is much older than 4.5. I'd say 6.5+


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

looking at 1st pic i,m gonna go with 4.5 cuz of lack of swayed back,, although in 2nd pic i think he looks older cuz he,s drawn up from weight loss during the rut. guess you better kill him and tell us his age,,


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm working on it, I'll be out tonight. He shows up right at dark the last couple days. So hopefully he shows a
Few minutes earlier tonight


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Heading out at about 11ish.. anyone seeing good deer movement?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Nope. One doe and two coyotes this morning.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw 3 does at 9am cross the field north of me way to far to shoot with a bow. It was bout where my old stand that i have shot my 3 deer outta so far is. Maybe i should go back and hunt that tree again! Might shoot all 6 deer outta the same tree that would be a feat!

Plan to go back out after the game!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Moving a little yesterday evening. They pawed through the snow to get to my corn.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm hoping they'll be moving in the late afternoon..1-3ish.. I don't think they can stay bedded all day in this cold


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had to work the tire shop this morning but I'm heading out at around two. Going to the local Little River Wildlife Refuge. It's bow-only so I should be pretty much alone.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Sat from 10-3 never saw a deer they have tore the corn piles up tho


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't do age until I have a jaw bone in hand. Look at any critter, heck even us. Take twenty of the same animal that are all the same age and I guarantee you that none of them look alike. Heck, take twenty 30 year old men and set them next to each other and none will look the same age. We all age different. So do critters. This is why a deer is either mature or he isn't for me. 


It's either a mature buck or not when I am aging them on the hoof.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Sat this morning had two doe come in a few different times. Had many shot opportunities but passed. Moved stands for the afternoon, saw turkey on the way in. Fork buck came in around 1600, fed for a bit then moved on. Saw legs and a belly through the brush just before dark but never saw whether it was a buck or doe.


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw a bob cat at 4:30 then a trespasser at 5. He disappeared then shot twice. Ruin my hunt... Don't care if you cross or even hunt but please ask for permission. Next time I'll be sure to give him an ear full. I guess I can be thankful he is not a thief.
Going back tomorrow.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Headed out at 330 to same place i took my other 3 deer. Didnt really wanna go so late almost just went to my new stand site which is closer. Got setup just settled in wasnt on stand 10mins a button buck and doe came in. Decided to take her she ended up being bigger than i original thought. Even got video of shooting her she went about 25-30yds and was down. So i waited to see if my luck would hold up for a double possible. Well no such luck but the button buck kept hanging out till almost dark.

First deer in snow which i thought was pretty awesome. Now 4 down 2 to go so i can tag out for the first time and maybe out the same tree to boot.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

That snow makes for easy tracking..But I guess you really don't have to track when you make a good shot.. Good job rhino!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats on #4 Rhino. Still waiting on number 3 myself. I'll be lucky to 4 because I had such a lousy early season. Normally when I tag out, I take at least two does early. Right now, I still have a buck tag and 3 doe tags left.

I hunted the refuge from two til dark and didn't see a deer. I did have a squirrel hunter and his dog show up at 3:30 and hunt about 500 yards from me, so that didn't help.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys Im extremely happy and proud of her. 

Yeah the snow would have made for some easy tracking even without any blood. She was qtr away from me and arrow didnt pass thru so there was no blood for tracking. Looked like a liver, lung and possible heart/artery shot. 

Plan to head back out again this evening see what happens! 

Good luck to everyone hope you say warm!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats rhino!


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

I had the weirdest encounter this morning I had a lil 6 point under my feeder when I got there this morning and it would not leave so I walked on to my blind and unzipped the door and got in the roof was collapsed from the snow so I pushed up on it about 10 times to throw the snow off but it was hard like ice, so I decided to go to plan b, the stand about 40 yards away so I zipped the door back up and started to walk to the stand and the buck was still under the feeder wow he still won't leave! So he watched me climb up in the tree put my head gear on and my over boots, nock my arrow and he still stayed there he was like my personal decoy! Any ways ended up seeing seven deer this morning and no good ones I tried to get a shot off on a doe but I just could not get it done drew back and let down twice.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

There safety takes a backdoor to hunger!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Congrats on #4 rhino.

My season ain't over but it is limited now that my new poop machine is here. Will get back out maybe next weekend. Hear there might be more of this 'wintery mix' , as they like to call it, rolling in end of next week so I may get to hunt in the snow. 

I have never dropped one in the snow although I see lots of deer when it's white out. Herds of 'em sometimes. They huddle back up when things are really frozen.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

So, I sat all day on Saturday. The coldest day I have ever sat in a tree in Oklahoma yet. My toes were frozen even though I put two toe heaters in each boot. The rest of me was ok. A bit cold, but not unbearable. 

I am very dissapointed at this point in the season. It has been the toughest year I have had in a very long time. 

It started on opening day when I put an arrow through the 12 ring on a big doe at 17 yards and walked over her several times and did not find her in time to save the meat. She had only gone 30 to 35 yards and I still could not find her in the dark. 

Then, opening day of Zone one duck season, a doe runs into the side of my truck on the way to Canton Lake and the ducks didn't fly worth a hoot all weekend. 

Had several nice bucks on camera all year long, but only at night and it still is holding true at this point. We are now through Oct and Nov and so far the only thing I am seeing is two button bucks, a spike and a fork. They all come in twice a day almost everytime I am in the stand, but nothing to shoot. I think I may need to let this place sit for the rest of the season and just hunt another small property that I just picked up. I put up a ground blind and a camera, then threw out a bag of corn and a mollassas block last week and got pictures of big fat does and three 3.5 yr old bucks. Again, all in the dark. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

tagmaster10 said:


> So, I sat all day on Saturday. The coldest day I have ever sat in a tree in Oklahoma yet. My toes were frozen even though I put two toe heaters in each boot. The rest of me was ok. A bit cold, but not unbearable.
> 
> I am very dissapointed at this point in the season. It has been the toughest year I have had in a very long time.
> 
> ...


What kind of rut action are you seeing over there? I have nothing, but deer in the day light over in the west. I think the only deer that I didn't have in the day was this goofy thing that came in 14 minutes before legal shooting hours(time on my camera is wrong.)


I'd stick to where you have the most does. I bet you that all of them have no bred and will be running during the day once your second round of rut comes around.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Tagmaster,

I think you are having a lucky season. You have a Wildgame Innovations camera and it is still working. That is a rare thing.

This is just one of those very tough years. I shot 7 does last year (got my bonus rifle deer with my bow) and only 1 this year so far. I am running 7 cameras, spread out over 3 properties, right now and averaging about 12 pics a week per camera and most of those are the wind moving the weeds, possums, coyotes, squirrels and skunks.

I think it has to be the acorn crop is so heavy everywhere. I have trees loaded with persimmons and persimmons laying all around on the ground that deer are not even coming to eat. Stay after it.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

We can't have good seasons every year.. I wish we could, but those who stick to it, even in hard times, will eventually beat the odds... keep on, keepin on...!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had that same button buck come back in. Guess i had a live decoy haha! Nothing else still getting a lot of night activity pics. Which i full understand why. Heck i can walk in and out of the wood in the dark. With all this white its like daylight out there!


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Sat Saturday only saw does and a small fork. Today I decided to go out a bit later and sit the late morning/early afternoon period. Around 1300 had 4 does come in. Decided to shoot one cause I've been passing on so many hoping for one of the big bucks on the prop to finally show himself. I guess I wanted to set the bar high for my first bow kill. 

Anyways, decided to shoot one of the does. She walked broadside, her right side to me, then turned away from me, giving me a chance to draw back. I felt really comfortable, wasn't rushed or nervous at all, I wasn't even planning on shooting one at first so I definitely had calm nerves. She turned to her left, giving me a fairly hard quartering away shot, maybe 60°. It was only 27 yards so I took my time, felt like I had the pin buried on her shoulder, then let it fly. Last image I remember seeing, which is completely burned into my memory, is of her turning to the right just as I touched it off. I saw the arrow hit really far back. I was pissed, but she took off running, tripped into and over the fence, then disappeared.

I got down and checked for blood where I hit her and there was definitely a great blood trail from the start, no pass-through though. I decided to go warm up in the truck for a while and give her some time. About 45 mins later a buddy showed up and we started in on the blood trail. Found her down about 150 yards away. The arrow was literally sticking out of the base of her spine, like 2 inches forward of her tail. It hit good arteries because she was bleeding like crazy. It looked like I had shot at her facing directly away and the arrow fell from above lol. I can't even believe it happened that way. I felt so good when I let that arrow fly and it turned out to be a completely crap shot. 

Bittersweet first bow kill, but all that matters is she was recovered and actually didn't go very far at all. Broadhead and arrow weren't damaged at all lol.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 1824216

View attachment 1824218


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Can't see your pics. It says invalid link


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I figured out why im not seeing much in the woods. There in my backyard eating corn lol!

I headed out at 6 and between 5-7am there was 5 does and this buck hanging out under the feeder in the backyard. 

He looks a little rutty pic was taken at 652am this morning. Really thinkin about taken him if i get the chance. He seems a lot bigger and older of a deer than i originally thought when i passed him up.

Gonna have to say that if you find a good food source your gonna see deer! 

Oh i forgot to mention the doe i shot i checked the stomach and it was all green no corn or roughage. Thought was little odd myself figured there be corn or acorns.











Here are some better pics of him from last week. What do you guys think? He is a public land buck to.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

This work?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep..nice doe and nice bow too


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 1824388
> 
> This work?


Nice job first one is the best and then the rest get better!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 1824388
> 
> This work?


Congrats great first deer cwschwark!


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

FTFY.









Congrats on the doe!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

A sort of report. My brother just called me from along I-35. He said he was seening lots of deer in wheat fields north of Wynnewood. Anybody in a tree tonight?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Tagmaster give them time. They get a little spooky now from gun season. I'm letting the deer calm down now a wait for daylight pics. 

I did take this opportunity to walk my property in this snow and found a few new travel routes. You can learn more in a day from snow then you can in two years.


----------



## OK Reflex (Oct 5, 2005)

Rhino, that buck looks very young. I wouldn't think he is any older than 18 month old.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah thought he might be young why i gave him a pass once already. If it was private land i wouldn't even consider taken him. Id let him have a chance to grow. But on public land it a harder choice to pass up. 

Just looking to finish my season out now. He is the biggest buck i have on cam or have seen in the last 3-4wks. Which is a highly disappointing considering what i have seen and caught on cam over this season.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

question, has anyone seen fawns with spots this time of year? I have one on cam from a couple days ago. haven't seen any with spots since early season. Thoughts?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe its growth was stunted? I have seen that in cattle were a calf never fully develops. Or maybe a dwarf deer? 

If not would that mean there was like a mini rut in summer i guess for at least that doe?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I took a picture from my stand of a fawn with spots on rifle opener.

That's what happens when you have high deer density and does coming in late and/or not getting bred the first time they do.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

On the Fawn with spots ,,Our buck to doe population is way off here in Oklahoma ,,it is at least 5 does to every buck ,,maybe 6-7 ...anyway that means does are getting breed later and later in the year. And you really want fawns to be bigger coming in to a hard Winter. So, they have a better chance of making it ..Moreover, It is said,to correct this we as hunters should take a few more does and let young bucks grow.. I am no expert ,,just read this stuff and ..I would never put anyone down for taking a legal deer . But, I try and do this on my own,,


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Predictions on timing of the second rut?


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Ghostware said:


> Predictions on timing of the second rut?


I seen a young buck chasing and grunting three does Sunday morning


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Ghostware said:


> Predictions on timing of the second rut?


 I am guessing this weekend should be pretty good.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

with some of the snow melting off they may move a little better due to being able to have more food possibilities, so unless this weekends weather, excuse me, "wintry mix" is nasty I think there will be a good chance of seeing them during the daylight hours again. most of my movement has been at night or just before sun up and sundown


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody from ottawa co


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm in stand right now and checked cams, my shooter is showing up between 10-3p for the last couple days. Still showing up with his nose down and out whenever a doe is around. I I think yes this weekend should be good


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, this place has certainly quieted down lately! Sat for the umpteenth day yesterday without seeing any activity and very few tracks in the snow. So, I pulled my stands after the hunt and scouted in what was left of the snow in the moonlight. Went to sit a different farm this afternoon and found that cows were being gathered in a wheel corral a hundred yards from my stand, which has produced nothing this year, so I pulled it, too. Watched a different pasture from the pickup this evening and saw 6 does and a couple fawns and a decent 8 kinda push them around. He was still interested. Just got word tonight that a very big deer is roaming one of the places I've overlooked and haven't hunted all year. I feel like I've got my second wind, it's been brutal this season and I was wearing down and burning out. Hopefully a change of scenery will rejuvenate me.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Went to put my camera out last night and saw an interesting sight. As I drove in I noticed two deer bedded down about 100 yards off the drive. I could tell one of them was a pretty good buck and I assumed the other was a doe. I slowly got closer and the smaller deer jumped up. It was a small 6 point. The other deer got up but looked like he could barely move. I then noticed half of his rack was completely gone. I didn't have my binos so I don't know if he had been broke off near the base or what. I wouldn't think he would have shed this early, but you never know I guess. Anyway, he just kind of looked and me and walked off as if he was dead tired. I got to within about 50 yards of him and he finally jogged away. I don't know if they had been fighting or what, but it was interesting to say the least. This was a pretty good 8 (well was an 8 I assume) but it isn't one that I had ever got any pics of. I'm hoping to get out sunday and see if they are moving.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

mmiles1 said:


> Man, this place has certainly quieted down lately! Sat for the umpteenth day yesterday without seeing any activity and very few tracks in the snow. So, I pulled my stands after the hunt and scouted in what was left of the snow in the moonlight. Went to sit a different farm this afternoon and found that cows were being gathered in a wheel corral a hundred yards from my stand, which has produced nothing this year, so I pulled it, too. Watched a different pasture from the pickup this evening and saw 6 does and a couple fawns and a decent 8 kinda push them around. He was still interested. Just got word tonight that a very big deer is roaming one of the places I've overlooked and haven't hunted all year. I feel like I've got my second wind, it's been brutal this season and I was wearing down and burning out. Hopefully a change of scenery will rejuvenate me.


WARNING: Gun hunt story below for all you pure blood archery snobs, if you are going to cry and whine about it then don't read below.

Hang in there, I was in your same shoes not long ago. I had only seen 2 decent bucks all year, one I let down on the during the opening weekend of archery due to not being able to make a clean shot and the other one I missed on opening morning of rifle due to a bad quartering shot. I had hunted hard all season long only taking one doe during ML season, seen nothing since opening day of rifle and was getting close to burn out myself.

I sat the second Sunday of rifle, which was I lost count of day number of sitting and I saw nothing that morning. I decide to sit a different green wheat field than my normal woods that evening in hopes of seeing anything, I had 2 does show up about 5pm a LONG way off and trail off behind a berm. I decided at about 5:15 that I was just going to sneak over to this berm, ambush a doe, fill my tag, be done for the season and consider my buck tag a donation to the state. I started to work my way out from the treeline I was sitting in only to look up and see 7 does does out in the open all trailing towards the same path the other two took, at this point I was convinced I was going to tag a doe and be done. I waited for them to disappear behind the berm and started my 200yd low walk towards the backside of the berm to ambush them. I get about 100yds out in the open and look across the field to be sure I was not going to get busted by a straggler only to see a deer skirting the edge of the treeline. I scope it, since I left my binos laying where I was sitting, and the deer has a decent rack but is every bit of 1/4 mile away. We proceed to play a game of cat and mouse of me working down this berm, using it to break up my profile and him working down the treeline away from me. 

I finally run out of berm to hide against and see that there is a single lone doe standing at the other end of the field that has his attention. I decide it is do or die at this point, the sun has set and I am running out light in a hurry. I decide to see how close I can get by walking in the open since there is no cover for me. I finally decide that I am within shooting distance, I get in the prone position, set the crosshairs on him, pull the trigger and off he runs to the treeline with the doe. I continue to watch him, he shows no signs signs of being hit and I think for sure that I just ruined what was left of my season (ranged it the next day and I grossly misjudged the yardage due to the low light). I shuck the spent casing, chamber a fresh round, scope them both again only to my surprise to see the doe pop back over the barbed wire fence heading towards me with the buck in tow and another little 6pt buck that appeared out of no where chasing as well. I am still in the prone position, I have 10 mins of legal shooting light left, the doe is heading right at me with two bucks in tow, the bigger of the two grunting every step and I am seriously starting to think that I am going to have to stand up to keep them from running over me. The doe finally spots me enough to make her stop, the little buck stops behind her and the bigger buck turns broadside to me. I set the crosshairs on him, took a breath, and squeezed the trigger. I heard the high pitch crack of the 7mm mag followed by a solid thwack of the round impacting as he folded on his front legs, he bolts one way, the doe and little buck run 25 yds to my side. I walk out to find his tracks in the dirt, he went 50 yds and piled up at the bottom of the deepest spot in a dry creek bed along the side of the field.

Sorry for the long story and sorry it is a gun story, I will be waiting to be captured in my sleep by the archery police and burned at the stake. The short of version, is hang in there, don't get discouraged and it will come. I had all but given up on my season and it turned around in a matter of minutes. I wished I could have gotten it down with a bow, but I am still happy I ended my season with a nice doe and a nice buck.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, great job krennen.. hunting is hunting and a deers a deer.. NICE buck...


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for ruining the thread with your gun story Krennen. Some folks just weren't raised right I guess.......:tongue:

Glad you got it done no matter how you got it done.

Congrats. Good looking horns too.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

My wife would drag me and that skull out in the yard if I flopped that sucker on the table. 

Nice deer man. Regardless of the weapon used.


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice story but tell me about the Honda in the background of the first picture...


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Hemi said:


> Nice story but tell me about the Honda in the background of the first picture...



That is a 1965 Honda CA72 250CC "Dream", just another project that I don't have time to work on. There is also a 1956 Chevy BelAir 2dr sedan just to the left of where I am standing as well.:tongue:


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

To Western Oklahoma for the firs time this year on Wednesday. My brother and I hunted west of Seiling just off the N Canadian river on Wednesday night. Usually see lots, like 20+, deer. I saw 10, 9 does and a medium sized Buck. He was trialing/pushing them like he was interested. No shots no deer in the wheat field at dark. Brother saw nothing.

Thursday morning we hunted a different spot that is a traditional travel draw from feed back to bedding. Neither of us saw any deer but we did see a nice big covey of quail. That is become a rarity.

Thursday afternoon. Hung a new stand for my brother in what looked like a high traffic area from bedding to wheat. I hunted a different travel spot from bedding to wheat also, a proven spot. My brother had a small buck come by him at 4. Then 10 minutes later he hears him grunting and he is pushing 6 does and fawns right back in front of his spot. He takes a nice big doe. His first deer of the year.

At my spot Thursday afternoon I am subjected to reading the emails from my brother until 5. Then I have a little 8 pointer come by sniffing around and checking out everywhere I had walked. I thought he was going to walk right to the base of my ladder. He gets within 15' and then acts like he is hearing something else coming. I can see a few does head my way. The buck catches me moving and spooks a little and runs about 20 yds towards the does. They spook and run off. Dang it. 5 minutes later another small buck comes near and he is pushing 5 or 6 does. They are jumpy and stay about 40 yds from me and this buck and the other buck start to stare each other down. They even come together and tickle their horns for a few seconds. The does want to come by but are very spooky of these two bucks. One big doe ventures to within 20 yds and just stands there. She finally turns to walk away, quartering hard, and I let it go at 18 yds. 

I can see a nice blood splatter where she started running. It is about 5:10. I get down to track her a few minutes later because I hear coyotes sounding off not too far away in that direction. It is the best blood trial I have even seen. About every 10-15', at every leap's landing, it looks like you took a cup of blood and splattered it on the ground. I can see the next three or four places along the trail. I walked right to her at under 100 yds. The arrow entered just behind the ribs and exited right between the front legs so every time she landed it was shooting blood straight down. This is the biggest doe I have ever seen and I shot a 120 lb field dressed one a few years ago. I miss not checking them in and weighing them. I am going to take a jaw bone and get her aged. My second deer of the year.

This morning we slept in deciding to quit on a high note and we figured we had the area pretty mucked up anyway. 

There is lots of cover and lots of water out there but there are no acorns (no oak trees at all) so these deer are from bed to wheat and back. I would say the population is down 40-50% and my landowners seem to confer. It did look like the deer we saw were healthy and all the does had twins with them. So that is good.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats to you and your brother!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Majorly slow season for me in terms of mature bucks. Whacked two does early and then from then on I seemed to pick the wrong stand each night I went out. Really hopeful the late season will be good so i'm staying out of the woods for a few weeks and waiting for a cold snap. Good strategy you guys think?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well saw a blur of a deer at 715 not sure what it was but it was in a hurry. Other than that notta ended up gettin down early do to the wind bout to blow me outta the tree and cutting me to the bone. Couldnt hang on in the tree rodeo lol. 

Plan to hit this evening and tomorrow hard. Cause im MIA for a week to spend some time in the sun and on the beach!


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

I sat yesterday morning and evening and saw 1 buck early lil guy and that was it all day got winded about an hour before dark


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

I should have left my bow in the jeep and brought a kite...the deer are moving up here in north east .slow but there still moving


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Heck yeah a kite would have hours of fun today lol!


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

Check out this weeks forecast 60°
Lows in the 50s late season no vacation left....i did okay so far with these early november


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah its more normal december weather!

Well i missed a big doe i misjudged the distance. Right over her back man that would have been my 5th deer from that stand this year! Oh well got this evening and tomorrow morning. 

I bet with the warmer temps we'll see more daylight activity instead of all this nighttime movement. Then the end of the week got other cold front which should get them moving looking for food.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

running buck said:


> Check out this weeks forecast 60°
> Lows in the 50s late season no vacation left....i did okay so far with these early november


Those are nice bucks there running buck!


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Man Oklahoma is putting down some Giants this year. Our Hunting Group Found a spot where the Farmer will lease by Miami any body hunt around there. It is 800 acres so it should be good just wondering about Genetics? He is dirt cheap (only $500 total) so I think it would be worth the drive for at least one year.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Took this last night east Oklahoma


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

Im from quapaw just 5 miles from miami


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

*BUCK'd OUT*

Well, I bucked out yesterday. I shot this first one back on Nov 16th while trying to get my buddy on a deer. The story on that guy is somewhere in this thread.










This guy I shot yesterday. I was actually out hog hunting with my son. We were skirting the edge of some dried up lake bottom shores, when I seen this guys rack sticking up out of the chest high brush. Long story short... I put the stalk on him and shot him at 35 yard. I wasn't sure if I hit lungs or liver so I decided to wait until the next morning (today) to go look for him.. Well, the yotes got him first!.. I was able to salvage some of the meat, but not all of it. From the looks of the blood trail, he ran about 200 yards and bedded.. Then I think the yotes came after him and he ran another 100 yards before they put him down. Here is how I found him..


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

AWESOME buck SD BowHunter! Congrats on a very rewarding hunt I am sure. Yotes are always a worry but you did the right thing by letting him lay, if not you might never have been able to salvage anything. Congrats.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Nada for me tonight East of Norman hunting City Limits Deer. Nice full moon though.


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

This full moon isnt going to help anyone. Wish there was a opossum hunt thread. Seen the biggest opossum ever tonight . Does p&y have scale for rating opossums..ha


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Went and sat in the ground blind this morning. Had 3 does come in and hang around for 15 minutes in the dark around 6am, only to walk away before LST. Then nothing the rest of the day. I swapped out the SD card in the camera and of course I hunted the wrong property last sunday. This has been the story of my season.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like most of the week. This is the most daytime movement that I have seen all season long. And of course, I missed it.


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations SDBowhunter. Looks like you had a great season. Too bad about the coyotes getting your second one. Coyotes are worse than ever here this year. I see a pack of 6 adults often.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

This weekend's weather and wind were perfect for my honey hole....unfortunately, my body had different plans. Was sick most of the weekend. Still feel a little bit down but seem to be getting better. Hoping I'm all well by next weekend. If not, I'm gonna be one mad boy.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Didn't see a deer all weekend. Lot's of pics on the cameras. Lot's of night movement. Best time would have been after the last storm. They were really on the move then.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Most of our deer movement in NE Okla seems to still be at night. Weird thing is we're seeing more bucks than does...which isnt bad...but sure would like some meat to walk by in the daylight. Also, seems the yote population is doing well!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> Congratulations SDBowhunter. Looks like you had a great season. Too bad about the coyotes getting your second one. Coyotes are worse than ever here this year. I see a pack of 6 adults often.


Thanks.. Some of the areas I hunt sound like a dog kennel at sunset.. Nothing but howling.. Its crazy how fast they find their way to a downed deer..


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Good deer to Buck Out with SD. congrats!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great way to end your buck tags on SD sorry that the yotes had a dinner at your expense tho!

I didnt get as great a finish but did tagged my fifth deer and final buck tag. So he aint a big old buck like i would have liked but i have video of shooting him Nov 1st right before i shot the 11pt.










I thought i had a great shot on him and when i went to track him 2hrs later he was still up and running so i had backed out came back the next day to look for him and the 11pt found the 11pt with no luck finding the half rack buck. Well i watched the video over and over. Coming to the thought i hit leg bone so i hoped that he would manage to survive for another day. Well today i found out he had survived and took him. I was trying to hold out but with the time i have left to hunt i wanted more meat in the freezer and to finally tag out for the first time since i started bowhunting 18yrs ago. So now i have 5 deer outta the same stand in the same season and all of them on video to boot(well at least the first time i shot the half rack it was to low of light to get a video this morning). 
So all i have left now is to take a doe and ill be done for the year which will have to wait till after christmas now! Looks like im gonna end this season on a high note in my book! Already cant wait to see what next year has in store for me!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Where i shot him on Nov 1st










Now i guess ill need to start yote hunting cause like everyone else there gettin bad around us!
A friend of mine shot one this weekend with his bow. He missed 3 deer this year with his bow but can get a yote lol!


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

Ive shot three coyotes back in october. And ive seen a mountain lion twice. The first time I seen it I thought it was a fox sneeking up on me it got about ten yards out I said boo and that dam thing stood up all the way and turned around and shot outa there like lighting. I told a few of my freinds and they were like "oh you mean a bob cat". So a few weeks later my buddy wants to use one of my blinds so we go out to the farm to get it and it about 11:00 so I grabbed the spotlight and headed out to the draw I had the blind in and seen that lil bitty 120 pound "bob cat" now he carries a lil 22 pistol everytime he goes in the woods.ha


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Rhino,

You can shoot a 7th deer if you can get it during the "bonus" antlerless season in the areas that are open. You are riding a hot streak, you might as well.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

runningbuck, what part of NE did you see the cat?


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

rhino,

Where exactly did you hit the deer the first time?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

GoDoe said:


> Hey Rhino,
> 
> You can shoot a 7th deer if you can get it during the "bonus" antlerless season in the areas that are open. You are riding a hot streak, you might as well.


I didnt think about that may go for broke lucky #7!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

VonH said:


> rhino,
> 
> Where exactly did you hit the deer the first time?


Front leg above the joint im still not sure if I hit leg bone and/or breast plate and it just didn't penetrate. The scar is the grayish rough hair patch on the leg front leg. When it was skinned out you could see all the damaged tissue under the leg on the ribcage. Guess i should have taken a pic of it too. 

He also had a deformation in that shoulder blade it was curved outward and thickened on the top portion.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Yep, The Coyotes need thinned out bad...Hunting them is a lot of fun,, I started a few years back . I am getting ready to go after the ones in my hunting spots .They are smart and get educated quick ,,So, read up on them .Also, trapping is a blast but, a guy needs to live close by to check em all the time.. It helps the deer out a lot to get rid of as many as you can...IMHO,,, BTW..congrads to all of you..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey thx okie x & rhino. I feel like I've been blessed this season. Huntin has been tough, but always worth it in the end. Even if its tag soup. I just hope I didn't use up all my luck, cause I can't wait until next season.

Rhino, It looks like you've been hunting hard! Congrats on all your success.. I'm sure you will tag out....

Funny story:. My youngest daughter was sitting next to me when I was looking at rhino's post, and she asked me.."is that elliot?".
I was confused at first, but my son came over and was like, "hey, that buck looks like elliot off of Open Season"... 
I thought it was funny.. Not sure if anyone has kids and seen that cartoon.. 

CONGRATS once again!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now that you mentioned it he does resemble Elliot off open season. Haha only kids would have picked that up im surprised my friends daughters didnt catch that there usaually pretty quick on things like that! Be sure to tell'em that i would never shoot Elliot he has a permeant pass from me!



Oh on the holiday anterless gun hunt can i still use archery? 

As far as i read it said any legal mean to hunt during gun in hunting reg's.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Everything is nocturnal at the places im hunting almost zero sightings since gun season.


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

I beleive you got to have the holiday permit for gun but you can use your bow.. It kind of words it funny in the book but look under the very first part of deer hunting in the book in more than one method of take...


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Headed out to check cams and put some more corn down in a few, I'll get out a handful more of times for season minus a week for Christmas. So getting down to go time. Could have tagged out doe wise but kept holding out for a big boy, now I'm in brown is down mentality to fill the freezer. Lol


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Same way here. Still have buck tag left, and doubt I'll use it, but I hunting brown from here on out.

We're supposed to get some storms Saturday but I hope they hold off until I crawl down.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I messed up and duck hunted last weekend... not because of any deer sightings; although i did see a young buck chase a doe Monday morning... but because duck hunting kills my desire to do anything else. I've been in deer hunting depression since gun season opened and have barely been able to make myself go. I'm down to my two tags (for bucks or does) and don't need any meat... and don't have any confidence in my spots post gun season. I told myself I was going to ride this one to the end but the Holiday Anterless season is about to put a lot of pressure on my spots again.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I did get this ol' boy though.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Mmmmmmm. Waterfowl. I got out with the camera a coup mornings ago and "shot" a bunch of geese. 

I am looking forward to a good hunt this weekend with this weather coming in.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't give up yet. I checked one of my cameras on a feeder today at noon. There are good signs and quite a few pics of deer moving in the day time in the last week. I had more pic in the last week than in the last month totaled. Maybe they have finally run out of acorns. Looking up for the last few weeks of season. 

By the decline in posts everybody ought to be rested up. 

John


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I checked a camera yesterday and I have this deer on can everyday this week during daylight hours. I included the night pic because it is better than the day ones.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Had a nice 3 yr old cross the road in front of me at 7:45 this morning.


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

I just drove out to the farm seen 22 turkeys and 9 deer second time ive seen turkeys there ever


----------



## wildman80 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice banded mallard. Congratulations on a superior trophy.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw a 3 1/2 year old 9 pt last night. Was chasing fawns nose to the ground. Think 2nd rut is on. Other than that trail cams showing very little movement


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Okay, quick question for those who have hunted with youth. Next year will be my sons first year bowhunting. He is 12. As far as the tags, will he just need a hunter safety card and a youth deer archery tag? Does he need a hunters license?


----------



## willieg (Feb 7, 2011)

safety card and tag no licenses


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

willieg said:


> safety card and tag no licenses


correct


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

willieg said:


> safety card and tag no licenses


Thx......


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

had one yearling and 4 does show up yesterday about 5 p.m. had a big fat doe trying to run off some of the smaller ones. I drew back on her but with the limbs cracking and ice falling she kept looking around and towards my direction. finally let down cause I couldn't settle the pin with her looking at me, not having the favorable broadside shot I wouldn't let it fly. they have been coming in pretty regular between 6:45-7:30 a.m. and 4:ish to dark, with all night partying in between.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

It was cold this evening. Had 3 does and a small buck come through. Late season hunting can be tough.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I hunted Sunday morning until noon. Had 3 does walk by at 50 yards.

It had been a week or so since my last time out so before I left the house, I did a checklist to make sure I had everything. Drive 20 minutes to my lease and realize my checklist didn't include a climbing stand...LOL. Luckily, I leave early enough to where I had time to run back to the house, grab stand and still get set up before official sunrise.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

SD, you can actually hunt with an apprentice license. No safety card needed, however I strongly recommend hunters safety. 

And the others are correct, a tag is all that is needed.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok now I'm back from my paradise vacation it's time to get back to hunting! Went this morning no luck but that 15* wasn't as nice as those mid 80* days in meheeco! 

Checked the cam's have a few spikes one yote by my stand and these two guys and does in the back yard under the corn feeder.









Have to work in the even the rest of the week so it morning hunts till the weekend and New Years Day. Can't wait to fill those last few tags if I can! But if I don't it's still gonna go down as my best season yet!

Merry Christmas to everyone and good luck hunting!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Had a nice8 following a doe last Sun. coming right at me....but I was only 10' foot up w/ my climber...froze and then barked like a dog. The mosseyed off. 7 hogs later but out a range at Spavinaw GNA.. 5 days off...gonna hunt hard.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Aggggh..GMA.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I hunted for these this morning. To much ice on the ground to deer hunt.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

fishfurlife said:


> SD, you can actually hunt with an apprentice license. No safety card needed, however I strongly recommend hunters safety.
> 
> And the others are correct, a tag is all that is needed.


Thx... I prefer having him got through the hunter safety course.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Merry Xmas to you all...


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I took a friend of mine this morning for the antlerless gun season and I took my bow. Got parked and walked about halfway to our spot when I realized in the rush of trying to get stuff together for him, I left my quiver and arrows at home.

How stupid is that?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have left my release at home a couple of time myself lol! It happens worst part you'll end up seeing deer and can't do a dang thing bout!


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Got lucky last night had 4 does come in and she was the biggest. I got to say I am still a fan of rage. Have shot 3 does and none of the 3 has ran more than 50 yds. Got to love takein a management doe with the bow instead of the rifle. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

That's a good doe.. I feel its always more rewarding with a bow


----------



## running buck (Dec 5, 2013)

My only regret about bowhunting for deer is that I didn't  start sooner
..............Richard p. Smith


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Man...they moved today. Spavinaw GMA saw at least 20 by 11am. 4 bucks and a monster 8. No shot on any though. One doe was close but the biggun was out at 45. Moved my stand as they changed trails on me.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I got another big doe tonight out west of Seiling. One of about 8 deer I saw. The landowner drove over to check out my truck at 5:05pm when I had 6 deer 40 yds and closing. Closing his truck door spooked them off and I figured I was done. About 5:30 they came back headed the same way. 

I shot her at 12 yds right in the heart. She made it 50 yds and dead when she hit the ground. I have some shoddy video I will try to post tomorrow. My first deer with a Lumenok. I was cool and helpful to see where it hit. The arrow hit the off side leg so no pass thru. I guess she broke it off and the knock must have fallen out too. I could not find the arrow or the knock in the dark. I will have to do some looking around in the day light next trip out. I thought the Lumenok would save me money by not loosing as many arrows but maybe it will just add to my total loss............

Tagged as my "holiday antlerless gun deer". This makes 2 years in a row I was able to get a doe durning the bonus season.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Godoe! 

I haven't seen anything last two mornings but did see this which I thought was pretty awesome! Thanks to freezing fog!


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats Godoe. That is one reason i went with nockturnal lighted nocks. They stay on even if they come out of the arrow. I also think the TGB taillights stay on if they come out of the arrow. Might do some checking on them. They r real helpful in low light to see where u hit the animal at. I won't with out them any more to handy.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, well done GoDoe.. I may have to look into lighted nocks.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLtemJxJp9Y

Link to my doe shot video from last night. Thanks for the advice on the other lighted knocks. I will look into it.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Like the video. Did u use a mount for your phone?


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

check it out on line. The mount is by Bow Finger Archery. It is the 3.0. I used my Kodak Play Sport but the mount is designed to hold Smart Phones. I liked it so much I bought 4 of them. Mine and 3 for gifts. Everybody has these smart phones so now you can shoot video every time you have your bow with you. I mounted my camera on my trigger finger side so I could work the camera with my free hand but you can mount it on either side. The mount is universal, lefty or righty. 


I think with a little practice it will be a pretty good way to shoot some cool video without dragging a lot of junk to the tree. The video is not as good on youtube as it is when loaded directly to your own computer.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Great video Godoe!

I love my bow finger 3.0 I use my iPhone to shoot video with it! The day after I got it last year I shot my biggest buck ever an caught it all on video. I have every deer I shot this year on video so far! Only issue with iPhone video is that if there more than 15yds away it ain't as good a video! Plan to at end of season to put all of them together so I can can post just one video.

I love the nocturnal lighted nocks there not bad price wise, easily available and last for a good time once shot. They really do help with seeing we're you hit!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thinking about playing hooky from the tire shop tomorrow and hitting the woods. Would really like to kill a few more deer. Gave my uncle my last package of backstrap on Christmas day!


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw about a dozen does today from afternoon till dark. Probably 7 different ones, but a few came back. Saw a small 4x3 buck, shot some video of him and the does. Just before dark had a small 8 come in. Will be in the stand first thing in the morning.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw two real nice bucks fighting through the woods about 200 yards from my stand. Wish they would come this way!


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

this guy was at my stand when I was getting out of my truck! The time is an hot fast on my camera.


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

downumbowhunter said:


> this guy was at my stand when I was getting out of my truck! The time is an hot fast on my camera.


Hour fast!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to my world couldn't tell you how time I was walkin in and deer busted! Think that's the hardest part of hunting this time of year they are almost all nocturnal!


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Took a break from 10-2 to run errands and put some mineral out. Got back into the stand around 2:30. Definitely been some deer here since I left. Had two does come in about 15mins ago.
First one was really calm but the second one came in all spooky and ran off, causing the other to spook as well.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted from 6:30 until 11:00 yesterday and saw 9 does. No bucks. Leaving right now for my last hunt of 2013. Doubt I get out in January so this is it for me.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Good luck. I slept in today. Pretty nasty windy here so I may not hunt today. We'll see. I may get bored and decide to go this afternoon.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Went to a new spot in Stephens Co yesterday. We have 5 cameras running on 5 piles of corn. Trying to figure this new spot out and what might be there. The deer seem eager to get the corn unlike the last month or so. At one camera I had 15 pigs show up early a.m. on the 28th and some lingered into the morning. I rebaited the spot and heard them mucking around not too far away so I planned my return for late yesterday afternoon. I go there a little too late as they were already on the bait. They spooked themselves and ran into the thickest briar bushes and milled around. I stood 20 yds away on the ready. I was shocked how quiet they were as the messed around in there. Anyway, A big red boar comes out at 50 yds and is walking right at me. I am in the wide open and he checks me out but as I did not move he just kept coming. At 35 yds he stops and turn to his left and puts his nose down. I draw and let it fly. Perfect shot just above the elbow into the body. 

I gave him about 30 min as I listened to the rest of his crew mill around and finally meander off out of my hearing range. Of course he fell down into a hole about 6 feet deep and I judged him to be about 170 lbs on the hoof. I was not leaving this big ole dude. I used my old style safety harness as a drag rope and finally got him up and out and drug him about 60 yds to shoot these pics. Then I field dressed him and drug him another 80 yds to the truck and wrestled him in. He it there chilling right now waiting for my buddy to come get him and process him.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Another one! 

Part of a 5 man public land limit.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

That is a prized hog you shot GoDoe... I shot one real similar back in October. Hoping to get another one some.

tmorelli, what's the chances of shooting TWO banded ducks in the same season. I don't duck hunt, but my buddies always talk about shooting a banded duck.. Congrats to you both.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Not having a good year. Got on stand yesterday at 6:30. A deer started blowing at 6:45, but it was still to dark to see anything and the wind was swirling. At 8:00, a doe came running from the thicket to my left, stopped 80 yards out and started looking behind her. I watched, hoping a buck would be following her, but nothing came. She slowly made her way to 30 yards broadside and I layed the hammer down. Looked like a perfect double lung shot. She kicked and straight in front of me. I was hoping she'd fall before she got to the young pine plantation(80 yards) but she didn't. I sat back down going to give her a couple of hours and try to shoot another doe if possible. 

Five minutes after I shot her, two coyotes make their way from the same direction that she came from. Apparently, they are what busted her out. They're headed straight down the edge of the pine plantation so I sucked on my hand to imitate a dying rabbit, hoping to keep them from catching her trail. The two coyotes stop and make their way towards me. At thirty yards, as I'm beginning to draw back, the lead coyote catches my scent and bolts. Unfortunately for me, he bolts straight down the same trail the doe took.

Anyway, I get down at 10:00 and follow a great blood trail only to find a half eaten doe at the end.

For those keeping track, that's the second doe I've lost this year to coyotes. Gonna have to dig in the old wallet and buy a Foxpro, I guess?


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Two of us got skunked at my new spot in Stephens Co today. Lots of pics at all times of the day and night but nothing moving at our two spots today while we were there.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I didn't get my bonus anterless deer but still have 16 days to fill my finally for tag which I'm off 10 days of. Had a spike come by yesterday at 11am if it had been a doe would have finished my season. Guess there moving at night and mid day it looks like around me. 

Good luck to all the hardcore late season bowhunters! 

Also have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Just an observation. I went to do some work on my spot yesterday so I figured I would check the cameras and recorn the spots. It had only been one day but since I was mucking around there anyway I figured it wasn't much more disturbance. Not much deer movement over night and nothing first thing in the morning but between 10 and 11am I had 9 different does at 4 different cameras. These cameras are spread out over a mile and why all these deer moved at approx. the same time. If we could figure that out.................how good would we be.

I maybe it is worth some time on moon phase comparisons and weather changes yesterday.........


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hunted yesterday evening and didn't see any movement. Hunted this morning and had one doe run under my stand at mach speed. She stopped thirty yards away, tongue hanging out and panting, but didn't offer a shot. Didn't see anything behind her.

Had a get together at my family's land and while we were eating, a young 8 point chased a doe out in the middle of our pasture about 100 yards from the house. The late rut is definitely going on in some places around here. 

My lease has over 12 DMAP doe tags that can be used with any weapon but I'll be sporting the bow. Plan on going every day up until season end.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well guys, I think I'm done deer hunting for this season.. I went out today and pulled my stands. 

Also, I just found out that I will be moving to Washington in January 2015.. needless to say that it will be a SAD day.. I love hunting oklahoma so much. 

Anyways, I decided that I wanted to shoot as many hogs as I could this year, just because I won't have that luxury up north. So I pulled my stands and I will be killing as many hogs as i can until turkey season opens up. 

I know they say that hogs are a nuisance around here, but they are SO fun to hunt...!.I love it!


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

ol'okie said:


> lease has over 12 DMAP doe tags that can be used with any weapon but I'll be sporting the bow. Plan on going every day up until season end.


DMAP tags are not any weapon after December 31. Bow only in January.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jedari said:


> DMAP tags are not any weapon after December 31. Bow only in January.


Thanks for the heads up. I don't hunt with anything except a bow so it won't affect me, but I'll let the guys in charge of the lease know.


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

No problem. You can DMAP any doe taken during any open season with appropriate weapon. The exception is after gun season closes, you can continue to use a gun to take DMAP does through the rest of December.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I'm still trying headed out at 10am hunted till 2pm saw 5 does around 1pm. They were to far away for a good shot and plus they were in high gear. Don't think they were enjoying the wind to much. Well I was grateful to get in another snow day hunt and see deer. Plan to be back out and hopeful get that final tag filled before the end of season!

Good luck to everyone still tryin!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I am still in. I hunted last night in Stephens Co. Saw 2 deer and shot one. Got her broadside at 12 yds. I spent an hour looking in the wrong direction that I thought I saw her walking then another hour looking in the right direction but not luck. I came home at 8 last night and worried about it all night thinking I had made a bad shot. 

Went back to last blood this morning and she had done a 360 in some heavy briars and I found a few more drops leading out. 50 yds later, BINGO, and no coyotes had gotten her yet. 

I couldn't belive this deer made it 250 yds and didn't leave much of a blood trail. The hole pictured is the entry. It is the size of a golf ball. The exit was quite a bit lower on her right side. 

Anyway, a successful recovery. This is my last week to hunt then off to the gulf coast to chase red fish for a week.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Godoe glad you finally were able to recover one that the yotes hadn't beat you to!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Well my Xmas break PSID off. Got a doe Friday and a descent 8 point on Sunday in the cold wind. Moving my stand 50 yards made the difference. Saw 2 thumpers during this time but out of range. Spavinaw is tough but I am persistent!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

PSID? Thought I typed paid!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

B4L okie congrats on the late season success!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

All I know is I'm still trying to put meat in the freezer and I'm freezing today. Hopefully this wind does down and the deer start moving soon. Only 10 days left


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Gonna be a cold start tomorrow for me!
I believe it will be the coldest ever that I hunted!

Just got one more doe to put in the freezer then I'm done till next season, well more like transferring from mother natures freezer to my freezer haha!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess I am done now. I had a doe at 20 yds last night and got some great video of a Lumenok flying right under her. I was so concerned with the camera on a camea arm and trying to move it, get draw without getting busted then I finally get it all done and let it go. I was anxious to see the hit so I am pretty sure I just dropped my arm. 

Three deer were 20 yds from me with on cover between us so every move was a challenge. 

Oh well. I had to pack out my ladder stand then go get my travel trailer and drive back to Norman from Seiling so not getting this deer saved me a bunch of work and time. 

There is always next year. Gone fishing!

John


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm going to get back after them this weekend and may take a day or two off next week depending on how it goes. I'd like to put one more doe in the dirt.... and at this point i would love to luck into a good buck but I'm sure not waiting on him. I basically haven't hunted since rifle opened so I feel like all my scouting knowledge is out the window.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Still trying but I feel you GoDoe !
I had 6 doe come in last night at 5pm. They teased me by get just bout in range then move back out and back in close. No wonder buck get so crazy during the rut them doe are just big teases haha! Had me all excited that I may finish the tag out season. Then one finally presented a shot and I dropped the arrow right at her hoof! An to boot I got it on my phone to remind me of it!

Still plan to hunt till I end it with tagged doe or the season ends which ever comes first!

Either way I have had the most incredible season for me! I'm all ready for next season to get here!


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone in NW OK have a blind that wants to stick a doe or two, maybe even a buck on public land before the season ends? I won't have time to go back to my lease in Osage Co but I know a great spot here closer to home.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I am finished for the year as well. Had a couple great bucks within range in November, but behind brush, not broadside, etc. That's kind of the story of my year. I had been seeing a small doe with a horrible limp and she came in front of me a couple weekends ago and I ended up taking her. She wouldn't put her front leg down at all, and looked to be in pain. Perfect shot at 20, she died in under 10 seconds. Ran right up the creek bank to where I walk in, so that was an easy recovery. After I skinned her, I found a bullet hole in her front right leg, looked like a .22 of all things. But, I got a little meat and can't complain. It's been an interesting season for sure.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

GoDoe said:


> I guess I am done now. I had a doe at 20 yds last night and got some great video of a Lumenok flying right under her. I was so concerned with the camera on a camea arm and trying to move it, get draw without getting busted then I finally get it all done and let it go. I was anxious to see the hit so I am pretty sure I just dropped my arm.
> 
> Three deer were 20 yds from me with on cover between us so every move was a challenge.
> 
> ...


Many do not realize how exponentially more difficult hunting with a video camera is... especially self-filming. I have only successfully filmed 2 self filming hunts in about 10 years.

best wishes


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well got word today I'm losing my lease owner wants to sell and I don't have to money to but. Sad day. So I casting a line hoping someone out there knows of a lease or has a spot open on one within 30 minutes of Edmond. All I can do I pray now


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

No archery kill for me this season... closest deer all year (while bowhunting) was 62 yds. My wife and middle daughter both took yearlings with bows, but my youngest daughter and I struck out with archery equipment. First season in many years that I haven't taken a deer with a bow. Can't complain, though. We have 7 deer in the freezer (what's left of them) from rifle and muzzleloader kills. Next year my goal is to get one with a recurve. That was also my goal this year, but.....


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Tough year for me. Not a problem getting deer in range, just nothing I wanted to shoot. Need some meat for the freezer. Maybe I'll get lucky this weekend. Hunted for a week after Christmas and only saw 2 yearlings. All my cameras were getting movement at night.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tough year for me to. I didn't see any bucks worth shooting. I had some decent ones in range but not what I was looking for. I shot 3 does and lost 2. 1 was a bad shot and 1 got attacked by a mountain lion after I shot her. I ended up shooting what I thought was a doe but turned out to be a buck. He was 4" on one side so I had to check him in as a buck. So 2 deer this year. I never had a chance to shoot one of my target bucks this year. I just have does on camera during daylight hours now so I may get out a few more times but will see. But I always have fun being in the woods and I'm already making plans for next season.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope I get one this weekend. Really want some more meat in the freezer.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Reporting for duty:


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Packed up and waiting for buddy to get off work.

Not gona let this nice weather go to waste this weekend.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, 1 more weekend to get a big in. 2 in the freezer, but a small 8 needs replaced with a thumper!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Have to work the tire shop this morning, then upward bound basketball and then finally in the tree by three. Saw nine does my last time out but no shots. Hope that changes tonight.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm stuck at the house. I had plans to make a weekend of it but my wife's grandmother is in the hospital and it's not looking good. So I'm at home watching the kids so my wife can be with her. Unfortunate circumstances for sure. I was really wanting to put another one in the freezer.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Last hunt for me this season. Had a great season. Killed a button head that I thought was a doe (oops) and a heavy horned 10 pt from the ground. My first two deer from the ground. I would like to have one more deer for the freezer. I'm on public and got one buck/doe tag left. For this last hunt, if its brown, its down...


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Went out for the last time Saturday morning and seen the most deer since late October! Couldn't get it done on a doe, and had a wide 7 but only a 2 year old present a shot. Last year was my best year and this was my worst year!


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im hunting for my last day this season this morning. I haven't seen any deer in the past few weeks, but Ill be there today patiently waiting.......

Good luck fellas and I hope you had a great year. I took 2 deer this year and im hoping to meet #3 shortly


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Friday evening and Saturday morning I sat without seeing a single deer. When the guy with a climber on his back walked past me just before daylight....and then back past me around 9 AM, I'd had enough and called it a season. That's a fitting end to my year on public land. 

I've made an executive decision. As long as I'm hunting public land, my year is over when gun season opens from now on. I'll just duck hunt and shoot indoors until the end of January.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> Tough year for me to. I didn't see any bucks worth shooting. I had some decent ones in range but not what I was looking for. I shot 3 does and lost 2. 1 was a bad shot and 1 got attacked by a mountain lion after I shot her. I ended up shooting what I thought was a doe but turned out to be a buck. He was 4" on one side so I had to check him in as a buck. So 2 deer this year. I never had a chance to shoot one of my target bucks this year. I just have does on camera during daylight hours now so I may get out a few more times but will see. But I always have fun being in the woods and I'm already making plans for next season.


Tell us about this Mtn. Lion. I have seen them where I hunt and it always makes me nervous to track deer after dark.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well my last hunt was a bust, but I did start reading Lone Survivor.....Good book so far. 

I also hunt public land and had a guy walk in on me this morning. He got about 20 yards from me and began to unzip his pants to take a leak. I whistled at him and you could tell he was embarrassed. Pulled my stand and now its time to wrap up and clean up my gear.

Anyone shoot in any archery tournaments? If so, shoot me a message. id like to give it a try.


----------



## nduncop (Feb 26, 2010)

Guess it's on to 3D for us. Can anyone give me info on 3D shoots around central Oklahoma ?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

yokelokie said:


> Tell us about this Mtn. Lion. I have seen them where I hunt and it always makes me nervous to track deer after dark.


My lease this year was a few miles south of locust grove. The guy that lives on the property (Anthony) told me he's had a few run ins with them. He was out hunting last year and walked up on a adult and 2 cubs. His son in law seen 3 in the same general area a few weeks after that. I never seen what attacked my deer I shot in the early season I just heard it. It could of very well been a bob cat, but I'm certain it was a cat. We looked for the doe and never found her, Anthony went out to look the next day and all he found was a head and a few legs, no meat left. The place has a spring feed creek running thru it and there's hogs on the property, I seen one coyote the whole 3 months of hunting and never once did I hear them howling before dark.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

nduncop said:


> Guess it's on to 3D for us. Can anyone give me info on 3D shoots around central Oklahoma ?


Lazy d is having the first Asa qualifier in February. There over in konawa. You can still do a fun shoot and not do the Asa if you don't know the rules or don't want to change up your hunting bow if your shooting a fast speed.


----------



## downumbowhunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys I am from eufaula and I have a diamond air raid sc that I would like to trade for something different if anybody is interested let me know this bow is like brand new would like to do a hand to hand swap that is why I mentioned it on this thread. Thanks


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> My lease this year was a few miles south of locust grove. The guy that lives on the property (Anthony) told me he's had a few run ins with them. He was out hunting last year and walked up on a adult and 2 cubs. His son in law seen 3 in the same general area a few weeks after that. I never seen what attacked my deer I shot in the early season I just heard it. It could of very well been a bob cat, but I'm certain it was a cat. We looked for the doe and never found her, Anthony went out to look the next day and all he found was a head and a few legs, no meat left. The place has a spring feed creek running thru it and there's hogs on the property, I seen one coyote the whole 3 months of hunting and never once did I hear them howling before dark.


Interesting. I thought that YOU had been attacked by a cat. Glad to hear otherwise. I've seen several mountain lions over the years myself. One evening I believe I heard a pair mating... either that or fighting. I had roosted some turkeys one spring evening and was on my way back to the truck after dark. The gosh-awefullest squalling and hissing started up about 50 yds in front of me. It sounded like house cats mating (you know how violent the kinky little buggers are when they mate) except these were really big cats. It gave me the creeps. I walked WAY around them on the side of that mountain to get to my truck. I could still hear them at the truck at least a half mile away. A friend of mine had a young male mountain lion track her to her deer stand during rifle season of this year. She said that it came right up to her tree and sat down staring at her. She waived her arms and shooed it away eventually, but it did not want to leave. She was so nervous she didn't think of filming it with her smart phone. I personally walked up on a nursing mother while headed to my treestand one afternoon. I watched it walk away and never thought to film it with the camcorder around my neck. Other encounters as well.

So... you actually got to hear this animal attack your deer after shooting it???


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

yokelokie said:


> Interesting. I thought that YOU had been attacked by a cat. Glad to hear otherwise. I've seen several mountain lions over the years myself. One evening I believe I heard a pair mating... either that or fighting. I had roosted some turkeys one spring evening and was on my way back to the truck after dark. The gosh-awefullest squalling and hissing started up about 50 yds in front of me. It sounded like house cats mating (you know how violent the kinky little buggers are when they mate) except these were really big cats. It gave me the creeps. I walked WAY around them on the side of that mountain to get to my truck. I could still hear them at the truck at least a half mile away. A friend of mine had a young male mountain lion track her to her deer stand during rifle season of this year. She said that it came right up to her tree and sat down staring at her. She waived her arms and shooed it away eventually, but it did not want to leave. She was so nervous she didn't think of filming it with her smart phone. I personally walked up on a nursing mother while headed to my treestand one afternoon. I watched it walk away and never thought to film it with the camcorder around my neck. Other encounters as well.
> 
> So... you actually got to hear this animal attack your deer after shooting it???


Yes I shot my doe up on the field and she was moving slow down the ridge towards the creek. I was watching more deer in the field and giving her time to expire and out of nowhere it sounded like I was watching the animal planet. I started carrying my pistol after that day.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Friday evening and Saturday morning I sat without seeing a single deer. When the guy with a climber on his back walked past me just before daylight....and then back past me around 9 AM, I'd had enough and called it a season. That's a fitting end to my year on public land.
> 
> I've made an executive decision. As long as I'm hunting public land, my year is over when gun season opens from now on. I'll just duck hunt and shoot indoors until the end of January.


That ain't no joke. I see all kind of deer on the public I hunt before gun season. After that it's like they are ghost. I don't believe I have killed one on that public land in the four seasons I have hunted it after gun season.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Same here.....now that you mention it. I saw tons before and during the first week of rifle, but none since gun season closed


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone have any luck this mornin , I had to take my wife to get radiation . But I'll be after them this afternoon


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Nothing, I think moon killed it, I'm sitting till I have to go to work at 4


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah it was a bright night


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

We'll saw 2 just wouldn't come out far enough for a good clean shot , and heard and caught a glimpse of a big bodied deer, too bad I have work tonight. Also I feel a case of huntitise coming on


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, that's about it for this season boys... time to start getting ready for the next.... lol


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Struck out last night. Felt really good about my spot and the wind but not a single deer came by my stand. I got down at dark and Wales back to my truck and there were four deer standing in the pasture about 100 yds from my truck. They must have gotten notification that season ended at 6:00. 

On a brighter note, I got a call yesterday that my dealer got two Faktors in. Went up there to shoot one and decided to buy and they didn't have one in my size. Texted me today and said they got one in that would fit me. Going to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well my season ended Monday night with 3 does walking by bout 60-70yds away in the field. I wasn't able to get back out the last 3days due to working 12hrs almost everyday. None the less this has had to be my best season to date. I still have a goal for a tag out season which I look forward to trying for again in the future! 

Now it time to do a little squirrel hunting, shed hunting, turkey hunting soon and scouting for next season! Already can't wait to see what is this season has in store for me!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Friday evening and Saturday morning I sat without seeing a single deer. When the guy with a climber on his back walked past me just before daylight....and then back past me around 9 AM, I'd had enough and called it a season. That's a fitting end to my year on public land.
> 
> I've made an executive decision. As long as I'm hunting public land, my year is over when gun season opens from now on. I'll just duck hunt and shoot indoors until the end of January.


What WMA are you hunting? Where i hunt public there are no guns allowed.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Just picked up my new Faktor 30.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Colberjs said:


> Just picked up my new Faktor 30.


At what shop?


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Bow Pro Shop in Muskogee.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

There's quite a few Faktors and Carbon Spyders(30s and Turbos) at Butch's in Woodward. Just got em in.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man I would love to get the new carbon spyder 30". But gonna have to wait awhile before I get to buy a new bow. Need to find a left hand one to shoot.


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

Anyone finding sheds yet? Pulled my cameras early this year and don't have intel.


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

all of mine are still on their head.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Haven't checked my lately probably need to. Hope maybe I'll get lucky shed hunting this year.


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

Roger. Thanks.


----------



## jsh.jacobson (May 29, 2011)

Anyone finding any sheds?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

Haven't looked but most of my bucks have shed


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw a shed this morning that another guy had found. Six HUGE tines on one side with about 22 inch main beam. Very heavy.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I pulled my cams a week ago and many of the bucks were still carrying. I'm planning on doing a bit of looking this weekend i'll let ya'll know what I find.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

yokelokie said:


> I saw a shed this morning that another guy had found. Six HUGE tines on one side with about 22 inch main beam. Very heavy.


He had the shed scored... 23 inch main beam. G-5 was 10.5 inches. The G-5 was still 5.5 inches. Base circumference close to 5 inches. The one side scored 92 inches not allowing anything for spread. If the other side is similar, the deer could gross close to 190 inches. Not bad for a sooner buck.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang, that is a big shed yokel. Pics please, if you are able to get em.

I pulled camera cards a week ago, and had several buck pics...ALL with both sides still attached. This is in Bryan County. I figure it has to be happening soon where I am.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

New thread


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2212949&p=1069714525


----------

